#ubuntustudio 2010-10-11
<zth> yo, when's ubu-studio 10.10 due?
<Mocchi> I've also been waiting its release since last night but never heard...
<zth> was it supposed to be released last night?
<Mocchi> we can download the dvd iso image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.10/release/
<Mocchi> but there is no notification at official website or mailinglist or IRC channel...
<Mocchi> and i cannot find release note...
<lau1> probably wise to wait a bit
<zth> i tried upgrading 10.04->10.10 using update-manager -d... but it says it wants to remove my jackd and not install it again
<zth> and some other audioapps
<zth> so.. is there a way i can do this without messing that up?
<Mocchi> i think it due to the different version of jackd. in marveric the default version of jackd is 2, not 1. jackd1 is the default till lucid.
<Mocchi> so the manager said jackd1 related packages should be removed.
<Mocchi> so you can follow the notification of manager and after upgrading reinstall the needed packages.
<zth> hmms ok
<zth> i will try
<Mocchi> But there are the lack of packages you need in marveric repository, i think.
<zth> oh?
<Mocchi> now i write with marveric machine so i can search the packages which you mainly work on.
<Mocchi> I hope not so much :-D
<Mocchi> oh earthquake! i'm from japan :P
<astraljava> Maverick, Mocchi, not marveric. :D
<Mocchi> oh, i often mistype this as marveric. marverick is correct.
<astraljava> Heheh, still not correct. No 'r' between 'a' and 'v'. Maverick.
<Mocchi> mummm,  maveric is really correct!
<astraljava> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/maverick
<astraljava> oh wait
<Mocchi> i know its meaning but misunderstood its spelling... thx
<astraljava> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<astraljava> Sorry, there. :)
<astraljava> Yeah, apologies for being pedantic. Can't help it. :D
<Mocchi> anyway thanks, astraljava! today i make some document in ubuntu japanese community and i think all of them includes this misspelling. terrible!!!
<astraljava> Heheh. :) No worries, people still know what it means. Not that big a deal. :)
<AegNuddel> Ok, I have an ISO of Ubuntu Studio.  I am trying to write it to USB, but when it gets to the end, the program refuses to finish.
<AegNuddel> Does anyone know why this would happen?
<yan_circus> bonjour, je viens d'installer ubuntustudio 10.04 32bit sur un dell mais impossible de voir l'aplet de la connection wifi ;) même après avoir installer network-manager.
<yan_circus> c'est la première fois que j'essaye ubuntu studio d'habitude j'utilise ubuntu. je me sens un peu perdu ;(
<holstein> AegNuddel: hey
<holstein> i would probably just use the vanilla live iso
<holstein> and convert it to ubuntustudio afterward
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> im not sure why you would be having that issue
<holstein> unless its something to do with where grub wants to be written
<holstein> and the alternate installer
<holstein> yan_circus: you might have to go to #ubuntu-fr
<holstein> and explain the network manager that ubuntustudio is using
<holstein> OR install the gnome network manager
 * holstein gotta run
<holstein> bbl...
<yan_circus> I installed network-manager but I still have nothing on the taskbar
<yan_circus> no wifi icon
<yan_circus> bon je pense que le probleme vient du driver wifi je vais creuser dans ce sens
<ubuntnewb> I installed ubuntu studio 10.04 and updated it and then the computer would not boot; stuck at initramfs; please advise
<holstein> ubuntnewb: what error message are you getting?
<holstein> if you have an nvidia graphics card, i have a theory ;)
<ubuntnewb> ok, I am sorry; i reinstalled with ubuntu 10.04 desktop and I am not havng any problem; but I think the message asked me about which device held the root? I am new to this and I should have taken better note of the error
<ubuntnewb> my graphic card is integrated to the motherboard; I believe it is ATI because the mobo is a gigabyte
<holstein> nah
<holstein> in that case
<holstein> i think grub was the issue
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntnewb> thank you
<holstein> should be some entries about recovering grub
<holstein> for next time :)
<holstein> OH
<holstein> and check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> for converting that normal ubuntu install into ubuntustudio
<holstein> OR just adding some of the software
<ubuntnewb> is there an open source (free) imaging software (i.e. ghost) that I can use to image my linux installation?
<holstein> AH
<holstein> let me think
<holstein> i used to use clonezilla
<holstein> but there are others that are more ghost like
<holstein> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/?p=2649
<holstein> i think ^^ is what i was thinking of
<ubuntnewb> thank you, all for now
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-13
<dhevil> ubuntu studio hangs on hd video playback. 2gb ram amd 64 bit. nvidia geforce 8599 1 gb. ideas?
<dhevil> well hangs even on youtube full screen. thought it was evil flash
<zth> hello
<zth> anyone upgraded yet?
<dhevil> ok. ubuntu studio keeps crashing on decent Amd 64 bit: 2 gb ram: nvidia geforce 8500 1 gb ram
<holstein> dhevil: not sure
<holstein> i think the nvidia hardware is a good place to start though
<holstein> maybe search launchpad for that specific card and see what you find
<dhevil> well migrating from opensuse gnome desktop. It never crashed.
 * holstein is going to stay on 10.04 zth 
<dhevil> ok will check. thanks
<holstein> dhevil: what driver did you use?
<holstein> in SUSE ?
<dhevil> nvidia current propreity driver
<holstein> you might want to look at your old xorg.conf
<holstein> from suse
<holstein> see if there is anything specific
<zth> holstein, i'm retarded so i upgraded before i checked out the real issues.... is there a way to downgrade?
<holstein> ...BBL...
<dhevil> hmmm. well suse is gone. wiped out. :)
<dhevil> nvidia driver settings look similar i think...
<zth> what's the default kernel in ubu 10.10?
<zth> sutdio
<dhevil_> ubuntu studeio keeps crashing randomly. amd 64bit- 2gb ram- 1gb nvidia geforce 8500. system fine on windows xp & opensuse. ideas?
<dhevil_> crashing studio. help help!
<dhevil_> ubuntustudio crashing randomly!
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-14
<holstein> zth: might be the -lowlatency kernel by default
<holstein> uname -a in a terminal will tell you what you got
<oss_sos> uhmm so no /dev/dsp under maverick, has someone come up with a workaround?
<virtu> hi 4 all
<virtu> need some advice
<holstein> hey virtu
<holstein> what up?
<virtu> hi holstein, how are you? I need just some advice about an audio interface: behringer UCA202
<virtu> I bought it today...
<holstein> cool
<holstein> ive heard good think about JACK support
<holstein> out of the box AFAIK
<virtu> nice... my idea is to listen music with that and record some digital piano pieces that I will play
<virtu> I had a small home studio, very amateur, and yesterday I install ubuntu after 5 year away from linux
<virtu> then installed ubuntu studio and had a very good suprise with hydrogen =)
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> 5 years
<holstein> everything has come a long way since then
<holstein> virtu: check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> theres a guy with one of those USB cards
<holstein> you just need to figure our your routing
<holstein> i would probably just disable my internal sound card
<holstein> and use that device for everything
<holstein> fire up JACk when i you want to record
<virtu> holstein, ok... just have to check at my bios if I have the option to disable my internal sound card or if is there any other way into ubuntu to do that
<holstein> sure
<holstein> lots
<holstein> pulse audio setup
<holstein> for playback
<virtu> ok... holstein... just have to wait that little piece arrives here in Brazil...
<virtu> I bought from ebay seller...
<holstein> cool
<holstein> for the price
<holstein> its pretty good
<holstein> for a nice somewhat low-latency card
<holstein> with unbalanced ins
<virtu> by the way I bought a refurb sansa fuze mp3/flac player..
<holstein> you like?
 * holstein using the droid now-a-days
<holstein> i have an old archos
<holstein> one of the early jukebox recorders
<virtu> sure holstein my ideia is to record with built in record mode at my digital piano... and after that plug it into line in of the behringer and play it from digital piano recorded
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> you got USB out?
<virtu> holstein, I took the Fuze to try rockboxed them and listen to flac audio
<holstein> rockbox FTW :)
<virtu> here I got a Sennheiser HD555 with a head amp fromk FiiO E5
<virtu> for speakers I got a pair of Edifier R2000T (they are huge)
<holstein> does your keyboard have USB out?
<persia> Just as a note: one doesn't have to disable the internal card: one can just set JACK to use the external card.  If something else makes random noises, those will hit the internal card, and not affect the JACK environment.
<holstein> persia: true
<virtu> holstein, this one yes, my new one no (Yamaha P155)
 * persia prefers that configuration, having had odd experiences with a two-card setup and libcanberra in the past.
<holstein> i forget why guitarman over in #opensourcemusicians said he did that with his UCA202
<virtu> well.. tks very much... have to go now... after the unit arrives I came back to get some help
<holstein> virtu: sounds like fun
<holstein> enjoy :)
<vikarama> Hi, where is the realtime kernel on UbuntuStudio 10.10
<holstein> hey vikarama
<holstein> you will need a ppa
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> you should try the -lowlatency one though
<holstein> and see if it works for you
<vikarama> thanks a lot holstein...
<doublehp>  can i ask here about sound masterisation ? using rezound , but general sound question
<holstein> doublehp: ask what you want
<holstein> we'll do what we can :)
<doublehp> i have recorded a tape; i am in rezound, and i want to remove the "typical tape" noise"
<doublehp> also want to automatically remove silences at begin and end (possible CLI tool), but manual method is ok for now
<holstein> im sure theres is a tool like that somewhere
<holstein> for me
<holstein> i want to see the waveform
<holstein> and choose manually what goes and what stays
<holstein> actually, if its just stereo data that you're dealing with
<holstein> audacity is probably a good and easier place to start
<holstein> there are some noise-reduction tools in there
<doublehp> i have rezound open, and file is loaded
<doublehp> just need to know which filter to use
<doublehp> i may have audacity; but i still don't kjnow the name of filter to use
<holstein> again, i tend to not trust the automatic tools
<doublehp> audacity open, othre file loaded in
<holstein> i try them from time to time
<doublehp> so ?
<holstein> but, if i have some noise way up in the 15kHz +
<holstein> i just use an EQ
<doublehp> do those tools have a spectrometer ?
<holstein> ACTUALLY, when i make a track
<holstein> and there is noise
<holstein> i look at why that noise is there
<holstein> and re-record it if needed
<doublehp> with a spectro, i could focus on parts, and see the shape of my noise
<holstein> if you are coming from a cassette tape source
<doublehp> i said, it's tape !
<doublehp> tape always have noise
<holstein> did it have dolby?
<holstein> was it a nice deck?
<holstein> what sound card was used to do the transfer?
<holstein> do you have access to better equipment?
<doublehp> 15 USD battery recorder, mono, pocket device
<persia> All tape either has noise or insufficient dynamic range: side effect of how the tape heads work, sadly.
<holstein> SO, you have a mono tape player that you bought for 15 bucks?
<holstein> is that what you recorded with?
<holstein> maybe you want to keep the tape-hiss sound
<doublehp> noise is already in; now, i am ripping them ( 12 tapes); and while i rip the 2nd, i remaster the 1st
<holstein> i mean, if you want that 'charm'
<doublehp> no, i want to clean the noise away
<holstein> doublehp: did you make the recordings on the 15 dollar device?
<doublehp> not me; ME, i'd have used a digital device ... now, i am asked to "to a nice work using crap base"
<doublehp> so, i ll do my best
<holstein> if it were me, i would look at the source
<holstein> get that 15 dollar tape player out of the loop
<doublehp> there is no source; all i have are the stupid tapes
<holstein> try and make sure the noise is not being introduced by the transfer process
<holstein> and then, go from there with EQ
<doublehp> i am sure
<holstein> the problem is
<holstein> with the EQ and noise removal tools
<holstein> your going to get some of the wanted sounds removed along with hte unwanted
<holstein> that being said
<holstein> audacity is very simple
<holstein> you just select what you want
<holstein> if you want to effect the whole track
<holstein> and go under 'effect'
<holstein> there are noise removal tools
<holstein> eq's
<holstein> level-ers
<holstein> doublehp: good luck :)
 * holstein gotta run..
<doublehp> ...
<doublehp> sorry, machine locked up :)
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> i was just suggesting earlier
<holstein> you dont want to make it sound like it *wasnt* recorded on a cheap-ass tape recorder
<doublehp> i got the log in
<holstein> otherwise
<doublehp> how is the tool called ?
<holstein> you would have used something else
<doublehp> i gave give thos etapes, and asked to do my best
<doublehp> i said them they are crap, they don't mind
<holstein> theres all kinds of tools under 'effects'
<holstein> doublehp: thats my point
<holstein> it might be more that 'they dont mind'
<holstein> might be 'we want it to sound like tape'
<persia> Let's not make assumptions: client relations is best left to those who coordinate individual operations.
<doublehp> fact is, i can not convert a tape into an MP3 without removing this noise; this noise is not audible with a tape reader, but in an mp3 player, the noise covers everything
<doublehp> no, they don't
<holstein> doublehp: AH
<persia> Audacity is the most common tool used for noise cleanup (and some companies that sell USB cassette and USB turntable systems include Audacity as the bundled noise cleaner).
<holstein> well that is a good argument for the transfer adding some noise
<holstein> the cables
<holstein> the sound card
<persia> rezound is cool, but there's just *so many* LADSPA effects that it's probably better to ask in a wider forum (e.g. #opensourcemusicians) to find one good for tape noise filtering.
<persia> The low dynamic range of a $15 tape player :)
<holstein> yeah, and those guys said they prefer audacity for noise removal
<holstein> because its easy, and mostly works well
<persia> Audacity is definitely the tool of choice.  Doesn't mean there isn't some LADSPA plugin for it (although I wouldn't know which one).
<holstein> BBL
<doublehp> ReZound alsso "works"
<persia> Oh, yeah, and ReZound is arguably a much more powerful sound editor.
<persia> It just doesn't happen to be the most common tool used for noise reduction.
<persia> And I very strongly suspect that someone has a couple LADSPA plugins that do noise removal.
<doublehp> yup, dones in audacity faster than in rezound
<doublehp> the interface is more intuitive
<doublehp> now that Audacity gave me the noise shape, can i introduce those factors in some CLI tools to master all other tapes in one shot ?
<persia> Yes, but I don't know how, sadly.
<doublehp> i am going to kill some one TONIGHT
<doublehp> after starting rezound and/or audacity, the input source was CHANGED from line to mic, in my back; 1h "record" records nothig !
<dimbos> hello
<dimbos> could someone help with ubuntu 10.10?
 * yro_anjos is away: Ocupado!
<dhevil> ubuntu studio hangs randomly. decent machine which ran Opensuse before. currently sitting side by side winXP
<dhevil> suggestions?
 * yro_anjos is away: Ocupado!
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-15
<Spikehead777> Howdy.
<persia> hey
<Spikehead777> I have a question regarding installation of Ubuntu Studio
<persia> This would be a good place to ask.
<Spikehead777> I have a computer that has Windows Vista installed on it. I also have an external hard drive that I freed up space to install Ubuntu Studio onto.
<Spikehead777> Pretty much, I want to install Ubuntu Studio onto the external hard drive without touching Vista. So far I have done two attempts and although my vista partition is untouched, Ubuntu doesn't boot.
<Spikehead777> So, the first time, I installed Ubuntu Studio with pretty much the standard settings. Then I changed the setting to install Ubuntu to go to my external hard drive.
<persia> Hrm.  Someone might answer, but I'm not sure we're the most expert about dealing with bootloader issues.
<Spikehead777> I see.
<holstein> Spikehead777: check out
<persia> (at least I don't even know what to ask to understand the problem).
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> ^ thats what you want to be aware of
<persia> You might also want to try asking in #ubuntu.  You'll have to tell them you were using the "alternate" installer.
<holstein> the alternate installer doesnt want to ask you where you want grub installed
<Spikehead777> Hmm.
<holstein> the live CD used to
<persia> Should be asking the same set of questions, given the architecture.
<persia> Do we have a bug about this?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i didnt think it was a bug
<holstein> its just the way the alternate installer works AFAIK
<persia> Course it's a bug.  Anything that doesn't work is a bug.
<holstein> hehe
<persia> Alternate installer is just a pile of code: can be changed.
<holstein> well, i think you can *not* have grub installed
<holstein> Spikehead777: if i were you
<Spikehead777> It's my first time trying to install any form of linux, so I don't know too much about it.
<holstein> i would want grub and ubuntu on the external drive
<holstein> then, you can USB boot it
<holstein> Spikehead777: can your computer USB boot?
<Spikehead777> That's exactly what I want.
<holstein> i do this with my EEEpc all the time
<Spikehead777> Yes, my computer boots into USB as well.
<holstein> i choose whatever USB device i want to boot
<holstein> and GRUB is on all of them
<Spikehead777> Where I'm standing, is when I boot into my external hard drive, I get a command line with GRUB
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> Spikehead777: what does the live CD run like?
<Spikehead777> Well, I boot into the DVD that I burned and it gives me the installation screen for Ubuntu Studio and other things like Rescue Mode, Memory Test, CD Integrity Check, etc.
<holstein> Spikehead777: the standard ubuntu live CD ?
<holstein> what does it run like on your computer?
<Spikehead777> Oh, no, I didn't download that.
<holstein> could be something to do with your graphics card
<Spikehead777> All I got was the Ubunto Studio iso
<holstein> i like to see a live CD
<holstein> running on the hardware
<holstein> look around
<holstein> see if everything works
<holstein> and if not, how challenging its going to be to make things work
<holstein> then i install
<Spikehead777> Alright, I'll download the live CD, burn the iso, then test it out.
<holstein> Spikehead777: you can install from it too
<Spikehead777> Hopefully it's not too big.
<holstein> and check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> you might have an easier time with that installer
<holstein> theres a step at the end
<holstein> i think the button at the bottom says 'advanced'
<holstein> thats where you choose where GRUB is going to go
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> if you think you have ubuntu installed on that USB drive
<holstein> you could try something like http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> you dont have to install it to find and boot things
<Spikehead777> Well, the installer completed successfully, it's GRUB that seems to be giving me issues. I'll give those a try though.
<holstein> Spikehead777: good luck :)
<holstein> totally do-able what your going for though
<persia> holstein, Thanks for the detailed explanantion and hints, and apologies for my thought that maybe you wouldn't have that answer too :)
<Spikehead777> Oof, Ubuntu live CD is 693 MB. x_x I'll be downloading that over the next week. DX
<persia> Spikehead777, If you already have an install, and that seems like a big download, maybe better to just try the bootloader tricks first.
<Spikehead777> Yeah, that's probably what I'm going to do.
<holstein> persia: :)
<holstein> that was always another arugument in favour of a vanilla upgrade install for me
<holstein> on some boxes, where i just didnt want to bother with grub issues after the install
<holstein> didnt even cross my mind to file a bug though
<persia> The main issue with the vanilla-based install is that one ends up with packages intentionally not shipped with Studio that may impact performance.
 * holstein is google-ing to see if there is a bug already filed
<persia> Mind you, if you don't mind the impact, they may also improve the user experience :)
<holstein> yeah, and i pretty much know what to get and remove
<Spikehead777> Hmm... from the Ubuntu Studio installer, is there a difference between the LILO and GRUB boot loaders? I see the option to install either of them when I select the "Go Back" option.
<persia> Spikehead777, You want grub.
<Spikehead777> Okay then.
<persia> Lilo is only required for some *very* specialised cases involving sets of oddities and boot experiences that are only meaningful to people who have been using lilo for many years.
<Spikehead777> I see.
<Spikehead777> Well, I'll probably try again tomorrow, it'd be nice to use my computer for a little while more tonight. =)
<nitemovz> Hi all! I am brand new to UbuntuStudio
<nitemovz> Can anyone help me with a crash course
<persia> What are you trying to do?
<nitemovz> I am trying to setup a music production studio. What kind of hardware can I use with this?
<nevyn> nitemovz: what hardware do you have?
<nitemovz> I don't have any hardware as of yet, I want to know what is out there that is compatible with this, I want to buy new equipment for my home studio
<nevyn> lots of things will "just work"
<nevyn> usb midi controllers...
<persia> OK.  What do you intend to do in your home studio?  Live recording?  Session recording?  Production?  Processing?
<nevyn> ooh.. good question
<nitemovz> I want to produce sessions, as well as perform audio recordings for movies
<nevyn> what sort of instrumments do you play?
<nitemovz> I personally only play the sax, but I know people who play everything from drums to guitar, to brass and orchestral instruments
<persia> Sounds like you'll be doing a fair bit of mic'd recording then.
<nitemovz> Yes, that is my plan, hopefully.
<persia> Do you plan to have a bigboard mixer, or do everything in the box?
<nitemovz> I have not figured that choice out yet,
<nevyn> do you want to be able to record instrummnetal ensembles?
<nevyn> like sax+2guitars+vocals+drums ?
<nitemovz> Yes.
<nevyn> or sax+drums+vocals
<nitemovz> Maybe about 10 pieces at the most including some vocals.
<nevyn> or do you just want to do sax then overlay drums then overlay vocals?
<nevyn> well you'd start with drums but bleh
<persia> OK, so Ubuntu Studio is a reasonably good choice for in-the-box stuff.  It's not (yet) the best, but it's definitely the least expensive, and it's quite usable for most things.
<persia> But you'll want to spend a lot more time thinking about what belongs in the box and what belongs as separate components.
<persia> And make sure you budget for a good selection of mics, preamps, and compressors.
<nevyn> drums can eat a lot of channels without much effort.
<persia> Less than 7 usually makes a set sound flat.
<persia> Once you have a studio design, and you know what belongs in the box, you should have a fairly good idea how many channels you need.
<nitemovz> Is the audio mixing program that comes with it, the best? or is there a better one?
<persia> At that point it becomes interesting to ask here about selecting an interface.  I think most USB and most FireWire audio interfaces are now supported, but it's best to pick 4-5 that would achieve your goals and meet your budget, and then research which ones have best support.
<nitemovz> I would be more inclined to use FireWire as opposed to USB
<persia> There's heaps of mixing programs, depending on what you're mixing.  If you're looking at traditional DAW environments, I think Ardour is the best choice, and it's available by default.
<persia> nitemovz, I *used* to say that.  But USB is better now.  Some USB 2.0 interfaces have lower latency and higher throughput than any Firewire 100, 200, or 400 interfaces.
<nitemovz> Is there going to be a difference between the program I use for music, and the program I use for vocals for movies? Or will they all just work the same?
<persia> Nothing USB can compete with Firewire 800 or better, but that ends up requiring fancy firewire interfaces on the computer (most only have FW400)
<nitemovz> If that is the case, I will look more into USB
<persia> It really depends on the interface.  Ask about throughput rates, etc.
<persia> There's lots of programs.  Some folk do everything with Ardour.  Other folk use a wide variety of things.  Depends on how much you want in-the-box and how much out-of-the-box and what sort of effects, etc.
<nitemovz> I truly appreciate all the help!
<nitemovz> I am still new to the Ubuntu world, as I am used to using programs such as Logic Studio, and Soundtrack Pro on Mac, and Soundbooth on Windows
<persia> Some people have compared Ardour to Logic.  Generally Logic wins by a small margin.
<nitemovz> I will definitely hope that it is just as good.
<persia> That said, Ardour costs a lot less, and is definitely capable of professional-quality results.
<nitemovz> That is all that matters to me, is professional-quality
<persia> I'd suggest trying Ubuntu Studio on a laptop or spare computer for a bit, with a cheap USB interface.
 * nevyn wants mixbus.
<persia> You obviously won't get the performance you'd get from a more carefully composed system, but you can investigate the interfaces, etc.
 * nevyn has a 8x8 24bit96khz soundcard but the support is evolving.
<nevyn> usb2
<nitemovz> I will have to try it out, for sure.
<nevyn> nitemovz: what's the budget?
<nitemovz> Anywhere between $1,000 and $10,000
<nevyn> nitemovz: how comefortable are you with linux?
<persia> Hitting the lower end of that would be *really* hard, unless you already have mics, preamps, and compressors laying about.  *especially* if you want to be able to do drums as separate channels for in-the-box processing.
<nevyn> nitemovz: what do you want to achieve with that?
<nevyn> persia: 2k for interfaces with pre's (16 channels) cables, mic's compressors ...
<nitemovz> I am extremely comfortable with Linux, and I am planning on performing session recordings of bands for movie scores, as well as voice recordings for voice overs.
<nevyn> nitemovz: are you comefortable with building kernels?
<persia> nevyn, That's a good deal you found :)  I have to wonder about the mics and pres, but ... :)
<nevyn> 2k jsut for interfaces...
<persia> We do supply kernels: building kernels is not required.
<nitemovz> okay, I am not very fond of building kernels.
<nevyn> ok. that's fine.
<nevyn> I just wondered.
<persia> 2K for an interface with 16 channels and decent preamps?  Yeah, that sounds more reasonable.
<nitemovz> I am relatively new to producing bands, pure vocal recordings I am fine with.
<nitemovz> Any pointers on recording bands?
<persia> Although for that much, I might have selected a separate preamp bank and a cheaper interface, just for reduced cost of later component upgrades.
<nitemovz> I am going to start inexpensive, and hopefully upgrade as time goes on. Hopefully I can find some inexpensive equipment that will produce high-end results.
<nevyn> persia: I was thinking 2 usb2 8ch interfaces wordclock locked.
<nevyn> but then I have a favorite soundcard from a least favorite vendor.
<nevyn> persia: so start using the inbuilt pre's and switch the channels to line-in as I get better pre's
<persia> nevyn, Needs two ECHI interfaces on the other side.  There's some decent FW800 and PCI digital interfaces with lots more channels for not so much, although those do require external preamps and A/D converters.
<nevyn> persia: oh right like the focusrite 24 etc.
<persia> Right.
<persia> Although doesn't focusrite24 have some A/D built-in?
<nevyn> 2 pre's and 6 lineins
<nevyn> and adat
<nevyn> for 16in 8 out ?
<nevyn> the local music store had one for $399 when I bought my 8x8 usb2 card.
<nevyn> I decided against firewire because I don't have faith in it being around on laptops etc.
<nevyn> and one of my goals was portable/on-site recording
 * persia has a FW PCMCIA card to work around that
<nitemovz> What would you all reccommend being the minimum RAM requirement for good quality audio production on a laptop while I am starting out?
<nevyn> persia: and how long do you think there'll be pcmcia cards on machine (/me assumes actually pccard2 (the pci varient of pcmcia))
<persia> nitemovz, Depends on how many channels you want, what effects, etc.  1-2GB is reasonable but more gives you more.  You should be able to do *something* with 512MB, and there are some folks who use as little as 256MB.
<persia> nevyn, There's XPressCard FW interfaces too, and laptops with FW.
<nevyn> cpu and system throughput are more important than memory imo when tracking
<nevyn> particularly throughput many laptops have aweful disk and io systems
<nevyn> tho I was heartened to be able to record 4 24/96 channels to SDcard on my eeepc
<persia> huh.  Seems there aren't any midrange all-digital interfaces at zzounds today.
<nevyn> a 16x16 all digital interface would suit me to a 'T'
<persia> Indeed.  Laptops often have much higher RAM requirements than other devices, unless one gets a special laptop (often better choices are those optimised for some types of gaming or those intended to be used to demonstrate server software by travelling salesfolk).
<persia> nevyn, If you want portability, do you really want all-digital?  You'd need to carry a separate preamp+A/D box.
<nevyn> persia: I've already got.. laptop pre, psu's for the CAD M9 pair cabling etc.
<nevyn> I've been thinking a 8u rack might make things easier.
<persia> Or a travel box, yeah.
<nevyn> psu for sound interface etc...
<nevyn> at which point all digital is a total Meh. it can sit in the 8u box with the pc and octopre's
<nevyn> use the laptop as a controller for a "real" pc in the rack.
<nevyn> but I'm mostly happy with what I have.
<nevyn> except my eeepc died.
<persia> Not many rack PCs are quiet, unfortunately, and lots don't fit in music racks.
<persia> (assuming you7re looking at something like http://gatorcases.com/Default.aspx?Section=Products&Page=Details&CategoryID=4488&CatalogID=9374 )
 * Blank__ has a Firepod that he could use with his laptop, except it needs its own power supply
<nitemovz> If I cannot get a hold of a USB mixer, how would I take your standard mixer and use that with Ubuntu Studio?
<nevyn> Blank__: that's the problem I have now. the Fast track Ultra works on bus power.
<persia> nitemovz, So, you probably don't want anything that is sold as a "USB Mixer".
<nevyn> but only 2 analog inputs.
<Blank__> nevyn, my laptop didn't come with a firewire port, so isn't capable of bus power :(
<nevyn> mine is usb.
<persia> nitemovz, Most folk do one of two things: A) get a standard mixer, and connect a bus and maybe a couple of send/returns to an audio interface.
<Blank__> further to that, the firepod needs too much power
<persia> B) connect everything to an audio interface and do the mixing in-the-box
<nevyn> Blank__: that's the problem with the ultra as well.
<Blank__> i'm the sort of person who wants multitracks at all costs
 * nevyn wants in the box.
<nitemovz> So, avoid "USB Mixer" completely?
<nevyn> I stress less if I have the original capture from the mic..
<persia> nitemovz, If you want to use a mixer controller for in-the-box mixing, look for something marketed as a "DAW Controller" or "MIDI Controller" (they are different things, but both can be made to do what you seek)
<nevyn> I don't need to get anything other than levels right when tracking.
<Blank__> as long as you've got headroom, mixing can be done later (if all you're doing is recording things)
<nevyn> Blank__: right. but if you're doing out of the box mixing you've got to get the mixer levels right There and Then.
<persia> nitemovz, I may be wrong, or something new may have come out, but last I looked there existed nothing worth having that was sold as a "USB Mixer".  Most of them were just regular mixers with channels 3+4 and one send/return hardwired to an internal USB 4x4 interface.
<Blank__> true, nevyn
<nitemovz> Okay, so, where would be a good place to purchase a mixer?
<persia> nevyn, Depending on your sources when you do OOB mixing, "there and then" might be at home, at your leisure :)
<nitemovz> Is MusiciansFriend.com a good place? Or a place like B&H?
<nevyn> persia: but there and then when you've got the band sitting there waiting on you to do stuff.
<persia> nevyn, Ah, for recording, I don't like using OOB mixers unless I don't have enough channels :)
<nitemovz> I am looking to do my in-box mixing. rather than oob.
<nevyn> persia: right and given nitemovz's target of recording full ensembles. I think it's safer to do in the box mixing
<persia> For mixing and mastering, I like having the extra analog play if using OOB effects (although I only get to do this sort of thing when I visit someone else's studio, as I don't have the hardware)
<nevyn> persia: I get that.
<nitemovz> Would I be able to use your standard mixer to set my levels, and then do my final mixing in box?
<persia> O, aye.
<persia> nitemovz, Sure, but depending on your audio interface, you may not need that.  Many audio interfaces have per-channel gain controls to set levels.
<nevyn> nitemovz: unless you're confident in nailing the mix on a desk quickly.. I'd suggest against a mixing desk initially
<nevyn> tho I do like the look of a dedicated recorder like the zoom16
<nevyn> the cute thing is it's a interface and daw controller when hooked to a pc.. and an 8 channel recorder when standalone.
<nevyn> so you get to track with a minimum of gear.
<nitemovz> Would something like http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Tascam-FW1884-FireWire-AudioMIDI-Interface-and-DAW-Control-Surface?sku=240703#used be recommended?
<nevyn> yeah same sortof deal as the zoom.
<nitemovz> Awesome.
<nevyn> I think
<nitemovz> The only time I have done any recording is in an actual studio setting where they have had about a million bucks worth of equipment.
<persia> Just be aware that the knobs and buttons on that sort of thing don't work on the plugs in the back, but rather send signals to the software which sends signals to the audio interface.
<nevyn> dunno about support
<nevyn> persia: umm yes they do.
<nevyn> persia: these things have two modes.
<nevyn> stand alone
<nevyn> where it works like a normal desk and records to internal storage
<nevyn> and DAW mode where it works as an audio interface and control surface
<persia> The 1884 has internal storage?
<nitemovz> Okay, I am trying to price out some inexpensive stuff right now.
<nevyn> umm no the zoom does.
<persia> I'll believe you about the zoom, but I'm 99% sure the FW-1884 doesn't do that.
<nevyn> I thought it was like the zoom 16 but it isn't
<nitemovz> What would be a good standalone mixer and FW/USB interface to get on an extremely low budget?
<nevyn> nitemovz: do you really want a mixer.
<persia> Tascam FW-1884 is a lot like the M-Audio ProjectMix
<nevyn> yeah it's missing the standalone operation aspect.
<nevyn> which is a shame.
<nevyn> cause they're less plasticy than the zoom16
<nevyn> nitemovz: I'd suggest a suitible interface with as many channels as you can afford. a minimum of 8 analog inputs and preferably 16
<persia> Probably not a bad idea to get one with ADAT-in so that you can add another set of analog ins fairly easily later, if you want.
<nevyn> I assume at 16 in 8 of those will be Adat
<nevyn> but if the goal is recording a band including drums guitars, vocals and sax then 8 channels is going to be tight.
<nevyn> and he really needs 16 imho.
<nitemovz> Would anyone be able to recommend an inexpensive yet good quality interface?
<nevyn> unless he's comefortable mixing the drums outside the box.
<nitemovz> I am new to building a studio like this.
<nitemovz> Drums will always be mixed oob
<nevyn> why?
<nitemovz> That is the only way I have ever dealt with drums
<nevyn> mixing in the box let's you apply different compression to individual pieces of the kit if you so desire.
<nitemovz> I have no experience with in box mixing of drums
<nitemovz> You all seem to know more about this than me. Would someone be willing to review a product and tell me if it is a good choice or not?
<nitemovz> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/618073-REG/Lexicon_U82S_I_Onix_U82S_USB.html#features
<nevyn> so if we assume for a second you're going to mix drums OOTB and send a stereo line of resultant drums for recording... then you need 2x guitar 3x mic etc
<nevyn> and you're at 8 inputs already so it's still tight but not impossible.
<nevyn> nitemovz: mixing in the box is more flexible and delays concreting decisions. (effectively) this is the benefit
<nitemovz> Yes, I will probably record drums in a separate session from the rest of the instruments though.
<nevyn> so you would record drums then overlay vocals, guitar etc?
<nitemovz> Therefore, that would allow for me to use all the inputs for the drums, and mix in-the-box
<nitemovz> Yes.
<nevyn> yes
<nitemovz> What would I need for a good headphone monitoring system for my musicians as well as for myself?
<persia> One note about that interface: the price is nice, but it doesn't have any digital I/O or clock signal, so it's not easily expandable.
<nevyn> spdif clocking maybe...
<persia> maybe
<nevyn> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/557223-REG/M_Audio_9900_52570_00_Fast_Track_Ultra_8R.html this has external clocking via spdif..
<nevyn> and has a very similar spec list
<nitemovz> Thank you for the recommendation.
<persia> But a focusrite 40 sells for a similar price (Yes, Lexicon has better pres).
<nevyn> a focusrite 40 is a WAY more supported option right now via linux.
<nevyn> I know the fast track ultra works.. but it's not yet what I'd call "solid" like the focusrite stuff
<nevyn> and getting some bits working requires patches or newer alsa or other software magics.
<nitemovz> I appreciate the help guys.
<nevyn> nitemovz: if you have firewire and the budget get something on this list:
<nevyn> http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport%2Flist&filter0=&filter1=&op2=OR&filter2[]=perfect&filter2[]=verygood
<nitemovz> I placed an order for both of those interfaces. When they arrive I will definitely figure out which is the better of the two, and then use one for mobile with my laptop, and the other for my studio.
<persia> which two?
<nitemovz> The Lexicon and then the M-Audio
<nevyn> wow
<persia> Yeah.
 * nevyn can't handle the power of that.
<nevyn> the m-audio works but like the patch for controlling the mixer was written 3 weeks ago.
<persia> Given the shape of them, he'll pick the Lexicon for the laptop, but I'm not sure he understood about planning out a studio, etc.
 * nevyn kinda likes the idea of the jamlab stuff for monitor mixes etc.
<nevyn> it sucks it can't just dump every input into a multitrack recording tho.
<nevyn> it only records stereo aiui which means making the mix decisions there and then.
<persia> By "jamlab" you mean M-Audio's 1x1 USB interfaces?
<nevyn> no.
<nevyn> I ment jamhub
<nevyn> but my brain was broken
<persia> That's cool.  Way cooler than a mixer in the back with monitor headphones.
<nevyn> yes yes it is.
<nevyn> and it has little remote units.
<nevyn> so you can run a lead to the drummer so they can control their mix from where they are.
<Blank__> not all drummers want the hassle of controlling mixes themselves, but if i was drumming i certainly would
<Blank__> controlling monitor mixes*
<persia> Yeah.  What makes it nicer than the standard monitor distribution systems is the individual mixing.
<persia> Blank__, Only have to set it once if you like, but none of that "Hey, turn down your amp!"
<Blank__> wouldn't that imply isolation is required to get the monitor mix you want?
<nevyn> persia: I think that it's a really cool idea.
<nevyn> I just wish you could get the wav for each channel out of it.
<persia> Blank__, No, because the monitor mixes only go to headphones, and nobody is driving real speakers.
<nevyn> and I can't see that you can.
<persia> It simulates isolation (except for acoustic drums)
<persia> nevyn, For that you need a hearback, but that gets pricey fast.
<nevyn> oh...
<nevyn> cause it's mostly analog and there's only a stereo ADC
 * nevyn just worked out why there's not independant wav's
<persia> It's mostly just a collection of analog mixers, all crosswired.
<persia> I suppose you could think of it as 6-bus mixer or something, if you wanted, but it's not as flexible as that.
<nevyn> but the win is in the layout and being able to outsource the mix
<persia> I think the win is the price.
<persia> Aviom or HearBack lets you do the same sort of thing, with better integration to the master buses (either on a mixer board or an audio interface), but at much higher cost.
<nevyn> a few people in #lad have been mooting using a control surface application (like fingerplay) and a audio feed to control monitor mixers
<nevyn> so you have a normal return monitor feed but do itb mixing controlled by an android phone or tablet.
<nevyn> and hand the tablet to the artist.
<persia> Makes sense.  I'd probably use something like the Korg NanoKontrol for the mix, rather than a phone, but I like weird USB devices.
 * nevyn keeps wanting a nanocontrol
<nevyn> persia: phone means you don't have to route usb into the studio.
<nevyn> but blah
<persia> they don't cost that much, although they also don't do that much :)
<persia> ducts, but sure.
<nevyn> usb bus length etc etc.
<nevyn> software defined interface allows labeling from the control box
<nevyn> provide new control via software
<nevyn> the vocalist keeps complaining about not enough reverb.. whack the effect in their monitor path slave the control to blah whack it out to their controller.
<persia> Hmm...
 * nevyn thinks big ;)
<persia> And one doens't really care about control latency when it's just montor controls to quiet the talent.
<nevyn> yep
<nevyn> and vocalists ALWAYS want WAY too much reverb...
<nevyn> <-- vocalist ;)
<nevyn> its something I have to be extremely concious of when attempting to master stuff
<persia> Try doing some choral work: you'll find you don't care as much about reverb then (but otherwise, yeah)
<nevyn> I do choral work.
<persia> And you still want that much reverb?
<nevyn> there's a reason choirs like big halls.
<persia> heh
<nevyn> and big cathedrals
<persia> and dislike flat fields.
<nevyn> or outdoor performances
<nevyn> (without a sound shell)
<nevyn> the problem in choral stuff particularly is if the space is too dead it's harder to tune.
 * nevyn is running a work xmas choir and had a first rehersal today.
<nevyn> well there's a team of three running it.
<nevyn> I'm choral coach/choirmaster there's a librarian (who can typeset sheet music YAY) an accompanist and a general organiser ;)
<persia> Sounds like fun.
<nevyn> we got through a whole song in the first rehersal. and sang silent night in 3 parts.
<nevyn> we need to recruit some Tenors.
<nevyn> but for a first rehersal I'm really pleased and encouraged.
<Blank__> <nevyn> and vocalists ALWAYS want WAY too much reverb..
<Blank__> truth
<Blank__> i was trying to help a vocalist mix some stuff and she put tons of the stuff on, it was as if the whole performance was in a concrete bathroom
<nevyn> there's a reason that vocalists make recordings in toilet blocks at school...
<Blank__> they *really* like hearing themselves
<nevyn> it helps us tune.
<nevyn> singing's a confidence game
<Blank__> i was thinking more after the fact
<Blank__> but i see what you mean
<nevyn> and if you hear yourself and it sounds good you get more confidant and more relaxed ;)
<nevyn> and relaxing is KEY to singing well
<nevyn> the work choir is rehearsing in a glass box. it's WAY bright. but  at this stage that's kinda helpful (new singers.. not that confident etc.
<nevyn> glass box  meeting room made of glass.
<Blank__> ah
<persia> Oh, that makes sense.  I never heard it explained so cogently before.
<nevyn> :)
<persia> poine, So, to continue, do you need 6ms?
<poine> i used to use 6ms on lucid - do you think it's too low a value ?
<persia> I never worry about getting less than 10.
<persia> But I'm usually just fiddling around with loops and soundscapes, so don't mind a bit of lag.
<persia> I think latency is more important if you're doing realtime recording.
<poine> I'm trying at the moment with 11.6ms and still get xruns
<persia> OK.  Do you feel laggy in your operation?
<poine> what do you mean ? I don't have my instrument here so I can't say for sure if 11.6ms is a problem. but I'm playing with sessions I recorded before and I get xruns with 11.6ms latency
<persia> Right.  So, when playing with recorded audio, or impacts, I don't tend to notice latency so much, because there's little physical feedback between action and reaction.
<poine> i use my computer as a loop pedal - so alot of interactions
<persia> My recommendations would be to first, see what you're running: maybe you can quit a few applications to reduce the number of demands on the processor.
<persia> Second, try increasing the latency until you get no xruns: see if you can feel a difference in how it behaves.
<poine> except for chrome, nothing else is running
<persia> If it feels laggy, your latency is too high.
<persia> browsers tend to be resource-hungry, especially if they are open to sites with javascript or flash :)
<poine> frames/period and period/buffer - which one should I play with ?
<persia> I usually play with period/buffer first, and then frames/period.
<armitage_> hi
<poine> keep getting xruns :(
<armitage> hi
<persia> poine, OK.  Maybe you do need a lowlatency kernel :)
<persia> I think there's one in abogani's PPA.
<poine> i'm getting issues with versions
<armitage> someone used ever openoctave?
<persia> poine, Right, I'm not sure how to help you with that: to build nvidia modules you need headers that match your kernel.
<poine> exactly persia, that was my problem, find a matching lowlatency or realtime kernel and headers
<persia> Did you try getting them from abogani's PPA?  There appear to be headers to match each image there.
<poine> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/abogani/ppa/ubuntu maverick main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/abogani/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<poine> this is what I have in my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/abogani-ppa-maverick.list
<poine> poine@stripe:~$ apt-cache search lowlatency
<poine> linux-image-2.6.35-20-lowlatency-pae
<persia> You might want to change that to lucid then.
<persia> Or maybe not
 * persia looks harder
<persia> No, it looks like he's not distributing anything for 35-20 anymore.
<persia> Looks like the discussion started https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-devel/2010-October/002645.html
<persia> Basically, nobody volunteered to help Alessio, so he stopped.
<poine> bummer :(
<poine> so it looks like it was a bad idea to upgrade to maverick
<poine> I had no idea abogani was that much pissed of
<persia> He's gotten very little support from anyone over the years, and it's a huge amount of work.
<poine> too bad - I should have told him i loved his realtime kernel on lucid - I had no idea this was the work of a single person
<persia> Absolutely.  Has been all along.
<poine> so.... now I should either downgrade my laptop to lucid or stop trying to use it for music - that sucks
<persia> Or install the lucid kernel and use that.
<poine> ok - trying that
<poine> is canonical not interested in real time kernels ?
<persia> Dunno.  Looked like at least one person from Canonical was involved in that discussion.
<persia> But Canonical only represents a minority of Ubuntu Development, and they need to make money (they contribute enough to Ubuntu that they deserve more thanks for what they give us than complaint for what they don't)
<ert> someone can help me? I have a problem with freemix(live video performance tool), it dont read video files i've tried with different format but nothing ...
<ert> I have ubuntu studio 10.04 lucid lynx
<ert> it need some program like jack(for audio), ther isn't documentation tutorial or some stuff like that...
<ert> ?
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-16
<reaby> ping
<reaby> how do i add qsynth support for rosegarden
<reaby> i installed it, and i can't find it on rosegarden
<reaby> guys
<reaby> it's been 40 minutes
<asmok> Hello Fabio
<asmok> hello Fabio, again
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-17
<nitemovz> Hello all!
<nitemovz> I am having a small issue with Ubuntu Studio and was hoping that someone would be able to help me out.
<nitemovz> I have it ser
<nitemovz> Setup, amd
<nitemovz> And all my audio is being picked up through JACK. And JACK is distributing my audio to the applications. The only issue is, the audio from my mic is very low. Is there a way to adjust this?I do not have a pre amp yet
<nitemovz> Or an audio interface. I am currently still using the sound card that is in my computer
<deep-thought> hello, one can say me like me lightscribe under ubuntu 10.10 64bit to run agrees?
 * holstein never got lightscribe under 64bit going
<holstein> i was thinking about chroot
<holstein> if anyone sees deep-thought again...
<NOMADICUS> Hello, I am trying to figure out how to use Jack, but I can't seem to find any useful information.  Do any of you have useful links I could digest?
<NOMADICUS> Or do you know of any other channels where people discuss audio?
<SoulKnife> hey
<SoulKnife> what's up
<SoulKnife> anyone there?
<SoulKnife> ello?
<Guest70754> Got a question; my sound is really freaking distorted on lmms and Hydrogen, been reading for about four hours but haven't found anything, anyone have any experience with this?
<pseydtonne> Not sure I can help. Which sound card ya got?
<Guest70754> HDA intel or something like that, need the specific one?
<pseydtonne> I'm assuming it's whatever got built into the mobo.
<Guest70754> yes sir
<holstein> whats your JACK settings like?
<pseydtonne> Okay, then knowing it's Intel is 75% of the way there.
<Guest70754> uh I have Realtime checked, Force 16bit, Dither: None, Audio: Duplex, Driver: asla, everything else is on default
<holstein> NOMADICUS: #opensourcemusicians is a great channel for that :)
<holstein> Guest70754: whats the msec latency
<holstein> down in the right?
<Guest70754> 46.4
<holstein> shouldnt be that then...
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> only lmms and hydrogen?
<Guest70754> haven't tried very many of the other programs, used Rakarrack and it was fine
 * holstein is a rakkarack fan :)
<Guest70754> :) noice
<holstein> Guest70754: yoshimi is pretty easy to get a sound out of
<holstein> you want to tell pseydtonne what card you have
<holstein> and try yoshime
<holstein> yoshimi*
<holstein> and we'll all give it a think
<holstein> Guest70754: are you sure its not in the monitoring somehow?
<Guest70754> no idea???
<holstein> maybe try a headphone jack if you have one
<holstein> just to rule out the monitoring scenario
<Guest70754> kk
<Guest70754> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<pseydtonne> Okay, and has this been happening since you installed, since a recent upgrade or what?
<Guest70754> since I installed
<Guest70754> my brother is having the exact same problem on his PC
<holstein> 10.10 ?
<pseydtonne> You tested a differnt Linux on the box before Studio?
<Guest70754> well actually I'm on ubuntu, 10.10, and my brother is on 9.10
<Guest70754> I'm on 10.04 *
<Guest70754> sorry
<pseydtonne> no problem.
<pseydtonne> Regular Ubuntu then, or Studio?
<Guest70754> regular
<Guest70754> on both
<holstein> and sound otherwise is fine and dandy?
<holstein> with pulse or whatever?
<Guest70754> yeah
<holstein> interesting
<pseydtonne> If you pop in the Ubuntu CD-ROM and boot from that, does sound work?
<holstein> ive never been able to get lmms to run long enough to make any noise ;)
<pseydtonne> Not to install, just to run.
<Guest70754> lol that sucks, @pseydtonne I'll try really quick
<holstein> its pretty strange that those 2 programs would do the same thing
<holstein> i know lmms is buggy
<holstein> but hydrogen is usually pretty cool
<holstein> Guest70754: how long has it been since you updated?
<Guest70754> yeah it's working (on my brother's at least), I just did a fresh install on Wednesday and upgraded that night
<Guest70754> came back to lunix since I don't really play PC games anymore and I found ubuntustudio
<holstein> well, let me install lmms here on the 10.04 instal
<holstein> and see if its working
<holstein> well, im getting a lot of packages from falktx's PPA though
<holstein> i dont have an ubuntu 10.04 install around without falks ppa on it
<Guest70754> hmmm
<Guest70754> well I appreciate your guys' help, I have church in the morning though and I'm already up way too late
<Guest70754> might try AVlinux
<pseydtonne> Sleep well.
<holstein> Guest70754: try KZstudio too
<pseydtonne> Worry about it once you've rested.
<holstein> KXstudio*
<Guest70754> thanks guys
<holstein> pseydtonne: you been here before?
<holstein> either way, glad your here, and answering questions
<pseydtonne> First time here, but thanks! Answering questions is easier than asking.
<pseydtonne> I had a question, but the next step in my problem-solving answered it.
<holstein> cool
<pseydtonne> Wait, you're in Germany? It's 8:30 in the morning there. That's too early for the Internet on a Sunday.
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> nah
<holstein> im in the states
<holstein> its late though
<holstein> i got in from a concert
<holstein> and im not ready to sleep yet
<pseydtonne> Oh, you're on a Frankfurt server. Never mind.
<pseydtonne> Partial illiteracy.
<pseydtonne> Who'd you see?
<holstein> i played a concert
<holstein> joes cafe is what its called
<holstein> a guy Rupert Wates
<holstein> his stuff
<holstein> my girlfriend was out on tour with hiim for 2 months
<holstein> and they came back recently
<holstein> we had their last show here
<pseydtonne> Where is here? I'm now guessing the Northeast from Rupert's web site.
<holstein> im in asheville NC
<holstein> http://www.whitehorseblackmountain.com/
<holstein> ^^ thats where we played
 * holstein not crazy about the venue
<holstein> but we had a good show
<holstein> decent turn out
<pseydtonne> Good on ye!
<holstein> you on the west coast?
<pseydtonne> Boston, actually.
<holstein> ok
<pseydtonne> Not a native -- been here a decade.
<holstein> well
<holstein> i gotta try and get some shut-eyt
<holstein> eye*
<holstein> pseydtonne: welcome
<pseydtonne> Sleep well!
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians if you get bored :)
<holstein> GN...
<pseydtonne> okaydoke
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> Why doesn't JACK work in 10.10?
<persia> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<persia> But really, works for some folk, so maybe ask a more precise question?
<domjohnson> Well, it says "Can't start JACK. Sorry."
<domjohnson> I'll pastebin the messages iwndow
<domjohnson> http://pastebin.com/JQTHfk9x
<persia> Well, that's not a very helpful error message.  What did you do to generate it?
<persia> As we seem to be having a rather high-latency conversation, I'll ask some more questions in advance :)
<persia> Which sound card do you have?  Does audio work in other contexts (without JACK)?  Is anything else generating audio when you are starting JACK?
<medvind> hello. I've just installed ubuntu studio 10.10. there doesn't seem to be any realtime kernel in the repositories. is this correct? I've tried googling around for an explanation but I still haven't been enlightened...
<astraljava> medvind: Yes that is correct.
<medvind> astraljava, I heard that the realtime capabilities would be built into the generic kernel. Has this been done? Or should I look for a PPA that contains a realtime kernel?
<astraljava> medvind: I am not up-to-date on those features, but I heard something similar. Currently there doesn't seem to be a PPA offering a realtime kernel for Maverick.
<medvind> astraljava, alright. thanks. I'll go ask in #ubuntustudio-devel about this
<medvind> hello. I've just installed Ubuntu Studio Maverick. my gnome terminal is extremely slow/laggy. anly clues as to why this could be? i am not using any proprietary graphics driver, and nothing seems to be eating CPU.
<poine> hello world
<nitemovz> Hello all!
<holstein> o/
<nitemovz> I am having some issues with Ubuntu Studio.
<nitemovz> I was hoping someone would be able to assist.
<holstein> nitemovz: we do what we can...
<holstein> whats up?
<TuXes> New Peak for this channel is 1 set on 17/10/2010
<holstein> nitemovz: 10.10 ?
<TuXes> can someone help me set up my network an maverick?
<holstein> TuXes: wireless?
<TuXes> sure
<holstein> TuXes: you might just want to install the normal gnome network manager
<holstein> there is a reason why its not installed in ubuntustudio
<holstein> but, if thats what your used to using
<TuXes> i think it is
<TuXes> is there a command to run it
<holstein> TuXes: is the machine online?
<holstein> wired?
<holstein> right now
<TuXes> no cant do that eithe
<TuXes> need to set that up many=ually?/
<TuXes> loopback?
<holstein> TuXes: how does the networking hardware act with a 10.10 live CD ?
<TuXes> there was no live studio cd dvd provided i dont know
<holstein> right
<TuXes> on ubuntu fine
<holstein> the normal maverick live CD will give you some insight though
<TuXes> fine
<holstein> TuXes: so, your dual booting?
<holstein> ubntu and ubuntusudio?
<TuXes> no only studio is installed
<holstein> both 10.10?
<holstein> AH
<holstein> if i were you, i would try a maverick live CD
<holstein> see how the networking hardware reacts
<holstein> then
<holstein> look at lspci
<holstein> see if both the networking adapters are being recognized
<holstein> TuXes: you can run that right now
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> lspci
<TuXes> isnt there a way to set networking up in terminal, like the loopback
<holstein> you should see your network adapters
<TuXes> ok. i have to step away a sec
<holstein> TuXes: sure
<holstein> but we should see if the adapters are being recoginzed
<TuXes> sudo lspci?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> just lspci should do it
<TuXes> k
<holstein> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<holstein> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<holstein> TuXes: ^^ thats my networking hardware
<TuXes> intel wifi and broadcom gigalink it finds
<holstein> cool
<TuXes> >:)
<TuXes> mudt be a dell
<holstein> TuXes: try
<holstein> ifconfig
<holstein> see if you have an entry for eth0
<holstein> TuXes: you can try
<holstein> plugging in the network cable
<holstein> and restarting the box
<holstein> that would be an easy test for the wired connection
<TuXes> thrs an adrs, broadcast & mask for the gigalink
<holstein> TuXes: OK
<holstein> try
<TuXes> iterupt
<holstein> ping -c 4 google.com
<TuXes> no what
<TuXes> i dint have the cable fully plugged in, should i restart
<TuXes> i got unkonw host
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/118928
<holstein> TuXes: ^^ thats what it'll look like
<holstein> TuXes: sure
<holstein> thats the easiest way i think
<holstein> then you'll know
<holstein> and be able to install the other network manager if you choose
<TuXes> ok i got uahoo on sydio with etho
<TuXes> tu
<TuXes> now to get wifi going
<holstein> TuXes: cool
<TuXes> wiredcd isnt there somthing like that
<holstein> let me find that package name...
<TuXes> ty
<holstein> OK
<holstein> try
<holstein> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<TuXes> ok
<holstein> probably have to restart
<holstein> but you should then have the old familiar tray applet
<holstein> the nm-applet
<holstein> TuXes: again
<holstein> there is a reason why its not installed in ubuntustudio
<holstein> TuXes: you might want to try using the network tool
<holstein> included
<holstein> ive never tried to set up wireless with it in maverick
<holstein> i heard it was fixed and working though
<holstein> still, the gnome applet will work
<holstein> and you probably wont run into the performance issues
<holstein> and you can always remove it
<holstein> ive got both
<holstein> on 2 different machines
<holstein> i have a laptop with the nm-applet running
<holstein> and my desktop is ubuntustudio
<holstein> without it
<holstein> the performance issue is less and less of an issue these days
<holstein> but, still there
<holstein> food.. BBL
<deadhead> mb,
<deadhead> hm
<deadhead> now lean to make gnmome net manager auto start
<holstein> deadhead: look under
<holstein> system -preferences - startup aplications
<holstein> app*
<deadhead> yea
<deadhead> no doesnt work that easy
<deadhead> i have googled this
<deadhead> peoplle all over hae troblw with this one
<holstein> i usually
<holstein> IF i want wireless
<holstein> i just install normal ubuntu
<holstein> and do
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> and add whatever apps i want
<holstein> from the ubuntustudio metapackages
<holstein> just to make life easier :)
<holstein> deadhead: should be doable though
<holstein> deadhead: you dont have nm-applet?
<deadhead> no
<deadhead> i went to wircd
<deadhead> it works
<deadhead> New Peak for this channel is 32 set on 17/10/2010
<holstein> cool
<deadhead> opps
<deadhead> sorry
<nitemovz> I am in serious need of help with Jack
<holstein> deadhead: thats probably lighter anyways
<holstein> if it works for you :)
<holstein> hey nitemovz
<deadhead> cool ty
<holstein> whats the deal?
<holstein> deadhead: anytime
<nitemovz> I have yet to receive my pre-amp and audio interface. I am running my mic through my computer soundcard, and the audio levels are really low.
<nitemovz> How can I fix this?
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians when you get a chance :)
<holstein> nitemovz: your internal sound card
<nitemovz> Yes
<holstein> COULD
<holstein> and probably does
<holstein> just have low-gain
<holstein> if you want a mic there
<holstein> you might need a preamp
<holstein> thats not really what the intended purpose is
<holstein> for those devices
<nitemovz> Well, I am trying to record with the internal sound card until my pre-amp and audio interface show up.
<holstein> that being said
<holstein> you can route a cheap mixer into it
<holstein> and get the gain up
<holstein> and get something acceptable
<holstein> nitemovz: you can try adding gain
<holstein> something like http://www.linuxdsp.co.uk/download/index.html
<holstein> in the JACK route
<holstein> BUT, with that internal card
<holstein> anything you do on the 'inside' will probably just boost the noise as well
<holstein> nitemovz: you can look in
<holstein> alsamixer
<holstein> hit F5
<holstein> OR F4
<holstein> ad see that all the capture levels are up
<holstein> and*
<nitemovz> Is that within Ardour?
<holstein> open up a terminal
<holstein> and type
<holstein> alsamixer
<holstein> and hit F4
<holstein> that'll be your 'capture' levels
<nitemovz> Awesome!
<nitemovz> Thank you for that, and my levels are relatively low
<holstein> that *might help :)
<holstein> wont hurt to try
<nitemovz> One of the plugins you suggested to download, which would be the best for adjusting my gain?
<holstein> i would probably try the compressor
<holstein> and use 'gain makeup'
<holstein> you can probably find a plugin though
<holstein> and run it with JACKrack
<holstein> something already installed
<holstein> those are just really easy to use
<nitemovz> I really appreciate the help holstein
<holstein> nitemovz: anytime :)
<nitemovz> Okay, I am new to ardour as well.
<nitemovz> I have only ever used the Logic Studio, Soundtrack Pro, Audition, and Soundbooth
<nitemovz> How do I set a track to record in Ardour?
<holstein> nitemovz: you know how to route in JACK?
<nitemovz> I am completely new to Ubuntu Studio.
<holstein> under 'connect
<holstein> '
<holstein> when JACK is up and running properly
<holstein> you click on 'connect'
<holstein> that will have 2 columns
<holstein> under the 'audio' tab
<holstein> there are little + signs
<nitemovz> I see ardour & system
<holstein> you click those to expand the entries
<holstein> your sound card ins will be there
<holstein> left and right
<holstein> you can use those like a 2 track recorder
<holstein> and route them however you want
<holstein> SAY
<holstein> you have your mic pugged in to the left
<holstein> and a guitar plugged into the right
<holstein> you go to ardour
<holstein> make 2 mono tracks
<holstein> come back to JACk connect
<holstein> and route the ins on the left
<holstein> to the tracks on the right
<holstein> you can route the ins on your card to the outputs on your card too
<holstein> if you want to monitor that way
<holstein> or, you can monitor with ardour
<holstein> IF
<holstein> you wanted to add that compressor i linked
<holstein> BEFORE the track gets recorded
<holstein> ont he way in
<holstein> you would just route one of the ins
<holstein> left or right
<holstein> to that compressor
<holstein> then from the compressor go the the channel you want it recorded on
<holstein> there are 2 arm buttons in ardour
<holstein> one on the channel
<holstein> the little record button
<holstein> and the one up in the main panel
<holstein> you 'arm' ardour to record with those
<holstein> after you got your routing
<holstein> and hit play
 * persia notes that attempting to record a guitar without one of a DI box or an audio interface with an instrument in port is likely to damage hardware.
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> impedance should be that off
<holstein> whats a couple db's between friends ;)
<holstein> its not ideal though
<holstein> thats for sure
<nitemovz> Okay, so once the track and the main program are "armed" and the connections of my system card are connected to the track through Jack, I just have to hit the "play" button in Ardour?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> to start recording
<nitemovz> Okay.
<holstein> you should see the meter moving
<holstein> on the channel
<nitemovz> How do I route from the sound card input to the compressor, then to the track in Ardour?
<holstein> start the compressor
<holstein> and it will show up
<holstein> in both columns
<holstein> in JACK connect
<holstein> under the audio tab
<holstein> just click and drag a line
<holstein> or select both and do ctrl-c
<nitemovz> Okay, I have made my connections from my soundcard to Ardour, and now my mic is not working.
<nitemovz> The only sound I am getting is when I plug my mic in and take it out.
<holstein> in what way?
<holstein> yeah, thats could just be how low it is
<holstein> is there a battery in the mic?
<nitemovz> No.
<holstein> what kind of mic?
<nitemovz> The mic is one that plugs directly into it.
<holstein> how are you pluggin it in?
<nitemovz> I am not sure, I am in a friends startup studio.
<holstein> does it have an 1/8 inch TRS jack on it?
<nitemovz> We are starting our own studio together, and we are working off really basic equipment until the newer stuff starts coming in.
<nitemovz> I truly appreciate all the help!
<nitemovz> You have been wonderful!
<nitemovz> I setup the compressor, and adjusted the gain, it works great now.
<nitemovz> No extra noise in the background that cannot be removed later
<holstein> nitemovz: :)
<nitemovz> My friend and I are on B&H Photo Video right now picking out some new gear
<nitemovz> any recommendations?
<nitemovz> Any particular audio interfaces I should look into?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> what are your needs?
<holstein> inputs?
<holstein> mic pre's?
<holstein> you should have balanced ins
<holstein> i prefer firewire over USB personally
<holstein> or a PCI card
<nitemovz> Well, we plan on doing a lot of vocals for movies, foley sounds, small bands, as well as full ensambles
<holstein> i have a presonus firepod
<holstein> 8 preamps
<holstein> all balanced ins and outs
<holstein> lot of bang for the buck really
<holstein> if you dont need it
<holstein> just get something with 2 nice preamps on it
<holstein> check...
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<persia> nitemovz, Didn't you just buy two interfaces a couple days ago?
<holstein> and
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list
<holstein> for the firewire devices
<holstein> and save your recipts ;)
<nitemovz> I see M-Audio popping up everywhere
<holstein> reciepts*
<nitemovz> And why keep the reciepts?
<holstein> maudio is inexpensive
<nitemovz> I mean, I do anyway.
<persia> For vocals, consider good condenser mics (although this requires greater isolation than dynamics)
<holstein> usually decent quality
<holstein> the 1010lt is a nice PCI card
<holstein> under $200
<holstein> only 2 preamps
<holstein> 2 balanced ins though
<holstein> with 8 other ins
<holstein> works well in linux though
<holstein> nitemovz: save the receipts for *if* is doesnt work in linux
<nitemovz> What about something like this?
<nitemovz> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/633327-REG/Focusrite_LIQUID_SAFFIRE_56_Liquid_Saffire_56.html
<holstein> if i had that money
<nitemovz> Would something like that be beneficial for what I am trying? Also, things that say specifically Mac OS, are a definite don't buy?
<holstein> in linux
<holstein> i woud probably get something from RME
<holstein> would*
<holstein> nitemovz: nah, you just have to check those sites for compatibility
<holstein> i got the firepod becasue the preamps are decent
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> the ins are all balanced
<nitemovz> That 28x28 I just sent the link for is only $749.00
<holstein> if i want to upgrade later
<holstein> and add some expensive pres
<holstein> i can
<holstein> nitemovz: you should google around to check compatibility
<persia> I like my saffire, but the 40 is probably plenty big for your needs.
<holstein> do you need 28 tracks?
<holstein> you gotta have 28 preamps
<holstein> decent ones
<nitemovz> I am eventually going to be recording whole ensembles of instruments because my friend and I are getting into recording for movies
<holstein> say, you want to have some decent $400 dollar preamps
<holstein> per channel
<persia> In practice, one isn't going to get more than 24 inputs off that: 8 built-in and 2 banks of 8 via ADAT
<nitemovz> Does M-Aduio usually work with Linux?
<holstein> some of the devices do
<holstein> you just have to check at ALSA
<holstein> and still
<nitemovz> I found a better M-Audio interface for relatively inexpensive price, with 8 pre-amps.
<nitemovz> The only thing is, I didn't see it listed on Alsa
<holstein> thats another reason i went for the firepod
<holstein> i figure at 400 bucks
<holstein> if i scrap it
<holstein> and go for an RME down the road
<holstein> i wont lose much sleep over it
<holstein> ive got my money
<holstein> 's worth out of it
<nitemovz> Alsa says that the Fast Track Pro by M-Audio is compatible, but I am looking at the Fast Track Ultra 8R
<nitemovz> Does anyone have any experience with this unit?
<persia> I've seen people talk about how it's support is *very* new.
<nitemovz> Okay, well, it is supported by Mac OS also, so if it doesn't work with my Ubuntu Studio setup, I can always put it on my Mac OS Setup as well
 * holstein runs JACK and ardour in snowleopard sometimes
<nitemovz> Oh those programs are available on Mac OS?
<persia> Some of them.  Ardour is.
<nitemovz> Awesome! But if I end up using my Mac, I will continue to use Soundtrack Pro, or Logic Studio.
<nitemovz> Which I already have on them.
<nitemovz> Thank you all for your help.
<SoulKnife> can anyone here provide help with lmms?
<holstein> sudo aptitude remove lmms ;)
 * holstein kidding
<holstein> SoulKnife: whats the trouble?
<holstein> have you tried #lmms ?
<SoulKnife> holstein, the pain thing is saying to "please open a pattern by double clicking on it"
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah, i dont use it
<holstein> im not sure about how painful the UI is
<SoulKnife> lol
<SoulKnife> it's fine
<holstein> if its funcitoning though
<holstein> id hit up hte guys in #lmms
<SoulKnife> ty
<holstein> might have to sit there for a bit
<holstein> id give them a day or so to respond
<holstein> SoulKnife: you can try #opensourcemusicians
<SoulKnife> holstein, ty again i'll check there
<SoulKnife> i think it's a bug in it
<SoulKnife> but i need to know how to kill it and re-open it
<holstein> AH
<holstein> sudo killall lmms
<holstein> that might do it
<holstein> you can run top or htop
<holstein> and find it and kill it
<SoulKnife> i'll try that
<SoulKnife> no good :(
<holstein> SoulKnife: ??
<holstein> if lmms is running
<holstein> sudo killall lmms should kill it
<holstein> are you using JACK?
<SoulKnife> holstein, i killed it an reopend it
<holstein> you might need to restart JACK as well
<SoulKnife> holstein, and the problem still persists
<holstein> SoulKnife: 10.10 ?
<SoulKnife> my piano roll is complaining that there is no pattern
<SoulKnife> and yes 10.10
<holstein> and like guitarman is suggesting
<holstein> lmms has been buggy
<holstein> i heard it was better
<holstein> but, ive never felt like i could use it for anything
 * persia likes muse for sequencing
 * holstein hasnt used muse :/
<holstein> but ive heard its awesome
<holstein> nobody complains about it being buggy AFAIK
<SoulKnife> muse?
<holstein> should be in the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage
<holstein> p   muse                            - Qt-based midi/audio sequencer
<SoulKnife> it's actually in the repos for 10.10 i think
<persia> Everything in ubuntustudio-audio is in the repos :)
<SoulKnife> :)
<persia> muse gets a little funny if you try to record more than 2 tracks at the same time, but is otherwise reasonable for both sequencing and recording.
<holstein> AH yeah
<holstein> you can do it all in there
<holstein> no real automation though i heard
<persia> (probably because most folk that want lots of multi- in their multi-track use ardour, so muse doesn't get this part tested heavily)
<holstein> the only down-side to it
<SoulKnife> gotcha
<holstein> for doing everything in there
<persia> There's limited automation, but no, it's not a pro-grade tool.  Great for lots of stuff though.
<holstein> doesnt have to have automation
<holstein> lots of folk dont need it anyways
<holstein> if your doing mostly MIDI
<holstein> and the occasionaly audio track here and there
<holstein> sounds like a winner
<holstein> OK... gotta go to work
<holstein> laterx...
<persia> Even if you're doing mostly audio with a bit of MIDI, but are mostly doing it yourself, laying down new tracks over the old ones, rather than ensemble it works fine.
<SoulKnife> midi?
<SoulKnife> i am trying to build tracks from ground up
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-10
<plain-user> fresh ubuntu install. slightly noobish at the desk. two soundcards: internal and external usb m-audio fast track. task: 1) use internal card for skype. 2) use external card for all other audio processing guitar input/big speakers or headphones from card playback.
<holstein> plain-user: is that a statement?
<plain-user> i forgot to add one key word to that statement. thanks for reminding.
<plain-user> HOW?!
<plain-user> +D
<holstein> plain-user: pulse will be using the internal card
<holstein> for me, i have a firewire device and pulse runs on the internal card
<holstein> when i run the FW device, JACK takes that over and leaves pulse running on the internal card
<holstein> JACK is not something that i use trivially like that though
<holstein> i use JACK when i need it
<holstein> and turn it off when im not using it
<plain-user> what i'm missing is the concept. i must have a device per sound server and one of the servers being default?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> this is linux
<holstein> theres no *must*
<holstein> you are implying doing pro audio
<holstein> that means you probaly want to use JACK
<plain-user> i dont know how )
<holstein> and you'll want to use that with the better hardware, that fast track
<holstein> plain-user: sure... youll need to learn to use JACK
<holstein> pulse will "just work" out of the box with the internal hardware
<holstein> if it doesnt, then something is wrong with the hardware, or the support is not there
<holstein> plain-user: what i would suggest if you are new to linux/audio is...
<holstein> get the normal ubuntu
<holstein> install that
<plain-user> are there any articles that explain the concepts of what is what, or i need to read pages of pages about this, this and that, then build a wrong understanding in my brain, start using it and find myself lost.
<holstein> use it with the internal hardware
<holstein> get a live CD
<holstein> sometihng like AVlinux
<holstein> play with that with JACK and the USB hardware
<holstein> plain-user: sure, there are nothing but articles about how JACK works with *some* kind of hardware
<holstein> but, its all a bit technical, and different depending on what you have
<holstein> again, i suggest...
<holstein> install just plain normal ubuntu
<holstein> play with it
<holstein> test with LIVE discs til you learn how JACK works
<holstein> then, you can always add whatever you want to that vanilla ubuntu install
<holstein> JACK or whatever
<plain-user> i already installed studio in hope that it already comes with configured jack the almighty and real-time kernel.
<holstein> plain-user: you dont need a real-time kernel
<holstein> mose folks dont
<holstein> the only thing you need that for is low-latency
<holstein> doing live effects processing
<holstein> or playing software synthesisers live
<holstein> other than that, its really just more hassle than its worth
<plain-user> yes, that's what i want - use an instrument effect over my line-in signal.
<holstein> plain-user: right, and thats *not* trivial
<holstein> i wouls suggest *not* starting there
<holstein> would
<holstein> thats what i would call "advanced"
<holstein> if you already have US installed, then i would try and get JACK running on the internal hardware
<holstein> then the USB hardware
<holstein> just get used to configuring JACK and starting/stopping it
<plain-user> well it's already here on the hard drive installed an happy. jumping from distro to distro is noobish, that's what i was doing for the last few years, using the system just for basic home usage.
<holstein> noobish?
<holstein> i think its a great way to troubleshoot
<holstein> especially with live CD's
<holstein> you dont have to install/change the current setup
<holstein> and you get to see what the hardware is like with different software
<plain-user> that's when you know what you do, not like me - just guessing things and doing basic setup, crawl around.
<holstein> a kernel rev can totally break, or fix support for some hardware
<plain-user> well, yes...
<holstein> live CD's are an easy way to see whats going on
<holstein> for us, kernel versions, and ALSA versions can really make or break it
<holstein> and you can fuss around for a long time and not get anywhere...
<plain-user> well my card is very simple usb fast track m-audio. and internal audio is also quite straight-forward.
<holstein> plain-user: lol
<holstein> if *any* of this were simple/straight forware, you wouldnt be here ;)
<holstein> again, i would start slow
<holstein> i would suggest taking some time starting/stopping JACK on both your devices
<holstein> starting with the internal one
<plain-user> what about compiling the kernel with the right drivers that do work.. that's the other way around it isnt' it.
<holstein> ?
<plain-user> ok.
<holstein> i use a realtime kernel from PPA
<holstein> ubuntustudio doesnt have an RT kernel right now
<holstein> hopefully in the 11.10 release we have a -lowlatency one
<holstein> the PPA i use is falks ppa from KXstudio
<plain-user> so my learning process: get my head around jack, and use it on both my cards.
<holstein> well, to be more presice
<holstein> learn to use it on the internal card first
<holstein> then, you dont ever have to run it there again
<holstein> that'll be easier (probably)
<plain-user> jack isn't the sound server by itself, or am i wrong?
<holstein> plain-user: dont think of JACK as a sound server
<holstein> its not a replacement to pulse or alsa really
<holstein> it just needs the audio hardware too, and cant typically run at the same time as pulse
<plain-user> ok. what is sound server: alsa and pulseaudio? and i have pulse installed and running. it can run one card at a time, is it?
<holstein> im not sure what all pulse is capable of
<holstein> its all linux
<holstein> so, realistically, the answer is *always* yes
<plain-user> is it same like in windows i had asio and whenever i had guitarrig, all the other sounds including media player were off without sound?
<holstein> if you want to run 3 cards with differnt servers on each, its all open code, so you have but to code it
<holstein> or, if you want alsa to see a bunch of different cards as one, theres a way to do that
<holstein> plain-user: its not going to be helpful to think about windows
<holstein> anyways... i gotta run
<plain-user> i know, i'm just remembering the issue i had recently in windows that was one sound instance per app
<holstein> plain-user: let me know when you have about 20 minutes, and you are in front of the computer
<holstein> we'll get JACK up and running
<plain-user> holstein, thank you. of course run, we shall talk later, if it's ok.
<holstein> plain-user: yeah, the only limits in linux are the actual hardware limitations
<holstein> and you're imagination/coding skills
<holstein> its all open
<holstein> so, in theory, anything is possible
<plain-user> that's why i want to nail it : one card for skype, other for guitar.
<holstein> right, but you just stop JACK, and use skype with pulse
<holstein> OR, use some kind of pulse to JACK bridging
<holstein> or, use something other than skype like mumble
<plain-user> what else i read: what is alsa and pulse and how they work, then jack  and play with those.
<holstein> there are tons of options with FOSS
<holstein> you just have to play around with them
<holstein> and ask questions :)
<plain-user> yes
<holstein> anyways... BBL... we'll catch up sometime soon
<plain-user> ok. thank you again. talk to you later. !
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-11
<SejmL> Hello
<plain-user> holstein, hello! you there, mate?
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-12
<plain-user> so.. how to setup two soundcards on my us.
<gaby> hello - any body here to hlep me with my problems ?
<gaby> every time i try to work with ardour program - it tells me ( ardour couldnt start the jack )
<gaby> any help please ?
<gaby>  every time i try to work with ardour program - it tells me ( ardour couldnt start the jack - - - -any help please ?
<holstein> gaby: right
<holstein> you have to get JACK started and running first
<holstein> its *not* trivial, nor is it all that obvious
<gaby> holstien : how can i do it - can you guide me step by step please - ?   iam very new in this
<holstein> gaby: the issue is, everyone's hardware configuration is different
<holstein> you can check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<holstein> gaby: i will be glad to help, but i am also about to run out for a bit
<holstein> gaby: i will throw a couple of tips/tricks at you
<holstein> first, /join #opensourcemusians and #ardour
<holstein> a lot of why folks cant get JACK working is because of permissions
<holstein> i say, open a terminal, and run
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> *this will be temporary*
<holstein> then, click 'setup'
<holstein> under setup, check these settings...
<holstein> frames/period 512
<holstein> sample rate 44100
<holstein> periods/buffer 3
<holstein> then, *if* you are using an internal sound card, and that is working for you in ubuntu, make sure the driver is set to "alsa"
<holstein> then, close/save that config
<holstein> go back to the main window of JACK and click the 'start' button
<holstein> if it starts, and gives no errors, thats good :)
<holstein> then, hit the 'stop' button, close it, and open it as your normal user
<holstein> and try starting again
<gaby> thanks alot
<holstein> *after* JACK is started and running stable, *then* you start ardour
<holstein> hey plain-user
<holstein> using multiple sound cards with JACK is not easy
<holstein> http://jackaudio.org/multiple_devices
<gaby> yeah i see that its not that easy to work with linux for sound programs
<holstein> gaby: ?
<holstein> well, it depends on how you look at it
<holstein> its a lot easier to interconnect hardware with whatever software you choose in linux
<plain-user> hi holstein . I have followed your suggestions and read for half a day about jack alsa pulse and xine. havent read the pages i opened for multiple devices though, run out of time
<holstein> with JACK
<holstein> its just not trivial, the learning curve
<holstein> plain-user: yeah, and if you take s step back, you probably dont need it
<holstein> theres a mumble application that supports JACK
<holstein> mumble clients are available cross-platform
<holstein> if you just need VIOP like connectivity over JACK
<plain-user> i got a bit confused what is what. managed to setup skype for immediate use with internal card, and then listen music through external card through sound manager, but that's clicking mouse 100 times
<holstein> you probaly dont need JACK at the same time as skype anyways
<gaby> yes iam here
<gaby> sorry i was following your steps
<holstein> VOIP*
<plain-user> i read about mumble too, looks like good alternative, but it doesnt support skype protocol. i can't jsut go to mumble and tell all my friends i wont talk to them because i cant setup skype on linux to work with my sound card, so follow me on this unknown app
<plain-user> sounds a bit silly doesnt it
<holstein> right, but they can *all* run mumble, easily, and for free
<holstein> OR, you just stop JACK, and use skpe
<holstein> skype*
<plain-user> yes.
<holstein> OR, use skype via pulse on your internal hardware while JACK is running on the USB hardware
<holstein> the multiple sound card thing is a nasty hack, and totally unecessary in my opinion
<plain-user> right, so there is way that i just start jack for sound recording and stop it whenever i want to run internal card. that will work for me. whatever it takes to do jsut as long as it works and isnt too silly to setup (like i dont have to restart apps in the middle of something)
<gaby> oh :(
<gaby> its not working again holstein
<holstein> gaby: right, its *not* trivial
<holstein> this is not something you'll just pop in and sort out in a few minutes
<holstein> you'll have to read up on JACK a bit
<holstein> gaby: will it start as root?
<gaby> so oh god
<holstein> gaby: why do you need ardour?
<plain-user> ok, how do i do that then? pulse for skype and jack for usb. that's what i need as i understand. it is eventually same as segregating two hw devices into sw areas
<holstein> maybe you just want audacity gaby ?
<gaby> no i need ardour - its the only program which fits my projects
<gaby> iam working on multi track projects
<holstein> plain-user: im not sure if that'll work with alsa like that.. i have internal and firewire devices.. i would literally just stop jack if i were you
<holstein> i cant imagine a scenario where you would need JACK and skype
<holstein> if i had your setup, i would disable the interal card in the bios, and use JACK as-needed
<plain-user> holstein, and you use ffado for your 1394 card, right?
<holstein> gaby: then pull up a chair, and tell me where its failing
<holstein> gaby: does it start/run as root?
<holstein> plain-user: right
<holstein> used to be freebob
<gaby> i dont know what is root - tell me how to find it for you
<holstein> gaby: when i asked you to run
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> that says to the computer 'run the JACK gui for me as the root user'
<holstein> that way, we can bypass the permissions errors that hang most folks up
<holstein> this is a temporary step
<plain-user> ok i explain why i need internal soundcard. because i am sick of holding the line mike in front of my mouth like a singer when i talk to people using external audio. and i figured out that i can not run stereo mike into a line or xlr input on the sound card.
<holstein> gaby: so, when you open a terminal, and run...
<gaby> gaby@gaby-laptop:~$ gksudo qjackctl
<gaby> Suspending PulseAudio
<gaby> Connection failure: Connection refusedConnection failure: Connection refused
<holstein> gaby: you might already have failed attempts at JACK running in the background
<holstein> you could reboot and try
<plain-user> maybe i go back to that stupid setup and give this new headset i bought for using it with skype to someone who can setup his computer better than me or uses windows. btw is it possible in windows to have two cards simultaneously?
<holstein> without running through a lot of commands gaby , thats easiest
<holstein> plain-user: it is possible to do that in linux
<holstein> just not practical
<holstein> or necessary
<holstein> and you dont need JACK for that anyways
<holstein> you can do that with pulse AFAIK
<gaby> ok i will reboot and come back again
<holstein> plain-user: if you are talking about skype and normal desktop applications, you dont *need* JACK
<plain-user> well i have no idea how to configure any of them yet.
<holstein> right, but you can set devices in skype
<holstein> different in device from out device
<holstein> that'll happen with pulse/alsa
<holstein> JACK is overkill, and *not* the tool for that
<plain-user> my skype here can have only one device.
<plain-user> look, maybe i just configure it every time i need to use skype.
<holstein> ?
<holstein> lemme look at skype, if i have it installed
<plain-user> what i'm doing is going to sound prefs and choosing default sound to inbuilt card then restart skype and it works i can talk
<plain-user> then when i want to listen to music on big speaker (conencted to m-audio) i switch the output back.
<holstein> sound OK
<holstein> skype is not open, so you kinda just have to deal with it
<gaby> holstein : how can i send you a picture of what i receive ?
<holstein> gaby: sure...
<gaby> how can i send it to you
<plain-user> my next wish from computer is to do the following: listen to music in transcribe-like app that will slow it down for me, and at the same time play my guitar plugged into line of usb. and preferrably being processed by some amp emulator.
<holstein> gaby: dropbox... imagebin... ftp, ssh... email, wiki... whatever
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/
<plain-user> then, i will open up the guita-pro and tab what i hear. same for writing songs. and the ultimate goal is to do some waves of recording in takes for some parts of the songs for one of the bands im playing
<gaby> holstein :  http://imagebin.org/178646
<plain-user> and i need a metronome too. something really simple that i can just click and it will load and beep at me - to practice every day.
<plain-user> waht do you use?
<holstein> plain-user: me?
<holstein> i have one of these http://p2.la-img.com/370/17699/5970083_1_l.jpg
<holstein> when i have to, i use one on the android phone, or gtick or whatever
<holstein> something JACK supported
<holstein> or just hydrogen
<plain-user> holstein, yeah, do you use one?
<holstein> also there is http://www.metronomeonline.com/
<plain-user> holstein, you are only living person and gaby in here, but looks like he is also being an apprentice in this conversationso... ))
<holstein> i got busy... im usually here more often
<holstein> im moving, and working a lot these days
<holstein> gaby: right.. what you do is
<holstein> close those windows
<holstein> then, open a terminal
<holstein> go to...
<holstein> applications - accessories - terminal
<gaby> ok
<gaby> done
<holstein> then, in that text field, enter this text... type it right in there
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> you'll be prompted for your password
<holstein> then... when the JACK gui opens, click 'setup'
<gaby> ok
<holstein> then... in there, see that these settings are there
<gaby> iam there
<holstein> driver 'alsa'
<gaby> yes
<holstein> frames/period 512
<holstein> samplerate 44100
<holstein> periods/buffer
<holstein> then, click OK
<gaby> 3?
<holstein> yeah... periods/buffer 3
<holstein> then, click OK
<gaby> done
<holstein> then, click 'start'
<holstein> report any errors
<gaby> no - its not
<gaby> but iam afraid that if i will close it
<gaby> it will report some error as i did before
<gaby> lets check ?
<holstein> gaby: its not what?
<gaby> its not giving any error and it works
<gaby> counting
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats good
<holstein> now, you see little green numbers? like 0 (0)
<holstein> maybe they are red
<holstein> red is bad
<holstein> with an internal sound card, theres not much to do about it...
<holstein> gaby: anyways... you can tweak performance later
<gaby> yes
<gaby> its green
<holstein> what you do now is... *stop* jack
<holstein> hit the 'stop' button
<gaby> done
<holstein> then, close all of that
<gaby> done
<holstein> you re-open jack as your normal user
<holstein> thats by just going to the menu and clicking on it
<holstein> then, hit the start button
<holstein> report any errors
<gaby> exactly as before that i sent you in the picture
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so, re-open a terminal
<gaby> ok
<holstein> run this command
<holstein> when i say 'run this command' that means just type this in the terminal and hit enter
<gaby> ok
<holstein> sudo adduser "yourusername" audio
<holstein> replace "yourusername" with your username
<holstein> with out quotes
<holstein> for example, for me it would be
<holstein> sudo adduser holstein audio
<holstein> then, enter your password if you are promted and hit enter
<holstein> then, we go on...
<holstein> if you want to, you can refer to that error message
<gaby> it gave me  DONE -
<holstein> it makes a suggestion
<holstein> gaby: OH... actually, lets see if that does it
<holstein> you'll need to log out and back in at leas
<holstein> you can reboot if you want, but logging out and back in will do
<gaby> gaby@gaby-laptop:~$ sudo adduser "gaby" audio
<gaby> [sudo] password for gaby:
<gaby> Adding user `gaby' to group `audio' ...
<gaby> Adding user gaby to group audio
<gaby> Done.
<gaby> this is what i have got after the command
<holstein> gaby: right
<holstein> so, you'll need to at least logout and back in
<gaby> ok i will log out and come back logging in
<holstein> you can reboot if you want to, but logging out and back in might do
<gaby> ok i will - please wait for me
<holstein> sure...
<gaby> iam back
<holstein> OK
<holstein> before you start JACK
<holstein> just open it again as the normal user by click it from the menu
<holstein> then, click 'setup' again
<holstein> you'll see a check box on the left side
<gaby> yes
<holstein> for 'Realtime"
<gaby> yes
<holstein> that is probably checked
<gaby> yes
<holstein> *uncheck* that for now
<holstein> then, click "ok"
<gaby> done
<holstein> go back to the main window and hit 'start
<holstein> report any errors
<gaby> no its working
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats good
<gaby>  and the numbers 0 0 is in green
<holstein> you can experiment around with that Realtime check box
<holstein> also, those settings that we tweaked
<holstein> periods/buffer
<holstein> and frames/period
<holstein> other than that, i wouldnt mess with anything that you dont understand yet
<gaby> now i checked the box
<holstein> *now* you should be able to launch ardour, and figure out how to make connections
<gaby> and its working
<holstein> gaby: you cant just 'willy nilly' check boxes
<holstein> you have to stop and start JACK again
<gaby> yes ofcourse i stopped
<holstein> anyways.. you'll sort it out
<holstein> you're much better off now :)
<gaby> :)
<holstein> i gotta run
<gaby> can i have your email ?
<holstein> gaby: actually, im in here around the clock
<holstein> im logged in around the clock
<gaby> ok
<gaby> so see you - and thank you very much for your amazing help
<holstein> gaby: when i get my ubuntu email, i'll share :)
<holstein> gaby: also, try #opensourcemusicians if you need something and im not around
<gaby> ;)
<gaby> thanks
<holstein> gaby: anytime
<holstein> laterx
<gaby>  see you around
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-13
<grotek> http://soundcloud.com/gr0t3k/grotek-mystic-slime-demo
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-14
<DarrenS> testline
<pereyra> hello
<fr-z> good morning. anyone already made the upgrade to 11 10?
<fr-z> anyone tested already the 11.10 xfce?
<voiceme> hi#
<voiceme> how to find music, made with ubuntustudio? is there some kind of repository?
<holstein> voiceme: thats not a bad idea
<holstein> http://www.mikeholstein.info/2011/07/living-solo-bass-made-with-ubuntu.html
<holstein> there might be a 'made with ardour' resource
<holstein> fr-z: im still running 10.04
<holstein> the long term support
<voiceme> mee.. my isp sucks, his dns can't find your domain
<holstein> i have an 11.10 install though
<fr-z> of studio?
<voiceme> ah.. now he got it
<holstein> fr-z: i install xubuntu back then, and installed the packages
<holstein> to test
<holstein> pereyra: o/
<holstein> DarrenS: looks like its working :)
<fr-z> i am using 11.04
<fr-z> my problem is about 11.10
<holstein> problem?
<fr-z> it seams the release was in xfce
<holstein> right
<holstein> gnome2 is gone
<fr-z> and i would like to know how was it
<holstein> we are moving to XFCE
<fr-z> ahhh its not ready yrt?
<fr-z> yet*
<holstein> we didnt get *any* of the theme implemented AFAIK
<holstein> fr-z: no, its out
<holstein> its just not themed
<holstein> default themes
<fr-z> i asked because when i login i get an upgrade window to the ubuntu not ubuntu studio
<fr-z> its quite strange
<holstein> right
<holstein> nah, thats normal
<holstein> i would *not* upgrade anyways
<holstein> it takes like 5 hours longer
<holstein> that best case scenario
<fr-z> i see
<voiceme> disable ubgrade warnings ;D
<holstein> i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<holstein> and i usually try and test upgrades in VM or somewhere
<holstein> but, i dont do that on my production machines
<fr-z> so what you think i should do then? wait until new versioon is stable?
<pereyra> Oh
<pereyra> i wasn't looking
<pereyra> hello
<holstein> fr-z: depends
<voiceme> got to go..
<holstein> im running 10.04 , and i dont plan on upgrading til 12.04
<holstein> if its a test scenario, then go for it, and report
<holstein> you can join the mailing lists, and/or report in ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> but, TBH, we need people to help fix things
<fr-z> nice where can i do it?
<holstein> fr-z: what?
<holstein> download?
<fr-z> nops
<holstein> upgrade?
<holstein> report?
<holstein> join?
<fr-z> i would be happy to help reporting and join oofc
<fr-z> but i am not a coder
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel
<holstein>  /join #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> fr-z: im not either, and we need coders, but any help you can spare will be appreciated :)
<fr-z> i can help on design and mainly on usability and navigation concepts
<fr-z> mainly interface design
<pereyra> hey holsteins, i'm hearing your solo bass
<pereyra> i like it
<holstein> pereyra: right on... enjoy :)
<pereyra> (yes, i know i talk like an apache. i'm not english speaker. don't care about it :) )
<holstein> pereyra: no worries.. glad you're here
<sd_ubuntu__> Hi! I'm new at ubuntu community and I'd like to give my contribute. Holstein (now I seem its not here) invited me for give an help here. Is there some work that I could start now with you?
<sd_ubuntu__> (sorry if my english is not so good :-) )
<fr-z> hi sd_ubuntu__
<fr-z> what skills you have m8?
<sd_ubuntu__> fr-z: Hi!
<sd_ubuntu__> fr-z: programming in C/C++, Java
<sd_ubuntu__> and I read something about packaging
<sd_ubuntu__> so, if there is a work to do , I'd like to start now :-))))
<fr-z> nice
<fr-z> i am new here aswell
<sd_ubuntu__> :-)
<sd_ubuntu__> ah, ok!
<fr-z> but holstein gave me a link to it give me a sec plz i will parte it here
<sd_ubuntu__> And are u doing something?
<sd_ubuntu__> ok :-)
<fr-z> <holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
<fr-z> <holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel
<fr-z> i will contribute on interface and usability
<fr-z> workflow interface
<sd_ubuntu__> thank u :-)
<sd_ubuntu__> he gave me that, but then I had to go away
<fr-z> and please /join #ubuntustudio-devel
<sd_ubuntu__> nice!
<sd_ubuntu__> ok
<fr-z> twc
<sd_ubuntu__> what does twc means? :-))
<sd_ubuntu__> (done)
<fr-z> sorry was afk
<fr-z> twc is wrong i wanted to type ywc = you r welcome :)
<sd_ubuntu__> ahahah..... ok!! thank u
<sd_ubuntu__> :-)
<sd_ubuntu__> bye!
<dr-lee> hi
<texaswriter> Hi!! How do I upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu studio (11.10)
<dr-lee> bye
<GridCube> hello, i though this would be the best place to ask this, is there a media player that understand m3u lists?
<GridCube> like the old xmmp used to do?
<GridCube> sup?
<GridCube> i asked today if anyone knew about a media player that understands m3u format lists? does anyone know?
<fr-z> vlc
<GridCube> mmm yes :/ i was hoping for a more gtk'ish thing
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-15
<holstein> GridCube: AFAIK, most of them right?
<holstein> VLC should
<GridCube> holstein, actually non of them
<holstein> GridCube: if you'd like to share an m3u with me, i'll make it work with one, and tell you which one :)
<holstein> GridCube: try audacious
<GridCube> holstein, m3u files are lists, whit relative paths to folders, they use \ instead of / for path adresses and they are relative to windows disks most of the time like C: but many times they are relative to their . folder, like the ones i used to use, but now most media player doesnt have a "open" or "save playlist" they use "virtual playlists" they store on their own configuration folders
<holstein> GridCube: im familiar with them, i just dont think i can make one
<holstein> so, either you just have to try adacious, and VLC, and whatever else... exhale, etc...
<holstein> or, you can make me an .m3u point to like one or 2 files that i can fake
<holstein> if these are m3u playlists you created in windows, those paths are going to be different in linux
<holstein> thats not really a flaw, or a bug
<holstein> the path has changes
<holstein> chnaged*
<holstein> changed**
<GridCube> holstein, :) i know that
<holstein> GridCube: ?
<holstein> you know what?
<holstein> that the path has changed?
<holstein> or that you have made these files in windows?
<GridCube> back in the day, like 00's, xmms used to be able to play m3u playlists, it asumed that the m3u was placed on the disk where the relative path where, then it changed the C: for the correspondent /mnt/hd*/path/to/file, it was very fast and worked 99.9% of the time
<holstein> that version of xmms shoujld still be around
<holstein> or maybe whatever it was that converted the path
<holstein> should all be open source and available
<holstein> personally, i would just make new playlists with relavant paths
<GridCube> but then they would not work on windows machines
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> maybe you can save the m3u's for then
<GridCube> thats true
<holstein> i would try and copy the m3u's, and see if you can open them as text files, and search and replace
<GridCube> yes, i would do that myself too, but i will not be the only person using this machine
<GridCube> and the rest of the people using it comes from windows, forcing them to do that sort of thing will just not work
<holstein> *nothing* you do in a dual boot scenario is going to have good spouse approval
<holstein> well, you'll need to sort it out somehow
<holstein> thats why i suggested making a copy, and editing the copy, so the original is still there for windows to use
<GridCube> yes, i can do that, for the files i have now, but tomorrow a new m3u will be created, im not gonna be here, hell will broke
<holstein> ?
<holstein> who cares
<GridCube> i care
<holstein> they will be on windows right?
<GridCube> XD
<holstein> it'll be made in windows
<holstein> the windows OS will see it
<GridCube> yes
<holstein> when you get there and want to run linux, you change the path names
<holstein> all is well
<holstein> or am i missing something?
<GridCube> but i have the machine to autoboot in linux, they will be lazy enough to let it boot in linux because most of the time it just works for them, but then they will go for they folders and try to open a m3u they did while using windows for whatever reason linux was not ennough, and it wont open, its just commodity, they could simply create a new list
<holstein> ?
<holstein> change grub to boot windows then
<GridCube> XD
<holstein> m3u's will be the least of the worries
<GridCube> :P
<holstein> OR, just wipe one or the other
<GridCube> nah
<holstein> sure, then you'll need to maintain things to be cross platform
<holstein> m3u paths would be pretty far down my list
<holstein> especially if users boot up into linux and dont notice
<holstein> personally, im not convinced theres a player that will, nor one that has translated paths like that
<holstein> you would think it would be easy enough to make one that would just take a gues
<holstein> s
<holstein> http://anirudhs.chaosnet.org/blog/2004.07.31.html
<GridCube> holstein, see that >2004
<GridCube> xmms doesnt exist anymore
<holstein> right, but that is suggesting to do what i suggested
<holstein> edit the paht
<holstein> path*
<GridCube> there is a thing called xmms2 or something like that but I don't understand it
<holstein> play it where ever you want
<holstein> either way, you'll need to edit the path
<GridCube> holstein, :/ i know, we where talking about that option a few moments ago
<holstein> OK... good luck :) try ask in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> personally, i find things *so* much easier since wiping windows
<holstein> no more sambe
<holstein> samba*
<holstein> nothing wrong with windows, but i prefer linux
<holstein> and making linux speak windows flawlessly is a hassle
<texaswriter> hi, is there going to be an 11.10 Ubuntu studio version that is upgradeable from 11.04? Is it recommended to just "wait it out" until 12.04?
<holstein> texaswriter: i would wait
<holstein> the 11.10 that is going to be made is already made
<holstein> sometimes i test the upgrade paths, but i never do it myself
<holstein> on a production box, i mean
<holstein> texaswriter: the switch to XFCE might make things strange in the upgrade, but it shouldnt hurt anything technically
<holstein> if you do it, please report
<holstein> it would take me some time to test that
<holstein> yeah, its going to take me 3 hours to download the 11.04 iso
<texaswriter> thanks for the advice. maybe I'll try upgrading in a virtual machine to see what's broken and what's not
<texaswriter> why doesn't ubuntu studio just go back and use an old version if Gnome ?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> gnome2?
<holstein> texaswriter: thats gone
<holstein> ubuntu is doing what it has always done
<holstein> provide the latest gnome package
<holstein> i finally have the iso downloaded, and im starting to install 11.04
<holstein> sometime tomorrow i'll have the upgrade to 11.10 done ;)
<Jeyanth> Hi People, When can I expect Ubuntu studio 11.10 to be released ?
<Jeyanth> also, I see the site has been garbled for quite some time. I have been revisiting every now and then to check if someone would fix it. No progress for months .. can anyone make it look cool as before ?
<holstein> texaswriter: did you upgrade?
<holstein> looks like this one might finish in a few hours
<fr-z> hi
<texaswriter> @holstein, I am downloading the iso now, have to leave for most of day, I will be back later to install both in a virtual machine.
<texaswriter> Thanks
<texaswriter> oh, what website you d/l the 11.10 from?
<holstein> texaswriter: i just google 'download ubuntustudio 11.10 and get it from the canonical links that the ubuntustudio website will eventually point to anyways
<texaswriter> holstein: okay, downloading 11.10 and installing 11.04 in a vb
<holstein> texaswriter: im just a few minutes away from the end here
<holstein> only problem i have texaswriter
<holstein> i logged in the first time, and the session was set to 'ubuntu'
<holstein> that login of course failed
<holstein> theres no session named 'ubuntustudio' yet apparently
<holstein> other than that, i chose 'xfce' as the session, and all is well :)
<texaswriter> Haha, VB using 2GB ram plus it mounted ALL of the iso into ram too... that's about 100% of my ram in use, Linux is a champ even when using Virtual Memory!!!
<texaswriter> so brb...
<holstein> hehe
<texaswriter> back.
<texaswriter> holstein: did you test anything after upgrade?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i poked around
<holstein> clicked on stuff
<holstein> not JACK though
<holstein> its in VM
<holstein> looks OK
<texaswriter> okay
<texaswriter> thanks. will post something brief when mine gets done updating.
<holstein> texaswriter: to the list?
<holstein> i was looking for that post asking about it
<holstein> couldnt find it
<holstein> anyways, link me if its a forum post, and ill add to it
<texaswriter> okay, is there a website, I was just going to post it in ubuntuforums or something
<holstein> i was thinking https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel and/or https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-16
<trojanerPT> hey?
<Drakmor> Hey guys, I've been trying to get ubuntu studio 10.04 working for the last couple of hours and its not working out. The install was okay, but I have no ethernet connection (though I did during the install), and only my usb headset is detected  but not my integrated soundcard. Anyone have any ideas why?
<Drakmor> I've dug around all over but nothing I found worked :/
<texaswriter> Ubuntu studio's networking interface any different then Ubuntu's?
<Drakmor> I honestly have no idea... I've only used kubuntu prior to this
<Drakmor> I tried a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 as well
<Drakmor> but got the same thing
<Drakmor> it definitely had networking during the install though- it said it was downloading things
<texaswriter> So: 1) notebook/desktop/etc and any specifics about 2) type of internet connection; 3) pastebin the results of ifconfig
<Drakmor> desktop- i7 2600k, nvidia 560ti, asus z68-v pro, pretty sure its broadband
<Drakmor> to get the paste, I'd have to reboot, but all it gives me is lo and lo loopback something
<Drakmor> one second
<Drakmor> iface lo inet loopback is the other oen
<Drakmor> *one
<texaswriter> pastebin the results, you might have to type them.
<Drakmor> okay
<Drakmor> be back in a few
<Drakmor> http://pastebin.com/TKy0BK18
<Drakmor> there ya go
<texaswriter> whoops can you try ifconfig -a
<texaswriter> and these commands
<texaswriter> It's getting rare that wireless doesn't work right outside of the box, but i've never had ethernet not work.
<Drakmor> yeah, I was sorta surprised. I would try a newer version, but 10.04 is apparently the most recent version with some form of realtime kernel
<texaswriter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244898
<Drakmor> thanks
<Drakmor> I'll try that
<texaswriter> if you can see that website, trouble shoot through that... otherwise, your problem should be similar to any Ubuntu (not kde) network problem (as in Gnome)
<texaswriter> also, it may be you need to google your motherboard and see if drivers are provided for mobo.
<Drakmor> I'm on the same computer right now, just on kubuntu 11.04
<Drakmor> so they definitely exist....
<Drakmor> nwo that I finished reading that page and the one it linked to, how does that help me? Those seem to be drivers specific to that model of netbook.
<texaswriter> @Ddrakmor, print out or save the page and try the sequence of commands on the first post. yeah, sorry, just checking for something obvious, i'm no expert, just usually solved
<Drakmor> oh, so just add the eth0 lines to the file like the op did?
<texaswriter> make sure to backup your file first, but yes
<Drakmor> okay, thanks
<Drakmor> be back in  a few
<texaswriter> backup the original first, then try.
<Drakmor> doing that now
<Drakmor> okay, didn't work. I'll give you an output pastebin in a secondf
<Drakmor> http://pastebin.com/ccxxBiDe
<texaswriter> okay, when you reboot, eth0 shouldn't be around.. so pastebin these commands: lspci; sudo lshw -C network
<Drakmor> okay
<texaswriter> you can post it here, but should probably also post it on ubuntuforums.org
<Drakmor> okay
<Drakmor> I was reading around earlier though and I thought I saw something saying the 11.04 release has a lowlatency kernel... you know anything about that? If its true I can just install that, because all of my research points to the 10.04 version being the one with the network issues
<texaswriter> you mean 11.10?
<Drakmor> there's 11.10 of studio already?
<texaswriter> yeah
<Drakmor> sweet
<texaswriter> it uses xfce. i'm testing it in vb right now
<texaswriter> google ubuntustudio 11.10
<Drakmor> ooh, that'd be nice... I dislike gnome immensly
<texaswriter> it should bring up a link to a .ubuntu site
<Drakmor> I'm cool with using it as long as it has some sort of low latency/ realtime kernel
<texaswriter> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/11.10/release/
<Drakmor> cuz I'm planning to do a lot of audio recording and mixing
<texaswriter> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/11.10release_notes
<texaswriter> cool. there are download link and release notes
<Drakmor> thanks
<Drakmor> "Excitingly, this kernel should allow users to set irq priorities, which means a real time kernel is no longer required for this task!"
<texaswriter> I think you have to select "xfce" or something when logging in after upgrading (or installing). I've been told. It's updating right now.
<Drakmor> I'm pretty new to all this latency stuff.... what does that mean?
<texaswriter> Mine is updating right now, so if you stay on for a few more minutes, I'll let you know how rebooting after update goes.
<Drakmor> okay, will do
<texaswriter> hrrm, not gets hung up on screen after update, not sure if it is updating or encrypted home folder.
<trojanerPT> lol
<trojanerPT> wellcome to amateur soft aka open sourc
<Drakmor> heh
<texaswriter> well that's not blatant trolling. well, actually the encrypted home folder works very well. I had noticed it borks it though when
<Drakmor> oh well, I'll give it a try
<texaswriter> it borks it when doing a dist-upgrade
<Drakmor> I'm not going to keep futzing around with this broken install :P
<texaswriter> happened to me before, had a home folder encrypted and it wasn't usable after a dist-upgrade. probably some simple bug
<Drakmor> yeah, I tried that option once and things broke.... now that I'm on a desktop, its not nearly as big of a deal anywyas
<texaswriter> yeah, just as easy to encrypt an individual file... encryption used to bork on WIndows boxes all the time, and they were unrecoverable.
<trojanerPT> try AVlinux
<trojanerPT> http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php?topic=1469.0
<trojanerPT> http://www.bandshed.net/AVLinux.html
<trojanerPT> this one is bsed on DEBIAN the cradle of UBUNTU
<Drakmor> @texaswriter any luck?
<texaswriter> lol, naw, gonna update my system!!! lol
<Drakmor> okay, have fun ;)
<Drakmor> I'm doing the same as soon as it dl's
<texaswriter> eh, i just got cold feet... test this coming week.. don't have time to reinstall everything
<texaswriter> lol, good luck!!
<texaswriter> lemme know how it goes please
<Drakmor> sure
<Drakmor> once I get to the text based installer with no distractions I guess I'll have no choice but to do some homework XD
<Drakmor> oh well, at least I'll get it done
<Drakmor> how much longer will you be online? It took a good hour to install last time...
<Drakmor> and wow, the download failed.... time to try again
<trojanerPT> WOW
<Drakmor> @trojaner have you contributed one serious remark to this channel that doesn't involve trolling or bashing ubuntu/ opensource software?
<trojanerPT> i hardlly said anything on this channel
<trojanerPT> by the way this isnt twiter
<texaswriter> all a matter of preference
<texaswriter> no big deal. anyways, Drakmore, probalby a cleane install will be better than an upgrade, as long as you are backedup
<trojanerPT> that person was having trouble i just gave him an option thats acctually was open source
<texaswriter> non-GPL
<trojanerPT> ubuntu studio is GPL?
<texaswriter> spam alert
<texaswriter> Debian/GNULinux comes with no guarantee so neither does AV Linux. I accept no responsibility for any hardware/software malfunctions or data loss resulting from it's use. It is important to note that AV Linux is not GPL and contains software that is not open-source and is distributed under a special licensing arrangement with the original developers, re-distributing AV Linux is a violation of this license. AV Linux al
<texaswriter> so contains Multimedia Codecs that may be under patent in certain countries, it is the users responsibility to know the law as it applies to their own respective country before downloading or installing.
<texaswriter> Ubuntu studio is free and open source
<Drakmor> yeah, I'm not going to say anything else to him
<trojanerPT> so what if its not GPL
<Drakmor> as soon as this downloads I'll be just installing it in the broken install's partition
<trojanerPT> its better
<texaswriter> matter of opinion. GPL and not open source would stop me from using.
<Drakmor> ++
<Drakmor> I have never stopped to check about this liscensing stuff....
<trojanerPT> because you are using it fro work in a enterprisee?
<trojanerPT> texaswriter: i got news for you
<trojanerPT> ubuntustudio isnt GPL
<texaswriter> trojanerPT: I didn't say it was. I said that avlinux IS NOT GPL and is also NOT open source, and also contains proprietary parts.
<texaswriter> Because of these, and in my opinion (since it is a free world), I will choose not to use it.
<trojanerPT> so does ubuntu studio
<texaswriter> I can take an operating system that has no proprietary elements and enable them myself.
<texaswriter> ubuntu studio can be redistributed, AV linux clearly states if you look at the above post from their privacy link that it cann not be redistributed
<trojanerPT> ubuntu studio is NON GPL
<trojanerPT> are you deaf?
<texaswriter> I never said it was.
<texaswriter> not even once.
<texaswriter> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/License
<trojanerPT> you seem to have a problem with AVlinux because it was NON GPL
<trojanerPT> but have no problem with
<trojanerPT> ubuntu studio that is also NON GPL
<texaswriter> NO, my LOGICAL statement was that because it was non-GPL, not open source, AND  (logical and of these three items) not redistributable, I will pass.
<texaswriter> Logical and
<naka> tw explained himself pretty clearly
<Drakmor> I think he had an issue with the fact that you were posting it here while bashing ubuntu and being rather trollish
<trojanerPT> so he was making it up
<holstein> hey guys
<trojanerPT> damn LIER
<holstein> whats going on?
<texaswriter> oh my, can I not be more clear
<Drakmor> we're being trolled by trojaner
<Drakmor> to put it bluntly
<holstein> in order for the pacakges to be included, they must be free
<trojanerPT> thats what you get for trying to help out
<holstein> thats why nvidia drivers for example arent included trojanerPT
<texaswriter> trojanerPT: you seem to be misunderstanding me. My statement about AVLinux had absolutely nothing to do with UbuntuStudio.
<Drakmor> texas and I were talking about some issues with installing studio and trojaner hops on and laughs at us for using ubuntu and then starts trying to convince us to use avlinux
<trojanerPT> aclinus is better IMO
<Drakmor> case in point
<Drakmor> its no problem you think that, its just that this is an ubuntu irc if you haven't noticed
<holstein> AVlinux is quite different
<texaswriter> Okay, so you keep bringing that up, but it only had to do AVLinux. Avlinux is non-GPL (this has nothing to do with ubuntustudio), Avlinux is not open source, avlinux contains licensed, proprietary components, avlinux is not redistributable.   If you choose to use AVLinux, that's your choice. But my statement was, imo, I won't use because of those reasons.  because ubuntustudio is free, open source, and redistributabl
<texaswriter> e.
<holstein> neither are better
<holstein> i like how AVlinux is live
<holstein> ubuntustudio will be doing that next release hopefully
<texaswriter> choice is good.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i suggest AVLinux as a live CD quite often
<texaswriter> holstein: nothing wrong with that. I personally believe distro should let the user decide on picking up the proprietary elements, this way if a corporation wants to go after someone, they have to go after every one of the users (which is essentially impossible since they wouldn't know who they are), not just one website (which might be easy to take down with a cease/desist order, aka FUD)
<holstein> sure, i agree
<holstein> thats why ubuntu cant include certain things
<Drakmor> okay, got the iso
<Drakmor> wish me luck installing
<Drakmor> I'll be back hopefully soon with a report
<texaswriter> okay good luck
<plain-user> Hi! Can anyone help me with the setup of my computer to do sound?
<holstein> lol
<holstein> plain-user: it should just do sound out of the box
<plain-user> holstein, Hi! Yes, it does to some extend...
<holstein> plain-user: lets try and take a small step
<holstein> whats the issue?
<holstein> you have sound?
<plain-user> =)
<plain-user> Yes, i have sound.
<plain-user> ...
<plain-user> I don;t know where to start. you said learn to use jack with both my soundcards. I can't figure it out. for now i'm just using gui sound manager to switch outputs for skyle vs playing music.
<holstein> thats fine
<holstein> if it works, it works :)
<plain-user> if it is too complicated to work with two cards, i already accepted the fact i shall use external card and hold the microphone in hands.
<holstein> well, maybe you just do that for a while
<plain-user> ok, i'm happy to do that. i go and restart now and disable the internal card in bios.
<holstein> yeah, thats what i would do
<plain-user> can I come back and perhaps, work out some applications with you, please?
<holstein> you can try
<holstein> im about to crash
<holstein> but, i'll be back soon
<holstein> and you can try #opensourcemucians if its dead here
<plain-user> alright.
<holstein>  #opensourcemusicians
<plain-user> well, sleep don't wait for me then. i be right back anyway
<plain-user> thanks i am there listening already
<holstein> plain-user: cool :)
<holstein> if i miss you, good luck and good nite
<plain-user> back.
<plain-user> ok, skype works.
<l33_> hi+
<l33_> in the release informations about ubuntu-studio 11.10 it is said, that the new ubuntu-studio uses the generic ubuntu kernel
<l33_> is the rtirq script installed ?
<l33_> i mean are there any differences (except some installed software packagaes) between ubuntu 11.10 and ubuntu-studio 11.10
<steve__> anyone in here now?
<l33_> doesnt seem so, do it ?
<l33_> bye steve
<cousin_luigi> greetings
<cousin_luigi> When is 11.10 due?
<trojanerPT> any one using dream studio?
<Drakmor> hey, this works on all versions of natty, not just studio natty right? https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> Drakmor: right
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<Drakmor> okay, thats what I though. I've never messed around with different kernels so I wasn't sure.
<Drakmor> This technically is off topic I guess, but how do I get the new kernel to show up in grub? I installed it and its not appearing...
<holstein> Drakmor: i use lots of them
<holstein> Drakmor: maybe you just added the ppa and didnt install the pacakges?
<Drakmor> I definitely installed them,, and they appear to be in the grub.cfg
<Drakmor> lemme reboot now that I've rebuilt it
<holstein> Drakmor: OH... maybe its this simple
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<holstein> that should be triggered though
<holstein> theres nothing special, it should 'just work'
<Drakmor> okay, let me reboot and I'll let you know.
<Drakmor> no go
<Drakmor> if I pastebin it, could you take a look at my grub.cfg? I have the feeling this has something to do with me trying to dual boot studio
<Drakmor> all my grub screen shows is linux 2.6.32-21 preempt (studio)
<Drakmor> 2.6.38-11generic
<Drakmor> 2.6.38-10, and 2.6.38-8 (both generic), as well as the recovery modes for each kernel
<holstein> Drakmor: you'll need to run sudo update-grub from the install that is 'in charge' of grub
<holstein> i have several installs on a test machine
<holstein> 10.04 was the first
<holstein> then, when i added, i *didnt* install grub
<Drakmor> okay, I'm not sure which one is the main...
<Drakmor> I installed kubuntu 11.04 first
<holstein> so, from the other testing ones, i update kernels, they dont show
<Drakmor> then dual booted studio 11.04
<holstein> i go back to 10.04
<holstein> sudo update-grub and all is well
<Drakmor> if I just remove the studio partition will it break grub?
<holstein> Drakmor: its a hard drive
<holstein> things break
<holstein> i would back up, and do what you got to do
<holstein> it shouldng
<holstein> shouldnt
<Drakmor> they're both on the same hdd :/
<holstein> but recovering grub is easy
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<Drakmor> perfect, thanks
<holstein> i would get the hard drive the way i want it with gparted, the restore grub
<holstein> *if needed
<Drakmor> so I can delete the studio partition, then do that correct?
<holstein> Drakmor: well, like i said, back up your data
<holstein> you never know
<Drakmor> yup
<Drakmor> but that's the procedure?
<holstein> moving, deleting, resizing like that can break things
<holstein> and for no good reason
<holstein> Drakmor: but, ideally, yeah
<Drakmor> This is the first time I've mucked around with dualbooting, sorry I'm so imcompetent.... but okay
<holstein> it *should* be that easy
<Drakmor> I shall try that
<holstein> Drakmor: yeah, i just recently sorted it out
<Drakmor> be back in  a few hopefully
<holstein> on that test machine i mentioned
<holstein> i wiped and moved and restored
<holstein> juggled some things on purpose to learn
<holstein> that was my experience
<fr-z> hi
<Arjun> hey i just want to know if i can install any package on ubuntu which can install all the studio materials for me, so i dont need to keep two distributions for different work...
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-08
<FloatingGoat> len-dt: you still thar?
<len-dt> Ja
<len-dt> oops supper... later
<FloatingGoat> lol
<len-dt> FloatingGoat, hello
<FloatingGoat> hey
<FloatingGoat> did you hear my new song len-dt
<len-dt> from a few days ago?
<len-dt> It sounds like you are enjoying yourself
<FloatingGoat> the one without the girl
<len-dt> Ja, I figgured.
<FloatingGoat> how did you hear that one?
<len-dt> Back scroll from you and Holstein were talking
<len-dt> This channel is logged
<FloatingGoat> cool
<FloatingGoat> what did you mean by "sounds like you are enjoying yourself"
<len-dt> People spend time on what they enjoy.
<FloatingGoat> yeah i spent the afternoon on that one
<len-dt> I would have to listen again to comment though, it has been a day or two
<FloatingGoat> http://ubuntuone.com/41ES1mtguCOgYZtVEyEodY
<FloatingGoat> len-dt: there go
<len-dt> got it.
<len-dt> That works. I would have chosen a different beat... or maybe a different snare sound
<FloatingGoat> thats what holstien said sorta
<len-dt> The drums sound "busy", but I think if the snare was another drum like a bongo or bodran 9not sure of the spelling.
<len-dt> What the celts use anyway.
<FloatingGoat> what does busy mean
<FloatingGoat> too fast for everything else?
<len-dt> Like there are too many beats to a bar. But I am thinking it is because of the drum sound
<len-dt> It isn't fast, it is in time.
<FloatingGoat> if there where too less beats for the bar
<FloatingGoat> is it called lazy or something
<len-dt> The name is just what ever they call it. It helps you to remember it for next time :)
<len-dt> The only beats that normally have names are latin beats
<len-dt> My drumming is pretty rusty, but that is where I started.... 40 years ago.
<FloatingGoat> my drumming is nonexistant
<FloatingGoat> lol percussion is where i think i have the most trouble in my songs
<len-dt> I haven't had a set since the early 80s now.
<FloatingGoat> its the same beat the whole way through and usually consists of only a kick and a snare
<len-dt> Ja, I think a rounder sound would be good. something with a bit more ring.
<len-dt> The snare is a very short, sharp staccato, sound.
<len-dt> Probably what they call a jazz snare.
<len-dt> The average drummer would call it a piccolo snare, I think. Its been a long time and things have changed a bit.
<FloatingGoat> dragon ball z fans?
<len-dt> The other possibility would be to use a brushed sound.
<FloatingGoat> insted of the snare?
<len-dt> Ya
<FloatingGoat> len-dt: want to hear one of my older ones before I started collabing with female bandmate girl
<len-dt> ok
<FloatingGoat> http://ubuntuone.com/09HdB6UmRLnpGzyl4rQ5re
<FloatingGoat> len-dt: im trying to find my other one
<len-dt> Vocals could be louder on that
<FloatingGoat> yeah idk that ones down the drain in that deparment as far as I know
<FloatingGoat> I dont know hwere the source file is so
<FloatingGoat> heres another one though http://ubuntuone.com/5onDvCtuOS4Gtf9nTi5CxS
<len-dt> What Soft ware did you use for that
<FloatingGoat> which one?
<len-dt> your early ones
<FloatingGoat> both?
<FloatingGoat> I use LMMS stock for the the last one i linked
<FloatingGoat> used*
<FloatingGoat> and I used LMMS with a proprietary VST enabled, on windows for the one up there
<len-dt> I would go lighter on the piano... The lower octave should not be chords it sounds a bit muddy
<FloatingGoat> good pount
<FloatingGoat> point
<len-dt> I have to put kids to bed for a bit...
<FloatingGoat> okay
<FloatingGoat> later alegator
<jeff86> hello
<jeff86> need some help please
<jeff86> hardware context : ATI RADEON 7000 VE, CMEDIA AUDIO AC97, LOGITECH COMMUNICATE STX, SIS748CHIPSET (Int. LAN), WIFI TPLINK300Mbps, 1024 MoDDR400, ATHLON XP2200+, HD80GoIDE. Distro : UBSTUDIO 12.0.4 LTS
<ailo> jeff86: What kind of problem are you having?
<ailo> I'll be back later, but just ask a question, and me or someone else will answer when they see it and have time
<jeff86> ailo: installation process is ok, but a few moments after loggedin, starting to work, doing synaptic, or Firefox, or any applications, PC is frozen, hard reboot necessary, so can't work... i think perhaps the graphic card, i saw perhaps a problem with the driver, so i will test but if you have other ideas... thanks in advance
<jeff86> running under french, but i don't think my problems come from that.... but perhaps an allergy :)
<jeff86> lol
<jeff86> nobody?
<jeff86> i was hoping... too bad, i'll try to find a solution. thank you.
<FloatingGoat> how do I use unity with ubuntu studio
<FloatingGoat> figured it out
<smartboyhw> FloatingGoat, Good:D
<FloatingGoat_> I caved and installed ubuntu-desktop
<FloatingGoat> idk unity seems to fit me better
<FloatingGoat> hey
<franck_> bonsoir
<franck_> hi
<FloatingGoat> whats up?
<franck_> first time using ubuntustudio, look great
<franck_> and first little issue that i don't know fixed
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-09
<franck_> it's about QjackCtl, it can't connect to server, snifff
<len-dt> franck_, it says so, but generally works anyway
<franck_> it start and stop
<FloatingGoat> I remixed my song http://ubuntuone.com/2LZV38HSeNZoREsOb9pwkN
<franck_> @len-dt : thanks for advice, but i have a red cross on the Qjackctl tray icon. and it doesn't seem to work
<Ghost117> hello
<franck_> hello
<Ghost117> is ubuntu studio good?
<franck_> @floatingGoat: second issue, need module python x-gzip to listen your remix
<Ghost117> ???
<len-dt> franck_, it sounds like you got jack going.
<len-dt> franck_, I think the problem with the song is that because there is no ext on the file name, firefox doesn't know what to do with it.
<franck_> ok, i'm just installing ubuntustudio (2hours),  so i had 127 update to do. during this i'll try the qjackctl it's open ok and run, after i open ardour and it was ok too....but after a reboot (update need it) qjackctl  doesn't want restart
<franck_> i saw a green square on icon , but now always the red cross
<len-dt> FloatingGoat, That is a better mix. The vocal is about the right level. I still don't personally like the beat being used... but that is an artistic consideration. I am not an electronic music guy to begin with.
<franck_> and for the  "http://ubuntuone.com/2LZV38HSeNZoREsOb9pwkN" what do you think i should do
<len-dt> I downloaded it as an mp3. then played it with audacious.
<franck_> do i need an ubuntuOne account ?
<len-dt> When the page came up and said it needed the xzip, I cancelled that then right click and select save page as.
<len-dt> I don't have such an account. but was still able to get it
<franck_> thank you, i try it
 * len-dt doesn't like all these accounts.
<franck_> right click --> listen with audacious.... perfect thanks
<len-dt> FloatingGoat, I also thought it ended a bit abruptly.
<franck_> it's a good job floatingoat. what do you think about 'up (littlebit)the sound of drum kit,particulary the kick  ps; maybe it's just here cause i don't use monitoring
<franck_> ciao guys
<FloatingGoat> hi
<tableflip> hello creative linux people :)
<rlovison> hi all. I originally upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 and then used apt-get to install ubuntu studio. My desktop is Ubuntu Studio though my login page is still ubuntu with a Ubuntu 12.04 LTS logo. How do I get my login screen to be a Ubuntu Studio login screen?
<rlovison> oops, that didn't work
<rlovison> btw, i followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<rlovison> anyone?
<rlovison> I'm willing and able to manually edit a config file, I just need a clue as to which one.
<holstein> rlovison: i would just deal with it if it were me
<holstein> rlovison: i dont think its that different
<holstein> rlovison: and how often do you actually login?
<rlovison> yes, it's nothing serious, i was just curious.
<holstein> rlovison: should be able to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<holstein> would i ? maybe.. i have recently had issues trying to switch to slim in ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> rlovison: can you? sure.. but i say, leave well enough alone
<rlovison> using lightdm and reconfigured that
<holstein> or purge ubuntu and just use the ubuntustudio stuff
<holstein> OR, just use ubuntu and whatever ubuntustudio stuff you want
<rlovison> OK, i guess this will just remain a mystery. Studio is a great environment for audio work. Thanks to all that were involved in the recent release.
<holstein> rlovison: its not a mystery
<holstein> you installed ubuntu, and dont have the ubuntustudio login system either installed or enabled
<holstein> rlovison: i personally suggest not worrying about it
<holstein> rlovison: you can always ask in #xubuntu since im pretty sure we are just using the same one with a different theme
<rlovison> then how do I enable it, the login system that is?
<holstein> rlovison: it should be part of the ubuntustudio-desktop package i assume you installed
<rlovison> yes i did
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64241/how-do-i-switch-to-xubuntu
<holstein> thats going to be very simlar
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-10
<tech1> is there a way to make certain apps take a different background color? i have dark panels on my gui and this app takes the gui panel color and prints dark text on it
<tech1> so it is very hard to read
<holstein> tech1: i would just choose a different theme
<holstein> the xubuntu ones are great. greybird or whatever
<tech1> its ok. i found out i can route the output to terminal :)
<area51employee> hello! i just got my laptop setup with ubuntu studio and so far it's pretty awesome!
<area51employee> what sort of cable/interface should i use for my guitar to use the effects and amp modeling software?
<timbo_> i'd be interested in thoughts on this too
<area51employee> hello timbo_~
<area51employee> oopss..that should have been this !
<holstein> area51employee: i might just get a simple USB thing... something like the Behringer UCA202-U-CONTROL
<holstein> something cheap that you can try and see if you want to mess with it
<holstein> you'll need lower latency that most users would
<holstein> i get really low latency with my firewire device, but that is overkill for you
<holstein> i get around 5 or 6 ms latency with several stereo usb devices
<area51employee> well, i'll take super low latency since i can't really stand any delay
<holstein> maybe a Behringer Guitar Link UCG102
<holstein> area51employee: you wont be able to tell around 8
<holstein> usually arond 12 is where i can kind of start to notice
<holstein> area51employee: i say, get a device, play around and see for yourself
<timbo_> i have a USB3 port - seen anything using that yet?
<holstein> if you want to get the wallet out... look at RM
<holstein> RME*
<area51employee> RME? what's that? and i've heard about USB3 but it's very limited right now..there's suppose to be a new kind of port created by intel and i can't think of what it is
<holstein> timbo_: it not really an issue of the usb not being fast enough
<timbo_> gotcha
<holstein> http://www.rme-audio.de/en_index.php
<area51employee> thanks for the link..i'll look at that soon
<holstein> area51employee: for exampley, if you would like to have a nice firewire deivce with really low latency, you could drop a couple grand
<holstein> i would just get a nice USB device with a few 1/4" or rca ins/outs
<area51employee> ok, that's cool
<timbo_> ditto, thanks for the info holstein
<holstein> i used one of these... http://www.amazon.com/M-AUDIO-Transit-Resolution-Mobile-Upgrade/dp/B0000CDHP5
<holstein> got it for under $100 a long time ago
<holstein> its tolerable as a live interface like that
<holstein> i used it with the effects loop on my bass amp
<holstein> timbo_: sure
<holstein> timbo_: it really comes down to driver support... and JACK support for the hardware
<holstein> what we are talking about is pretty small.. relatively
<holstein> just a pipe in and out
<holstein> i do 8 tracks at a time in at 24/96 with the presonus firepod i have
<timbo_> yeah my buddy runs fedora and recently got an audio interface ... which seems to be completely incompatible :D
<holstein> but, you dont need that for doing live effects
<holstein> well.. theres nothing about linux that is preventing companies from providing drivers for the hardware they build
<holstein> its all open and available
<timbo_> amen
<area51employee> i agree..come companies are just too scared to go with an open source OS
<area51employee> some*
<holstein> sometimes a kernel version change or alsa rev can add support
<holstein> OR, break it
<area51employee> gotta go guys!! thanks for the info holstein!
<holstein> area51employee: anytime!
<area51employee> one more thing before i go..how do you send a private message? i used IRC years ago when instant messaging wasn't around yet and i've forgotten how.
<holstein> area51employee: /q or /query nick
<holstein> i think it might depend on the client you are using a bit as well
<holstein> you can right-click on the nick in some cases... in irssi, /q is enough
<area51employee> ok
<area51employee> l8r!
<holstein> area51employee: you can test it on me if you need
<Tengu_> Hello, would anyone know how to bring the login prompt back on Ubuntu Studio. I originally set it up for automatic login, but that is no longer desired.
<ailo-w> Tengu_: Should be an application somewhere to manage user accounts
<ailo-w> Users and groups. Something like that
<ailo-w> That's where you can set automatic login on/off
<Tengu_> I've looked through Users and Groups. I've set it so it asks for password on login, but it doesn't seem to follow through with that setting.
<ailo-w> Tengu_: I'd ask on #xubuntu then. I at least am not very familiar with XFCE
<ailo-w> Tengu_: How were you able to change to not ask for password? During install?
<ailo-w> Tengu_: This may help in finding out the cause
<Tengu_> Yeah.
<ailo-w> Tengu_: Yeah, as in you made the seting during insall?
<Tengu_> Yup.
<ailo-w> Ok, great
<Tengu_> I believe lightdm is the login manager.
<ailo-w> Tengu_: You installed ubuntu desktop on top of Ubuntu Studio?
<Tengu_> No, I simply installed Ubuntu Studio.
<ailo-w> Ah, yeah. Well, I guess that could be the problem. Some changes around that
<ailo-w> Anyway, I'll look into it.
<Tengu_> From what I understand /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf is the file, if I comment out "autologin-user=madadmin" it might work. But the file is read only.
<ailo-w> Tengu_: Sounds plausible. If it works, let me know
<Tengu_> Well, only one way to test. Thanks for the help so far.
<Unit193> ailo-w: It's also at http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<Tengu_> Cool, that worked.
<ailo-w> Unit193: Thanks
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<fhspenom3> hello
<studio-user982> good day all!
<smartboyhw> studio-user982, hi
<smartboyhw> ...
<area51employee1> how do manage the power settings in ubuntu studio? i can't find the icon anywhere.
<area51employee1> i hate leaving out words..you* should have been in there.
<area51employee1> anybody here?
<rickbol> I've loaded a dark theme in US, but Google search and some other web pages use a light grey colored typeface on white background.
<rickbol> What's the recommended way to manage this issue?
<ailo> rickbol: That's a GTK theming issue, I believe. Don't think you'll find many experts on that topic here
<ailo> rickbol: Could be there are some artwork channels. Like #ubuntu-artwork, or some other channel that deals with gtk or theming
<rickbol> ok. thought audio\video ppl seeking a dark theme might already "know the ropes". thx.
<ailo> rickbol: Is it a custom theme, or one included with the instal?
<rickbol> it's Phasex-Dark. Either included by default, or from a pkg addon.
<rickbol> I can work around it using a Firefox setting, but it has to be don on a per-domain or per-webpage basis. I'm investigating whether or not...
<ailo> rickbol: Have you done a fresh install, or did you upgrade an existing installation?
<rickbol> I can make the font conditional based on background color.
<ailo> conditional sounds promising
<rickbol> not sure firefoxenable that possibility.
<ailo> rickbol: Can't seem to find that theme anywhere
<ailo> There's an audio app called phasex, but I can't seem to find the theme called phasex-dark
<ailo> I mean, on Google even
<rickbol> Settings->Settings Manager->Appearance, Style tab  ?
<ailo> rickbol: Yeah, I was not on XFCE a moment ago, so I naturally thought it would appear as a GTK theme.
<ailo> In Gnome3, that is
<ailo> So, it comes by default with Ubuntu Studio, and therefore also with Xubuntu
<rickbol> well for posterity, for Google, in the <home>/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>.default/chrome/userContent.css... "input#gbqfq.gbqfif { color: black !important; }" ...works.
<ailo> rickbol: You could ask on #xubuntu. I can't seem to find where that theme originates from. What package includes it, etc..
<ailo> Would be good for someone to fix that
<rickbol> I don't think conditional evaluationis supported in css
<reha> hello, i have a question
<reha> with virtual midi keyboard
<reha> the only buttons on it are the effect buttons, and i couldn't find the way to get any sound from it
<reha> what should i do after starting program
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-11
<Guest9119> Hi can anyone help me with a ubuntu 12.04 issue I have. Maybe someone has had a similar issue with studio, or could lead me to a room that could help me. I have an Acer aspire 5334 and I've just installed ubuntu 12.04, and my laptop screen is'nt working. I've tried a few scenarios I've seen on the forums and I haven't had any Luck.
<len-dt> Guest9119, I am not sure which acer that is, but as happens I do have a similar problem (maybe)
<len-dt> I have a netbook (aspire one) that I have been running 12.04 on almost 6 months just fine.
<len-dt> about a month ago I started it and no video... not even the bios screen!
<len-dt> The backlight changes as it should. I plugged an external monitor in and rebooted and then both monitors work... then I could unplug the external monitor and the internal would keep working till the next reboot.
<len-dt> still working on it. There is a problem mentioned to do with the bios "forgetting" about it's own video (not just linux BTW)
<len-dt> They sugest to reload the bios, but my machine is not quite the same model so I have to find the right bios.
<FloatingGoat> eyy
<cf1234> hello
<smartboyhw> hi cf1234
<cf1234> Anyone know a good system performance monitor for U Studio?
<smartboyhw> cf1234, system performance hmm, what type?
<FloatingGoat> smartboyhw: want to hear this song of mine
<cf1234> just a general monitor like perfmon for windows?
<smartboyhw> FloatingGoat, maybe lets help cf1234 and I don't have time for music I got to study for my test tmr
<FloatingGoat> good point
<FloatingGoat> idk what he means by system monitor
<smartboyhw> cf1234, maybe Conky is good:D
<FloatingGoat> wait
<FloatingGoat> theres a system monitor in U studio by default, no?
<smartboyhw> FloatingGoat, yes but conky is a good one:
<smartboyhw> :D
<FloatingGoat> cf1234: alt+f2 and try running the command "gnome-system-monitor"
<cf1234> I only started with this OS today and I don't think theres a performance monitor?
<FloatingGoat> yeah there is cf1234 try what i just said
<FloatingGoat> you can find it in the menus or launch it that way
<FloatingGoat> looking at my system monitor it says i only have 1.9 GB of memory
<FloatingGoat> I wonder if one of my sticks got fried or something
<FloatingGoat> I did drop this comp from like 4 feet
<cf1234> Ah I see I typed it in my terminal and it asks me to install it, thanks lads
<FloatingGoat> cf1234: yeah no problem, i didnt know for sure if it came default because i also installed ubuntu desktop on top of it.
<FloatingGoat> it being ubuntu studio
<cf1234> I am pretty new to linux I really like this distribution though
<mraky> which gtk is better, ATI or nvidiia?
<holstein> mraky: you mean, typically which graphics hardware is better suppored in linux? ati or nvidia?
<holstein> in my experience, the ATI ones usually "just work" with the open driver a little better
<holstein> i find the nvidia proprietary drivers to be "better" in my opinion
<holstein> mraky: it really just depends on the specific device
<holstein> mraky: i say, google search "ubuntu"+the specific hardware
<holstein> mraky: search ubuntu.. not ubuntustudio or lubuntu or xubuntu.. the kernel is the kernel
<mraky> holstein,  yes, somewhere I read, thad Linus say: f**k you nvidia...
<holstein> mraky: with steam coming to linux, thing are likey going to improve quickly
<holstein> of course, all hardware willl "work" with the vesa driver... its really only an isssue when you want 3d and/or gaming
<holstein> the integrated intel stuff that is typically well supported out of the box is usually just fine for all my needs
<holstein> i run ubuntustudio 10.04 with an nvidia card for dual head
<mraky> holstein,  I ask cause integrated from intell have problems with gnome3...
<holstein> mraky: shouldnt
<holstein> mraky: i would troubleshoot the error there a bit
<holstein> mraky: i would try broadening your searches to "ubuntu" or "xubuntu"
<holstein> i would try finding the mailing list for the ubuntu gnome remix project
<holstein> maybe explore the mint gnome help resources
<holstein> ailo uses gnome, but is not here right now
<holstein> if that intel card works or has worked for you performance wise, i wouldnt just throw hardware at the problem right off
<holstein> its its a problematic chipset then moving on to a graphics card might be the path of least resistance
<holstein> anyways... you can start with a pastebin of lspci
<holstein> !paste | mraky
<ubottu> mraky: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mraky> holstein,  some integrated graphics work better,  some no, then they work in fail/classic mode..
<holstein> mraky: my integrated graphics are well supported.. though i have seen a few that were more complex
<holstein> there are a few intel ones that are challening
<mraky> holstein,  thx..
<holstein> mraky: you can look at lspci, and search, or share here, or #xubuntu or #ubuntu
<holstein> i will be out for a while and this channel can be slow
<holstein> im not kicking you out.. im just offereing you a quicker  and more appropriate support avenue
<mraky> ok.
<holstein> anyways.. good luck, and feel free and share the output of lspci and someone can help you either get proper 3d support for your intel device, or help you decide that its not going to be able to be supported..
<holstein> i'll pop in and check on the info as time allows...
<casper_> i'm thinking about installing ubuntu studio
<casper_> currently using FL and sony creator
<casper_> on a windows 64
<casper_> will this run on a 64bit system okay?
<casper_> and what do you think the learning curve will be on the delivered software based on what i'm using now
<len-dt> casper_, Those are all good questions.
<len-dt> studio has been tested on 64 bit systems without problems.
<len-dt> I have not used any windows software so it is hard for me to know what the differences are
<len-dt> If FL is what I think it is, the closest thing is LMMS.
<len-dt> It doesn't come with studio but installs easy using software center
<casper_> okay, cool
<casper_> apt-get is available in this distro?
<len-dt> Yes.
<casper_> is there anything like 'pro tools'?
<len-dt> Ubuntustudio is ubuntu with some extra apps and a bit different DE than ubuntu (more like xubuntu)
<casper_> gotcha
<len-dt> I don't really know pro tools well enough to compare.
<casper_> k...
<len-dt> The best DAW for audio recording is Ardour
<casper_> i like the idea of this distro though
<casper_> especially with it linked to an irc channel
<len-dt> We ship qtractor for midi tracking though it is possible to record audio tracks on that too.
<len-dt> The #opensourcemusicians irc channel is good as well.
<casper_> thanks
<casper_> i appreciate it
<len-dt> Sorry I can't be more help, but I gave up on windows at 3.1 or so and have never looked back.
<casper_> i'm using a tascam us-122  korg k61, korg nanokontrol
<len-dt> I would try it with the LIVE ISO to make sure that interface works.
<casper_> that's okay, i'm actually asking for a friend, he's stuck on windows, i've been using linux since about halfway thru XP, now with vista/7 i'm linux all the way
<casper_> k
<casper_> do the devices generally work?
<len-dt> I've found that making a bootable USB stick is the best way to run.
<casper_> i try to get everyone on linux, i did convert one friend
<holstein> i used to
<casper_> yeah, can it be persistent?
<holstein> now i only do it on special request
<len-dt> I used to try and do that
<holstein> if i want a persistent USB stick, i just install to the USB stick
<len-dt> But found I become the goto person for every little problem
<casper_> that's me on windows
<holstein> i just found they want the applications they used to use
<holstein> and that fine
<len-dt> which devices are you talking about? Most desktop stuff works. The sound interfaces are mostly supported if they are pci. Firewire or USB some are and some not it depends how close the interface is to the usb spec.
<casper_> holstein, is it persistent by default, i've found that to be the hard part of booting to a mem stick
<len-dt> The USB installer allows you to pick when you print the USB stick
<casper_> my buddy has this midi controller and a keyboard that he connects... all that stuff works?
<len-dt> It defaults to persistent with 1G space for that.
<casper_> i haven't made a bootable mem stick in a while, probably has gotten better
<casper_> cool
<holstein> casper_: i just do a normal install to the usb stick.. normal installs are persistent
<holstein> i never need that though.. so i just use a live USB made with unetbootin
<casper_> okay
<holstein> casper_: "better" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> casper_: the USB sticks boot the isos
<holstein> the isos have "progressed"
<holstein> i like some of the progress and not some of the other
<holstein> will you like it? i have no idea
<holstein> will it do what you want? ineveitably, since its all open, it either will, or you can make it do what you want
<casper_> he's asking about VST (expansions)
<casper_> yeah, that's what i like about it
<holstein> casper_: linuxVST?
<casper_> he said it's like adding more synthesizers
<casper_> the vst's that is
<holstein> sure.. linux VST's?
<casper_> i guess
<casper_> sound or effect generator
<casper_> he's got a collection of them now, and he's worried about losing them if he converts to a linux system
<casper_> sorry, i'm not well versed in this and i'm trying to interpret what he's telling me
<holstein> casper_: ask him
<casper_> he's trying to get into all media audio/video/print but he has no money
<holstein> casper_: i do not use software that is made for windows in linux personally
<holstein> casper_: so i have no experience
<casper_> k
<holstein> the KXstudio project works a lot with windows VST's
<holstein> casper_: can that guy use the fancy VTS's hes purchased (or stolen)... depends
<holstein> he would have to try the in wine... i think mostly folks try and use native software
<casper_> gotcha
<casper_> thanks for your help
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-12
<FloatingGoat> hey
<FloatingGoat> on guitar what chord would be
<FloatingGoat> barred at fifth
<FloatingGoat> and
<FloatingGoat> a string held down on the 7th fret and D string held down on 7th fret
<FloatingGoat> fuhk
<FloatingGoat> jack keeps like freezing
<FloatingGoat> audibly
<holstein> you mean, A?
<holstein> A is the note that is at the 5th fret on the E string
<holstein> doesnt really matter what you call it anyway
<holstein> typically, when i using JACK, im not doing anything else
<holstein> cpu scaling disabled... no networking... just JACK and my interface
<FloatingGoat> jack doesnt like other things?
<FloatingGoat> holstein: whats up
<FloatingGoat> can i use FST from the command line
<FloatingGoat> im aboutt to semi manually ppartition my hard drive. mountpoint is set to / mojnt options are default, there is no label, 5% reserved blocks, typical usage is standard, bootable flag is off. am i good to go?
<FloatingGoat> im installing kxstudio right now
<smartboyhw> FloatingGoat, :D I am sure falktx (who is not in the channel right now) will be happy
<FloatingGoat> it doesnt always go my way when i ask it too.
<FloatingGoat> he the leader or something?
<smartboyhw> FloatingGoat, dude he is the main dev and the leader:D
<FloatingGoat> here are some ideas. 64 bit live dvd installer available for torrent. that is all.
<FloatingGoat> this net installer is insanity
<FloatingGoat> i think it stalled again
<smartboyhw> FloatingGoat, you mean for kxstudio?
<FloatingGoat> yeah. targeted or generic?
<smartboyhw> FloatingGoat, go to #kxstudio will be better:D
<FloatingGoat> they ingnore my cries for help
<FloatingGoat> i think ive got it maybe
<FloatingGoat> souixant dix nuif
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i just dont risk something taking focus from my stuio
<holstein> FloatingGoat: my studio machine is just that.. i rarely do anything else on it..
<holstein> if you are having JACK crashes or stability issues, you might want to consider what else might be going on in the background that could be causing issues
<FloatingGoat> what i was using.was taking focus.
<FloatingGoat> oh
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i dont know
<holstein> FloatingGoat: the network in general? cpu scaling is a big one
<FloatingGoat> does anyone know the name of the gui network manager?
<arges> FloatingGoat, nm-applet
<FloatingGoat> didnt work
<FloatingGoat> its called network-manager i guess
<FloatingGoat> this is a pain
<FloatingGoat> decided that I would just install ubuntu
<FloatingGoat> and put kxstudio on it later
<FloatingGoat> now is later
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-13
<conspiritech> so what is the general workflow with ustudio sound things?  im sort of bewildered by my options.  (i am not really a musician yet, but i have had 1.5 music tech courses.  and cannot (yet) play any live instrument)
<ubuntu-studio> hi all, I', having a problem getting a MidiSport2x2 working, I've installed the midisport-firmware packafe but I can figure out how to get fxload to load the firmware
<len-dt> conspiritech, it depends on what you wish to do.
<len-dt> ubuntu-studio, I honestly don't know. Why does it need firmware? How is it different from a midi port? (what does it do?
<conspiritech> everything!
<conspiritech> but right now all i have is a linux tower and an apple garage band
<ubuntu-studio> len-dt: it's a USB midi controller
<len-dt> conspiritech, :)  you have to start somewhere. if you are not recording live sounds, then it sounds like you are interested in mostly MIDI and synth kinds of things.
<len-dt> ubuntu-studio, most midi controllers that I have tried just work.
<len-dt> ubuntu-studio, they are generally just a uart
<conspiritech> ambient sounds or things i can make, i guess
<conspiritech> minute
<len-dt> conspiritech, do you have any equipment outside of the computer itself? (mics etc.)
<len-dt> conspiritech, so are you planning to use these to record? or would you like to use internal synths? Something like LMMS will give you a good start with synths even without an external keyboard.
<len-dt> What kind of soundcard do you have?
<ubuntu-studio> len-dt: nvm, figured it out
<len-dt> ubuntu-studio, great!
<len-dt> There are two or three "recording" workflows
<conspiritech> http://soundcloud.com/conspiritech/thewhisperradio
<len-dt> Personally, I record live sound with a mic. I am not a good keyboard player and I don't happend to like patern based or loop based music
<len-dt> So I use Ardour with jackdbus and that just works for me.
<conspiritech> this was all non instrumental.  unless wind chimes count
<len-dt> conspiritech, do you mix tracks? or try to record it all live?
<len-dt> Do you start with a bunch of wav/mp3 files and overlay them?
<conspiritech> microphone and apple garage band for that one
<conspiritech> nothing live
<len-dt> Well it sounds like all the sounds started "live", I don't think there are any "synthesized" sounds in there
<conspiritech> not in that one no
<len-dt> But it sounds like you have taken a number of sounds and put them together.
<conspiritech> background noise, EM buzz, 3 radios at once, wind
<conspiritech> random sentence generators were used
<len-dt> qtractor would work easier than ardour (I think) or LMMS. Sounds can be placed repeated etc.
 * len-dt has to put kids to bed back later.
<conspiritech> see ya
<spinymouse> It's just a 12.10 RC test
<spinymouse> bye :).
#ubuntustudio 2012-10-14
<conspiritech> such an immense emptiness here
<GridCube> that means that ubuntustudio is so stable that people dont have problems at all
<smartboyhw> GridCube, er hm...12.10 caused quite a lot of bugs so...
<squeezed> what syntax do I use to access <some-man-file><(some-number)> ... driving me crazy
<Unit193> man 7 regex
<conspiritech> no man for cd.  weird
<conspiritech> (on bodhi not UStudio)
<ailo> conspiritech: Not every program has man entries, and not every program will give you help if using the --help or -h argument
<ailo> cd --help works
<ailo> Sorry, anything that doesn't work will give you cd help section
<Unit193> bash: cd: --: invalid option, but gives you help on error.  Why not ask #bodhilinux if you are using that?
<ailo> Funny though, there's no explanation for the arguments. Perhaps cd is a part of a collection?
<conspiritech> it isnt a problem, just an observation
<conspiritech> might be space for a book on 'sound production with ubuntu studio' in the market.  not seeing anything on amazon
<squeezed> Unit193, WOW! I read man man, googled, etc, etc... how f!@#$% non-intuitive! And not one example. Thx.
<Unit193> squeezed: Yeah, no examples, zsh with a custom config auto-completes with the number. :P
<conspiritech> seems to be a common problem in linux land.  people forget to write manuals for the things they learned so long ago they dont remember learning
<conspiritech> * going to do a bash for gui users guide soon
<squeezed> I love (have lived) the command line, but sometime... I HATE IT!
<squeezed> ...the hostility of inanimate objects...
<conspiritech> i use it... you know.. but try figuring out tab completion w/o knowing its called tab completion.  not so easy.  nor are the little things like . and ..
<conspiritech> http://wordsmith.org/words/resistentialism.html
<conspiritech> had never heard of it before.  good to know
<conspiritech> you broke my hose-sprayer, squeezed.  that phrase is malign
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-07
<tinman> when i click on the Help icon in app launcher, i get a 404 page
<tinman> 12.04.3
<holstein> tinman: what can we help you with?
<tinman> make the 404 page go away
<tinman> or make the help icon do something more helpful
<holstein> tinman: it does, friend..
<holstein> tinman: what is the address?
<tinman> /usr/share/ubuntustudio-docs/
<tinman> non existent
<holstein> tinman: thats a local file
<tinman> and that folder is not there
<tinman> fresh install
<holstein> tinman: i wouldnt lose sleep over it.. things change, and get blown out when you upgrade packages.. and we have had lots of changes migrating
<tinman> i just added vlc, k3b and kdenlive
<tinman> so i should make my own help page for this machine?
<holstein> you can change whatever you are clicking on to point at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<holstein> you can add a help file to that location
<holstein> tinman: you can just come here, as you did, and ask if you need help
<tinman> but the icon is not for me
<tinman> so ill point it there
<holstein> tinman: OK.. then do the above for whomever
<holstein> tinman: i hear what you are saying, and i understand something you are clicking on is not working.. but, all i can do is suggest workarounds and fixes
<holstein> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> you can file a bug.. if you need help, i glad to help you.. and im sorry you have found a missing help doc..
<tinman> is that folder something that can be installed from repo?
<holstein> tinman: its something that should
<holstein> just work
<holstein> tinman: i'll have to fire up my 12.04 and see.. what button are you hitting where?
<holstein> tinman: what would be great is if you confirmed it, and filed a bug, with specifics. then, we can reference it and get the issue addressed
<tinman> just above Log Out in the launcher menu is the Help icon. it's broken
<holstein> tinman: so, in the main menu, you click on what? the image of the user? and click "help"?
<tinman> app launcher (the one in the upper left with the Studio logo) -> i click on Help which has a question mark icon. it open firefox which returns a 404
<holstein> tinman: have you filled a bug?
<tinman> i go to that location in nautilus and the folder isn't there
<tinman> not yet
<tinman> igonna confirm it on another machine
<tinman> confirmed
<tinman> what do i file the bug against?
<holstein> tinman: go ahead and file it.. i would just do a workaround for the intended user though
<tinman> ubuntu studio main?
<holstein> tinman: sure
<holstein> something studio specific
<tinman> filed
<holstein> tinman: link it here, and i'll talk it around the dev channel.. but you should not expect a fix
<tinman> im using the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio link for now.   bug filed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/1236111
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1236111 in Ubuntu Studio "Help icon in 12.04.3 launcher menu opens 404 page" [Undecided,New]
<caodepalha> hi everyone! Is there a way to save all the settings of a session? For example, if I have a session with  a midi synth, guitarix, sooper looper all conected to ardour do I have to open and connect everything everytime? or can all the programs and connections be saved?
<carlostorres1975> Hello, I been using ustudio since some time just waiting to really learn to use it, so here I m lastly... Mi primary interest is to record my songs form (sorry) Guitar Pro with RSE (samplers) into a good mixed sound with my voice... so please send me whatever i have to...
<carlostorres1975> : )
<smartboyhw> carlostorres1975, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio first?
<carlostorres1975> ok im on it!
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw, I worked up a new wallpaper http://ubuntuone.com/14PqUXQMhIP9yqRXxyv9AP
<cfhowlett> from the archives of proposed but unused US wallpapers
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, good job!
<escalpelo> Ubuntu studio running on surface pro 2?
<Sakrecoer> escalpelo: any other ubuntu running on surface pro 2?
<Sakrecoer> if yes, it might work...
 * Sakrecoer is looking in his pocket for some more cents...
<Sakrecoer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/265644/dual-boot-surface-pro-with-ubuntu
<escalpelo> what a nice theme for the boot loader
<Sakrecoer> agreed! aparently, you can even put your  own favorit picture in the universe :) https://github.com/webbrandon/Surface-Boot-Themes/
<Sakrecoer> but personaly, i never see the bootloader  splash. i use one system :) and its done booting before my screen is lit. :D
<Sakrecoer> ubuntustudio of course :)
<Sakrecoer> escalpelo: if you can install ubuntu, you can use a package manager to add everything that comes with ubuntustudio.
<escalpelo> I've tryed ubuntu studio
<escalpelo> on a normal PC
<escalpelo> and also installed Ubuntu and turned into ubuntu studio, I was wondering about Studio on Surface because of the Microsoft efforts to make it compete with iPad in music area
<Sakrecoer> to me, anything that can install another os than dictated by the constructor is the most comptetitve device. except in some rare synthesizer cases :D
 * Sakrecoer should be sleeping actualy :)
<Sakrecoer> goodnight escalpelo and best of luck!!!!! :)
<escalpelo> good night Sakrecoer
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-08
<MaynardWaters> I have an asus eeepc very low power net book
<MaynardWaters> I can log in and either get hydrogen playing or sometimes recordings through my tascam us-122
<MaynardWaters> if I don't start hydrogen I can use flashplayer in a web brouser
<MaynardWaters> I'd like to push it further and get mixxx going...
<MaynardWaters> i think the graphics are the limiting factor
<Sakrecoer> MaynardWaters: you don't need flashplayer for mixxx
<Sakrecoer> you can use jack for both hydrogene and mix
<MaynardWaters> any suggestions on other ways to use this tiny machine for interesting music ?
<MaynardWaters> have you ever used rosegarden
<Sakrecoer> no i havn't would you recomend it?
<MaynardWaters> yea, if you are just trying to sequence
<MaynardWaters> it works with midi tracks
<MaynardWaters> so I've tried finding free midi covers online
<MaynardWaters> but I haven't quite got the sound fonts figured out yet
<Sakrecoer> well... you can assign midi data to pretty much any sound generator :)
<Sakrecoer> i have done that too a couple of times :)
<Sakrecoer> but i am not so much into covers...
<Sakrecoer> actualy only one time recorded... a david bowie cover :D 'let's dance' ... not so free maybe oops
<Sakrecoer> i used synth for everything, removed alot of sysex data but let the notes... anyways, you wont get original solo feel with midi... hard part is drum... and in that sens hydrogene is a goldmine.
<MaynardWaters> why oops?
<Sakrecoer> sorry... i mean, i cite a song i've made, which is not having the freedom it should.
<MaynardWaters> sometimes hygrogen loses the pitchshift function at the bottom on me :(
<MaynardWaters> did you post it somewhere or play it live for people?
<Sakrecoer> i think i have it online...
<MaynardWaters> give him props in the posting?
<Sakrecoer> yeah... but undercover, for Mr Bowie, not for google <3
<Sakrecoer> http://sakrecoer.com/reset/log/xmas-bowie/
<caodepalha> hi everyone! is it advisable to change the settings in the cli to allow real time privilieges to jack? anyone knows about this? thanks
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, with realtime kernel in 12.04,  I don't think it's necessary.  If no response here, ask #opensourcemusicians
<caodepalha> ok thanks alot
<holstein> caodepalha: you can look in the messages window and see if you are getting realtime privs
<caodepalha> where can i do that?
<holstein> you shouldnt have to change any settings
<holstein> caodepalha: the messages window
<caodepalha> so you say that in ubuntustudio that is not necessary?
<holstein> caodepalha: correct.. out of the box, ubuntustudio should be setup as it needs to be
<holstein> caodepalha: we dont ship a realtime kernel.. its a lowlatency kernel
<holstein> you may or may not need/want to tweak further
<cfhowlett> holstein, d'oh!  that's what I meant to say.
<holstein> cfhowlett: i figured you meant "low latency".. its a type of realtime kernel, i suppose :)
<caodepalha> ok! its not as if I'm experiencing problem of any sort. I was just having a look at the ardour manual where it suggest to do so
<holstein> caodepalha: if it ain broke
<holstein> aint*
<cfhowlett> :0
<caodepalha> if it aint broke dont fix it
<cfhowlett> New Cool Blue UbuntuStudio wallpaper I worked up > http://ubuntuone.com/14PqUXQMhIP9yqRXxyv9AP
<holstein> cfhowlett: nice
<`Fibz`> needs more of an ethereal feel. like some evanescence or aurora
<holstein> cfhowlett: you mind if its downloaded?
<caodepalha> i agree! it's nice though
<caodepalha> here's one of my first recording using ardour; https://soundcloud.com/caodepalha/fairground-voodoo-mix-cheap
<cfhowlett> holstein, of course!  I got it from the archives ... twas a .blender.  I'll load it up to the spreadubuntu later.
<holstein> `Fibz`: you can grab it and add whatever you feel it needs...
<`Fibz`> :)
<caodepalha> I have another question. I dunno how but my ardour is half in portuguese half in english. how can i make it full on english?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, you must have set you system settings to Portuguese.  Change it to English.
<caodepalha> you mean on the log in?
<caodepalha> I mean when i log in to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, no.  I'm on xubuntu, so my set-up is a little different.  should be ubuntu > settings > language support
<caodepalha> I'm in ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, 12.04?
<caodepalha> yes
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, so settings > language support > english
<caodepalha> ok let me check! do I have to restart the shell or something?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, reboot and verify
<caodepalha> back in a second. rebooting
<caodepalha> Great! everything is in english now! thanks alot!
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, have fun, be safe
<caodepalha> :)
<caodepalha> shouldn't ardour 3have option next to window on the menu?
<caodepalha> mine doesn't
<caodepalha> I have: session, transport, edit, region, track, view, JACK, window and help
<caodepalha> no option
<caodepalha> by this i mean how do i add midi controllers
<caodepalha> ?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, patchage
<caodepalha> ok its different than with ardour 2 then
<caodepalha> laditray does it too?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, I don't know as I never used them, I just remember seeing that patchage handles midi
<caodepalha> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> I forgot whether or not Studio comes with an office suite or not. A friend of mine is going to install it and was wondering.
<teknico> if it does not, it'll be easy enough installing one, with a net connection
<cub> SonikkuAmerica, no there's no office suite included in the main installation. But as teknico wrote it's easy to install manually afterwards. Libre Office is popular (and what I use both at home and work)
<SonikkuAmerica> cub: Of course. That's what he wanted to have anyway. :-)
<MaynardWaters> Sakrecoer: I just listened to your track. Sounds rad. What all did you use to put it together?
<Sakrecoer> hi MaynardWaters! tahnks!
<MaynardWaters> do we have a bot which can forward messages to people when they return to this channel?
<MaynardWaters> cfhowlett, I liked your wallpaper
<MaynardWaters> cfhowlett one suggestion:take the center of the white fade and move it to the top of the blue or to the left
<Sakrecoer> well i edited the midi file in muse if i remember correct, and then i put it in my mpc500 and assigned the tracks to various sound generated by my waldorf blofeld. The drums is what i am having a hard time remeber...
<MaynardWaters> center perhaps
<Sakrecoer> i don't think it was my machindrum... actualy maybe i did it with cubase... 2009 is the year i switched from babylon OS to ubuntustudio....
<Sakrecoer> so it could well be... anyways the process is the same exactly with muse: you reassign the midi tracks to your own soundgenerators :)
<MaynardWaters> Sakrecoer: mpc500 have a keyboard?
<MaynardWaters> what is waldorf blofeld?
<Sakrecoer> it's a hardware digital synthesizer... it's very handy for this stuff because it can playback 16 synth on different midichannels simultaneously
<MaynardWaters> rad i imagine it to look and act similar to my mini moog
<Sakrecoer> no, mpc500 have pads... but if you load a midi file in it, then the notes are problaby already entered :)
<Sakrecoer> well sounds.... almost... :) it's digital and can be polyphonic
<Sakrecoer> looks nont att all the same :)
<Sakrecoer> its a small white and quite ugly little desktop thing :)
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-09
<guerrero> Hello friends!
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-10
<sirriffsalot> Hey, I've locked a C* reverb version because the latest one (lucid) really sucked.. Anyway, when I do an update, it goes on updating it even though it's locked! This applies to both sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and the prompt-upgrade every now and then
<holstein> sirriffsalot: lucid?
<holstein> !info lucid
<ubottu> Package lucid does not exist in raring
<holstein> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<holstein> sirriffsalot: what "sucked"?
<holstein> sirriffsalot: what are you asking?
<sirriffsalot> holstein: nvm lucid, hehe
<caodepalha> Hi everyone! I have a question here. My ubuntu studio stopped performing the keyboard shortcuts to play, pause, choose the next song etc with clementine or any other music player. how can i get it to work again? thanks
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, all the players have different keyboarding ...
<caodepalha> it used to work with all of them
<caodepalha> the fn key plus play or spot etc
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, so you mean the MEDIA keys ... not shortcuts
<caodepalha> yes
<caodepalha> i didn't know the correct word sorry
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, those are usually machine specific and are set up at installation
<caodepalha> i guess i must have changed something
<caodepalha> they used to work...
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, here's a test: make a new user or go into the guest account and see what the keys do.  if they still don't fly, you changed something.  if they DO fly, the changes are only in your account, not global
<caodepalha> ok
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, rather than go searching through all the .hidden files, I would suggest you consider deleting the .hidden files and folders in your /home.  Of course, this will set ALL your configurations back to Zero Day ...
<cfhowlett> ... also known as the "nuclear option"
<caodepalha> what do you mean by all configurations?
<cfhowlett> anything you've set up since installation: special keys, email accounts ...
<caodepalha> i dunno if i want to do that
<caodepalha> maybe i'll leave it as it is then
<cfhowlett> reboot and test the keys as well.
<caodepal1> i'll try that
<caodepal1> thanks
<reaby1> question about fast track ultra 8r, how do i control the pulse audio latencies
<reaby1> also my the device looks to be reseting any now and then, also i have only mono out
<reaby1> ok got it working, but the alsamixer settings by default are way wrong for the card
<reaby1> that was the main reason for distored mono sound
<zequence> reaby1: Check out #opensourcemusicians. There may be someone there who has that same device
<reaby1> zequence: thanks
<zequence> If you want to change default alsa settings for a card, you may need to take that up with the upstream alsa developers
<reaby1> that would be awesome
<reaby1> how can i contact them
<reaby1> #alsa here at freenode ?
<zequence> This is their home page http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<reaby1> thanks
<zequence> #alsa is their channel, yes. They also have mail lists
<zequence> reaby1: There is a chance the person who wrote the drivers for that card is on #opensourcemusicians
<zequence> or #lad
<zequence> (linux audio developers)
<zequence> The drivers for that card are not your normal generic drivers.
<reaby1> ok
<reaby1> i try to contact somebody so the right settings would be right on from the start for everybody
<reaby1> thanks.
<studio-user942> hi guys!
<holstein> o/
<studio-user942> i have a problem with the installation of ubuntu studio 13.04... can u help me?
<holstein> you'll need to ask, then we'll see if a volunteer can help
<holstein> studio-user942: ^
<studio-user942> my problem is that the installation seems to go well til the end... but when i reboot the system it seems that ubuntu doesn't load nothing...
<holstein> studio-user942: well, ubuntu doesnt load anything
<studio-user942> and i can see only a black screen
<holstein> studio-user942: you install it, and the boot loader loads the OS
<holstein> studio-user942: what are you using? the ubuntustudio 32bit 13.04 iso? from CD?
<studio-user942> 64 bit from usb key
<studio-user942> i made the usb key bootable with lili
<holstein> studio-user942: i would look at the hardware with a live CD, and see that it looks as im expecting.. i might try doing a grub repair
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<zequence> studio-user942: Make sure GRUB is installed onto the right hard drive
<zequence> You make the selection during partitioning
<holstein> make sure you are asking the machine to boot the hard drive with the bootloader installed
<zequence> studio-user942: Did you partition manually?
<studio-user942> yes... can it be a problem with the uefi bios?
<zequence> Ah yeah
<holstein> studio-user942: sure..
<holstein> !uefi | studio-user942
<ubottu> studio-user942: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<studio-user942> well ahah
<zequence> studio-user942: You need to disable secure boot
<zequence> linux-lowlatency is not signed for that stuff yet
<zequence> other Ubuntu flavors come with linux-generic, which is signed and will work
<studio-user942> oh well... so... what should i do? i really want to install ubuntu studio
<holstein> or, you could use another flavour, or the generic kernel
<zequence> In your BIOS settings, disable secure boot features
<holstein> studio-user942: you should disable secure boot, or use a kernel that supports your environment
<studio-user942> ok... how can i disable the secure boot?
<holstein> studio-user942: in the bios, as mentioned above
<zequence> In your BIOS settings
<zequence> Or, rather BIOS/UEFI settings
<holstein> studio-user942: that will and can be different per manufacturer.. you'll need to ask the support for the manufacturer, or manual
<studio-user942> ok perfect, i'm going to try it... thanks a lot! =D
<Luk247813> Hello! Please help me solve a problem with Xfce on Ubuntu Studio 13.04 First of all I would like to say that I don't like that this Xfce is unstable (unresponsive windows, unresponsive commands) not as Unity and I would like to install and use only Unity with ubuntu studio 13.04
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-11
<caodepalha> Hi everyone. I've just downloaded the calf plugin pack. can anyone please help me installing it?
<holstein> caodepalha: did you apt-get them?
<holstein> caodepalha: sudo apt-get install calf-plugins
<holstein> !info calf-plugins
<ubottu> calf-plugins (source: calf): pack of audio plugins - effects and instruments. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.19-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 15589 kB, installed size 27350 kB
<caodepalha> i got them from sourceforge
<holstein> caodepalha: then, sourceforge or the content creator will tell you how to install them
<holstein> caodepalha: otherwise, use the package in the repos.. sudo apt-get install calf-plugins
<holstein> caodepalha: if you find you need a different/newer version, we can talk about what that might look like..
<caodepalha> I still didn't figure out how to install tar.gz archives
<holstein> caodepalha: install them from the repos.. *not* from the tar.gz
<holstein> caodepalha: open a terminal.. type... "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install calf-plugins"
<holstein> caodepalha: or, use the package manager of your choice to search for and install calf-plugins
<caodepalha> i got this:
<caodepalha>      This APT has Super Cow Powers.
<caodepalha> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<caodepalha> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<caodepalha> caodepalha@caodepalha:~/Desktop/calf-0.0.19$
<holstein> caodepalha: close *everything*
<holstein> caodepalha: open *just* a terminal and run..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install calf-plugins
<caodepalha> it say calf-plugins is already the newest version
<caodepalha> says*
<holstein> caodepalha: then, they are installed
<holstein> caodepalha: you open something that supports the plugins, and they will be there
<holstein> caodepalha: they dont do much on their own..
<caodepalha> I know. the thing is i see the plugins working on ardour and i've been through ardour and cant find them anywhere.  sorry i said the name wrong. its the calf studio gear
<holstein> caodepalha: then, the are insatlled, and working.. if you see them in ardour
<holstein> caodepalha: if you are using something else, then maybe that something else doesnt support the plugins
<holstein> caodepalha: you have them installed. the question to ask is "how do i make the unmentioned application support the installed calf plugins"
<caodepalha> I meant I cant
<holstein> one answer for us is always, assuming jack support, you route thorugh jack
<holstein> caodepalha: if you cant, you cant
<holstein> caodepalha: then, theres nothing to talk about
<holstein> caodepalha: if both things support JACK, which we know we can find a host for the plugins in jack, then you can use JACK
<caodepalha> ok. but i guess they are not in the system. the pack doesnt come by default with ubuntu. dont i need to install it or compile?
<caodepalha> i managed to do it with bristol. i just cant with calf studio gear somehow
<holstein> caodepalha: if you see them in ardour, the *are* in the system
<holstein> caodepalha: if the "system" says to you "they are already installed", then they are already installed
<holstein> caodepalha: do you see them in ardour?
<caodepalha> in ardour i dont see a calf plugin pack. instead i have alot of calf plugins but they layout is nothing like the layout of the calf studio gear plugins
<holstein> caodepalha: those *are* the plugins
<caodepalha> their layout*
<caodepalha> they look nothing like the plugins..
<holstein> caodepalha: they may not be the plugins you are trying to use
<caodepalha> ok let me check
<caodepalha> ok
<caodepalha> i feel a "bit" dumb now
<holstein> caodepalha: http://sourceforge.net/projects/calf/files/ is likely what you are talking about
<caodepalha> thank you
<caodepalha> just found them
<holstein> you shouldnt feel "dumb".. its not easy
<caodepalha> I really though they we're not in the system and been trying to install them
<caodepalha> they where already there
<holstein> caodepalha: they should be.. but maybe you are looking for something not provided
<caodepalha> thank you man
<holstein> no worries :)
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-12
<IntuitiveLeap> hello studio people.
<Unit193> Hello Georgia person.
<IntuitiveLeap> is there anyone on that uses a creative labs sound blaster x-fi extreme 7.1 pci-e sound card and knows how to get it to passthru from the s/pdif in to the analogue out by chance?
<IntuitiveLeap> with ubuntu studio of course
<IntuitiveLeap> could just be some issue between alsa and pulse i guess, they are not playing nice with this card >.<
<Unit193> It's evening now, just sit tight and wait a while for someone other than me to show. :)
<IntuitiveLeap> yea, thats a drill ive done a few times here :)
<IntuitiveLeap> do you happen to know/remember how to kill pulseaudio by chance? i did it a long time ago, but i forget
<Unit193> pulseaudio -k
<Unit193> It'll auto-respawn though.
<Unit193> ~/.pulse/client.conf  could have   autospawn = no   to disable that.
<IntuitiveLeap> ty unit!
<Unit193> Sure.
<IntuitiveLeap> the respawn is what is getting me, i know how to kill it, it just doesnt really die lol
<IntuitiveLeap> hmm, i dont have a .pulse folder (not hidden not at all) in my home folder
<Unit193> Not sure if I created it or not.
<Unit193> ~/.config/pulse/client.conf
<Unit193> man pulse-client.conf  will tell you the correct location.
<IntuitiveLeap> ur a big help unit, been a while since i messed with any of this.
<raven_> hi
<raven_> i am looking for a tool that triggers midi from incoming sounds - some kind of triggering A when giving 440hz sine to it
<zequence> __raven: puredata
<zequence> from where is the sine coming?
<__raven> zequence, seems to be complex do you know an example project for that?
<zequence> __raven: I could probably fix a patch for you pretty quickly. It's easy when you know it
<zequence> I just need to know the practical scenario a bit
<zequence> What kind of audio signal is it? What is producing it?
<__raven> it would be a non complex signal
<__raven> for example voice or piano
<zequence> Ok, so it may be that the tone is not exactly at 440, for instance. You might need a little bit of range for it
<__raven> yes
<zequence> One way to do it, which probably could be done using plugins is you create an extreme notch for a note using eq, and then a gate for only letting throught the audio over a specific level
<zequence> Next, you need something that outputs midi when receiving any audio at all
<zequence> I'll make a patch for it in puredata.
<__raven> ok tnx
<zequence> __raven: You want the midi event to be a note?
<__raven> ill try to explore puredata in the meantime
<__raven> zequence, a gm note yes
<zequence> __raven: Do you want note following?
<__raven> whats that?
<zequence> __raven: Do you want the midi note to match the audio note
<__raven> no transposing
<studio-user185> Hi, uh, I'm running Ubuntu Studio on a live USB but when I installed a driver and restarted my computer I lost all my files
<zequence> studio-user185: A live image does not save anything
<studio-user185> oh
<zequence> It exists only on RAM, when you load the live OS
<zequence> When you save a file, it is written to RAM only'
<studio-user185> Any way to make it save everything>
<zequence> unless you save it to a physical device
<studio-user185> well ok
<zequence> You can't install programs and stuff, and save those
<studio-user185> I just installed it onto my hard drive anyway so bye
<zequence> If you want that, you need to do a full installation
<zequence> You can do that on a usb stick too..
<zequence> __raven: I'm not only doing this for you, it's been a while since I did some puredata patching. If you can hang on for say max 30 min, I should be done
<zequence> It's fun doing this stuff
<__raven> im still here then tnx a lot :)
<InsertUsername> Hi I just installed Ubuntu Studio to my computer and managed to get on and install my graphics drivers but when I restarted after that it was in the wrong resolution, causing the screen to be blue. I started in my Live USB again to edit the files, following a tutorial, but I need to save the grub for it
<InsertUsername> How can I do this?
<zequence> __raven: The first thing you need to do is to learn how to just get audio in/out and midi in/out working on puredata
<zequence> __raven: did you install it?
<wilee-nilee> InsertUsername, You have to chroot to the install to save grub, and do any changes.
<InsertUsername> ?
<InsertUsername> I'm nooby
<wilee-nilee> !chroot
<InsertUsername> explain how
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<zequence> __raven: I have the patch ready. Gonna put it somewhere..
<wilee-nilee> InsertUsername, I would but I'm just leaving for coffee with a friend.
<InsertUsername> Heres a better explanation: I edited operating system files and I need the changes to take place. How?
<InsertUsername> ahh I get it
<zequence> InsertUsername: "Operating System files" could be pretty much anything. Doesn't really specifify much, and with most of the changes you make to files, that's all you need to do. With grub, you need to create a new grub.cfg, and you don't do this manually
<InsertUsername> so I make my Live USB beleive it is running on my hard drive
<InsertUsername> I get it
<zequence> Yeah
<InsertUsername> ok
<InsertUsername> I got it
<wilee-nilee> you have it. ;)
<InsertUsername> I'll look at that link from obottu
<__raven> zequence, ok where?
<InsertUsername> to install dchroot do I do sudo apt-get install dchroot ?
<InsertUsername> yep
<zequence> __raven: Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228041/
<InsertUsername> right uh
<InsertUsername> for the chroot
<zequence> __raven: save as something ending with .pd
<InsertUsername> what do I put in /etc/schroot/schroot.conf
<__raven> zequence, ok
<InsertUsername> I'm not quite sure what this link is saying:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<zequence> __raven: First start puredata. Set audio to jack. Set midi to alsa midi. In qjackctl, you should see pd, both audio and midi
<InsertUsername> oh wait I got it
<zequence> __raven: Then, do an audio check, in the pd menu, Media -> Test audio and midi..
<zequence> __raven: Make sure it's working
<InsertUsername> wait
<InsertUsername> when creating the chroot
<InsertUsername> do I put this in?
<InsertUsername> [lucid] description=Ubuntu Lucid location=/var/chroot priority=3 users=your_username groups=sbuild root-groups=root
<zequence> __raven: Then load my patch. The patch does not enable dps processing (meaning, audio processing is not on by default), but if you did the audio check, it will be on
<InsertUsername> what do I need to change?
<zequence> __raven: There's a toggle for DSP on the pd main console
<zequence> __raven: Also, you can find it under Media -> DSP On/Off
<gdos> which desktop does ubuntu-studio use ? xfce or gnome ?
<zequence> __raven: To get the patch working, you simply need to connect any audio that you want to trigger, using a jack control app, such as qjackctl
<zequence> __raven: And of course, connect the pd midi out to whatever it is you want to play
<InsertUsername> umm
<InsertUsername> Guys?
<zequence> __raven: Just remembered, there's no off note involved. I should fix that
<InsertUsername> [lucid] description=Ubuntu Lucid location=/var/chroot priority=3 users=your_username groups=sbuild root-groups=root what do I need to change for creating a chroot
<__raven> zequence, ok i have some jack troubles at the moment ill try to fix that
<InsertUsername> actual;ly nvm all that stuff I said about chroot
<__raven> zequence, i get canvas: no method for 'f'
<zequence> __raven: From what?
<__raven> pd when i load the patch
<zequence> __raven: Sure you got the whole text? I'm redoing it anyway
<zequence> Let me try to get the file too
<zequence> Works here
<zequence> I had to copy the text from the browser, as was. Not able to login to launchpad right now, in order to download the file
<InsertUsername> Umm ok
<InsertUsername> I'm cretaing a chroot
<InsertUsername> and this linK:
<InsertUsername> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<InsertUsername> says I have to put this ito terminal:
<InsertUsername> sudo mount -o bind /proc /var/chroot/proc
<InsertUsername> but then terminal says this:
<InsertUsername> sudo mount -o bind /proc /var/chroot/proc
<InsertUsername> woops wrong thing
<InsertUsername> sudo mount -o bind /proc /var/chroot/proc
<InsertUsername> wrng thing again
<InsertUsername> mount: mount point /var/chroot/proc does not exist
<InsertUsername> How can I use my chroot
<InsertUsername> oooh nvm I know what the problem is
<zequence> __raven: I added noteoff capability http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228089/
<gdos> which desktop does ubuntu-studio use ? xfce or gnome ?
<zequence> gdos: XFCE
<__raven> zequence, ok
<gdos> zequence: thank you.
<InsertUsername> when I do sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /media/ubuntu-studio/1c60ed61-cf4c-4f08-b312-4183e4b8b326 in terminal is says permission denied
<InsertUsername> any way to make it let me do that?
<zequence> _raven_: I realized I hadn't named everytyhing
<InsertUsername> isn't sudo meant to let you do anything?
<_raven_> zequence i haneed to test it with another system. ill be back in about two hours
<InsertUsername> zequence you seem to be the expert here, when I do sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /media/ubuntu-studio/1c60ed61-cf4c-4f08-b312-4183e4b8b326 in terminal is says permission denied
<zequence> _raven_: Let me get you the final version first
<zequence> _raven_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6228122/
<zequence> Added a couple of comments, and fixed a couple of minor things
<_raven_> ok tnx are you still here in two hours?
<zequence> _raven_: I'm always logging, so if you need to ask something, just ask, and I'll get back to you
<_raven_> ok see you
<User1234> Hi, so, I just installed Ubuntu Studio today but when I launch it y screen goes blue because it is in the wrong resolution. How can I change the resolution from the grub menu?
<zequence> User1234: You can't
<zequence> User1234: What kind of screen is it?
<User1234> its an lcd 1024x768
<User1234> I' in terminalow
<Guest76139> Hello world !
<User1234> when I started up and it blue screened I did Ctr+Alt+F1 to get into terminal
<User1234> what can I do from here to fix the problem
<Guest76139> I would to know if MOTU 828mkII is supported by Ardour ? I know that MOTU is not totally Linux friendly
<Guest76139> I'm installing the Ubuntu 12 version
<User1234> anyone? I' in terminal, how canI chane sreen resolution from here without using xrandr
<User1234> sorry about the typos, this keyboard is messed up
<_raven_> zequence, i still have "canvas: no method for 'f'"
<zequence> _raven_: Does anything work? did you do an audio/midi check?
<zequence> When you do that, you open a patch
<zequence> There are examples you can try in Help -> browser
<zequence> Under "Pure Data"
<_raven_> i reconnected to alsa midi and now i have a input and output midi port
<zequence> For instance, "Audio Examples"
<_raven_> now i try to test this
<_raven_> ok how does that work now?
<_raven_> zequence, i see an input signal now on the fader symbol but i get no midi out of it also with testnote
<zequence> _raven_: Make sure the testnote and the midi note match
<zequence> 69 is 440 Hz
<zequence> Probably not so well described
<_raven_> zequence, does this patch autotune on frequency change?
<zequence> _raven_: I don't know what that is
<zequence> It just outputs a bang that is converted into a midi note, whenever the note you specify is detected
<_raven_> oh sry i meant it should play the note it gets in via audio
<zequence> _raven_: If you want to see what is behind the controls, right click on them
<zequence> choose "open"
<zequence> The square things are something called "abstractions". You can create one by adding an object, and naming it [pd]
<zequence> usually, [pd myname]
<zequence> They are just a way to keep stuff organized
<zequence> The object that does the conversion from the audio signal to midi note is called [fiddle~]
<zequence> "~" means it processes hot signals, as opposed to cold signals
<zequence> hot signal is audio, cold is data
<zequence> thick lines are hot, thin lines are cold
<zequence> Getting into using puredata may take a couple of months, but once you get through that first threshold, you find you can do whatever you want with it
<zequence> takes a bit of time, of course, but things become very flexible
<_raven_> ok ill try to find that
<zequence> _raven_: If you ever want to know what is coming out from a cold signal, just create a [print] object, and connect to it
<zequence> _raven_: The data will show in the pd console window
<zequence> That's how you do "debugging"
<zequence> _raven_: If you want to learn puredata, I recommend something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtgGol-I4gA
<zequence> Just mentioning, since I know how tough it can be to get into it
<zequence> Anyway, I'll be around if you have any more questions about the patch
#ubuntustudio 2013-10-13
<waykool99> haven't used IRC in over 10 years. does old AOL usernames/passwords still work for Logging in?
<waykool99> by chance, any ubuntu studio devs here?
<InsertUsername> Does anyone know where the AMD Graphics Driver keeps its config file?
<InsertUsername> Does anyone know where the AMD Graphics Driver keeps its config file?
<InsertUsername> I'm trying to find the amd driver config file so I can change the resolution in it and stop it from bluescreening
<InsertUser> How can I run Ubuntu Studio in low resolution ode?
<InsertUser> mode*
<wiak> put VGA in boot?
<wiak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<wiak> http://nwgat.wordpress.com/2013/04/21/amd-catalyst-on-linux-howto-black-screen-fix/
<wiak> :P
<InsertUser> thanks... I'll have a look
<InsertUser> and thanks for the amd link just what I was looking for
<wiak> amd uses xorg, soo the config file is the current xorg config file
<wiak> it should be around /etc/xorg
<InsertUser> also when you do Ctrl+Alt+F1 how do you exit the terminal when you're done?
<wiak> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is more corret
<wiak> i think thats F9 or something
<wiak> or just reboot *
<InsertUser> ok
<InsertUser> nope it's none of the Function Keys
<InsertUser> ok...
<InsertUser> I did that
<InsertUser> but I want my drivers D:
<InsertUser> If I install my driver, is there a way to configure ut before I reboot?
<InsertUser> wait I'll join on y Ubuntu Studio coputer
<InsertUser_> Ok...
<InsertUser_> Do I actually need my AMD graphics drivers?
<InsertUser> Hi, Is there any way I can install the AMD Catalyst Driver without it messing up my resolution?
<InsertUser> Is this the wrong place to ask?
<wilee-nilee> no is this a propietary?
<wilee-nilee> InsertUser: this is ubuntu studio?
<InsertUser> ? yeh
<InsertUser> yes it is for ubuntu studio
<InsertUser> I'm running on ubuntu studio and every time I install the driver my resolution gets messed up
<sporkeee> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-06
<it_> hello
<coelebs> is there some special tweaks to minimize pitch shifter latency=
<coelebs> i got 8ms on jack but pitch shifters are more like 100ms
<coelebs> other plugins like distortions feel like there's no latency at all
<coelebs> changing pitch shifter parameters did reduce latency but still about that 100ms
<coelebs> with absolute minimum settings
<zequence> coelebs: Is this a plugin of some sort? lv2? ladspa?
<coelebs> rubberband pitch shifter ladspa
<coelebs> but there was also am pitch shifter and some other with similar issues
<coelebs> i was thinking if there is some hack for them
<holstein> i would expect some compromises when doing that..
<holstein> 8ms is pretty low, if that is what you are actually getting
<holstein> realtime pitch shifting can be odd, at best.. its usually not perfect, even with the high-dollar pedal appliances
<holstein> i was using pad's.. synth pads. and thing with a soft attack
<coelebs> hmm i guess i better drop it then
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-07
<delt> Hello
<delt> trying to compile a simple program that uses XOpenDisplay() .... getting error undefined reference to `XOpenDisplay'
<delt> actually, trying to compile simple programs i wrote on slackware, gives errors for each X11 function used in those programs
<delt> #include <X11/Xlib.h>
 * delt stumped :( :(
<delt> this seems to fail at the linking phase -- collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<delt> libx11-dev is already the newest version.
<zequence> delt: I would ask on a programming/user channel
<studio-user828> First test of irc - chat while installing ubuntu studio. Hope I will again manage to get two soundcards (for headphone and sound) and mixxx running
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-08
<LeLapin> hello !!!! (and, I hope, help ! ;) ).
<holstein> LeLapin: welcome.. just ask and a volunteer will likely try and assist you ASAP
<LeLapin> I've broken my U-Studio 14.04.1 config (something about a multimedia software I might have incidently installed, whatever).
<holstein> LeLapin: ?
<holstein> LeLapin: what did you install, exactly? and how?
<LeLapin> I reinstalled it from DVD over the old install (I dont have another disk or particion left to install on a formated disk).
<holstein> LeLapin: so, you *had* an issue? and now you are in a fresh install?
<LeLapin> But the bug stuill persists. This bug is about the real-time rendering/monitoring of Kdenlive.
<holstein> LeLapin: whats the bug number?
<LeLapin> theres no bug. When I position to the timeline, the monitor doesn't go there. The monitor plays just the clips in the left,
<LeLapin> i mean no  BUG alarm
<holstein> LeLapin: ok.. then, is it a bug? or no?
<cfhowlett> LeLapin, kdenlive is outside of ubuntu so ... if you don't report a bug, how would they know to fix it???
<holstein> LeLapin: or is it a configuration you are bringing along with you?
<LeLapin> I would like to reinstall REALLY U-Studio from scratch, jot having it finding old packets and stuff and taking them
<holstein> i would do the following about the kdenlive issue.. first.. if its not a bug, dont refer to it as a bug.. if it is a bug, look for a bug report and join it, or make one if you dont see one.. then..
<LeLapin> I just wan a fresh install but while keeping my /home an 2To of data and program parameters
<holstein> i would start the application from the terminal, and see if you get any helpful error messages.. and also, use a fresh config.. you can make a new user, or use the guest account.. if the issue is not there as a different user, the the issue is likely just in the users config for the application
<holstein> LeLapin: those /home paramaters can be where the issues you are stating are stored
<LeLapin> let me show yoçu the apt-get update end :
<holstein> LeLapin: i suggest a *fresh* install.. and backup the data you have, and want to keep.. you should back this up to a different location regardless, since *all* hard drives will fail
<LeLapin> I can't move 2Tb :(
<LeLapin> dont have another hard disk
<LeLapin> and donc have th e time
<holstein> LeLapin: you can, though. and you need to have it backed up regardless.. you *will* lose that data.. period.. its not a patter of "if".. its *when* you loser it
<holstein> so, take the time, and make a proper backup that will faciliate your actions now, and ensure you dont lose the information
<LeLapin> my strategy was to boot from live-U-Studio and erase all old traces of packets config os some
<cfhowlett> LeLapin, I bet if you knew the drive would fail in 1 hour, you would magically find time
<holstein> yup
<holstein> and, it could fail in an hour, or a minute from now
<LeLapin> Well, the time is the other issue, I lost all day long and I have work due tonight :(
<holstein> but, it *will* fail
<cfhowlett> LeLapin, your driver WILL fail and it will do so without warning.
<cfhowlett> LeLapin, make a backup plan ...
<holstein> LeLapin: that drive *is* going to fail.. you will lose what you dont have properly backed up.. no one will suggest doing installs and partitions on that drive without backing up..
<LeLapin> what du you mean my driver WILL fail ?
<holstein> LeLapin: drive.. *all* hard drives fail
<holstein> regardless, i would try and see that your issues are not just in your users config
<cfhowlett> LeLapin, it's hardware.  hardware breaks.  ALL the time.  that's why every computer user manual you will ever read says, repeatedly, backup.  but hey, if it's just too much trouble or your data really isn't that important, ignore the advice.
<holstein> seems like you are pulling a /home partition along with you, which is fine. and lots of users do it that way.. but, you need to have the date backed up somewhere else as well
<LeLapin> the oblem is not a backup of fata, theres 10 Tb outside, the 2 Tb are the working config, and if I can consider taking a week to reinstall everything when theres a genuine physical crash, I wont move 2 TB without a reason :
<holstein> and if you have issues, those issues can be with the users config
<holstein> try isolating that..
<holstein> LeLapin: you will soon have a reason..
<holstein> LeLapin: it *will* break
<holstein> but, then, you wont be able to move or copy it..
<LeLapin> If it break I can reinstall it oonce again, it wont be worse than the othe 3 times today
<holstein> it'll hopefully be recoverable.. and it will take *much* more time..
<LeLapin> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-backports/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-backports_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<LeLapin> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-backports/universe amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-backports_universe_binary-amd64_Packages)
<LeLapin> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-backports/multiverse amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-backports_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages)
<LeLapin> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-backports/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<LeLapin> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-backports/universe i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<LeLapin> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-backports/multiverse i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<LeLapin> W: Vous pouvez lancer « apt-get update » pour corriger ces problèmes.
<holstein> LeLapin: no.. its not *if* it breaks, friend.. its *when* it break
<holstein> LeLapin: you are still saying, "if".. and it *will* break. .they all do
<LeLapin> I juste want to get rid of that, but "Logitheque Ubuntu" shows none of them
<holstein> LeLapin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/120621/how-to-fix-duplicate-sources-list-entry
<holstein> !paste | LeLapin
<ubottu> LeLapin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LeLapin> The HD is brand new and it will not break, sorry, unless some piec of soft formats/scratches it mly data will still lbe there a few years
<holstein> LeLapin: they *all* break. and you can google search that they are more likely to break when brand new
<holstein> LeLapin: i am not speculating.. this is *fact*
<holstein> LeLapin: regardless. its your data.. do test the applciations without the config that you pull along with you
<holstein> the issues with kden live can be with the config, and not with the application
<LeLapin> I use and design this kind of thinks since 35 years, I have my own odds thanks ;)
<holstein> a proper backup would make it so that you can do a proper stock fresh install.. if you are afraid to, or cant, or havent, or think you shouldnt have a proper backup, then you are misinformed.. the backup can help you address the issues you are having, and get a proper fresh installation
<holstein> using the guest account is an easy way to troubleshoot that. the guest account uses basically a temporary fresh config for the application
<holstein> if you dont have problems in the guest account with kdenlive, then the issue is likely not a system-wide bug
<holstein> not sure why you have messed with your sources and have duplicates.. were you trying to geo-locate? and get faster mirrors, LeLapin ?
<LeLapin> Actually I applied a little too fast a few "waht to do after installing Trusty", and then tried to get back a few old softwares. Always the lack of time... :(
<holstein> we have no such things.. and you should read the "fine print" on those guides. the sources are not officially supported
<holstein> LeLapin: try a fresh stock install with no ppa's or sources. *anything* you do as sudo should be looked at closely anytime
<holstein> could be you add sources that are providing you a broken package for kdenlive..
<holstein> theres nothing wrong with using ppa's or adding sources.. its just about getting support from the creators of the packages at that point, since, they are not ubuntu packages
<LeLapin> okay I'm completely lost now :(
<LeLapin> I tried the "how to fix duplicate sources"
<holstein> LeLapin: we have no "things to add to ubuntu" guides that are supported
<LeLapin> created a new liste
<holstein> LeLapin: sure.. we have no things in placed that break those.. whatever guide you followed broke those
<LeLapin> then apt-get update gets the same error
<holstein> LeLapin: *dont* break the soures..
<holstein> sources*
<holstein> LeLapin: please revert to stock sources, and purge whatever packages were installed.. otherwise, seek support with the source maintainers, becuase you will not be using ubuntu with those sources
<cfhowlett> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php   for rebuilding the source list
<LeLapin> Is there a way to FORCE the U-Studio to reinstall all the software part, as I thought it would/should do in an install keeping the /home (but normally getting rid ou /var and others I thought) ?
<holstein> ^^ i agree... if your sources are broken, revert to stock
<holstein> LeLapin: you need a seperate /home to maintain the /home
<LeLapin> getting mad :(
<holstein> LeLapin: *nothing* like that should be done without backups.. you can try and have the ubuntu installer save settings, but i would have backups
<cfhowlett> this !!!! ^^^
<cfhowlett> but .. you already knew that ...
<holstein> LeLapin: if you have only one copy of the /home, and its on the same disk, there is no easy way to maintain that other than a proper copy/backup
<holstein> LeLapin: any other option should not be done without a backup..
<LeLapin> No, I thought (and it's written) that the "overinstall" (keeping the /hom) would actually really reset all the software parts except personnal parameters (that are in the home)
<holstein> LeLapin: that should not be done without a backup.. perio
<holstein> period*
<holstein> LeLapin: you are welcome to try it.. and i wouldnt.. and dont suggest it.. and no one will
<holstein> LeLapin: the "best" and only way to proceed.. copy/backup the data, and fresh install..
<LeLapin> Okay. Know what can I do ? I dont have the possibility to move those 2 To. know, nor the money to buy another one, etc. :/
<holstein> LeLapin: sure. but, that needs to happen regardless. since you will lose that anyway
<holstein> LeLapin: that data is not backed up. so, i would personally address this flaw in your setup, and this would also help me with the reinstall
<LeLapin> can I try the soft and long way first, would you help me ?
<holstein> in the future, i would try and keep a seperate /home partition, and backup the data regardless
<holstein> LeLapin: you just fire up the installer, and install
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> LeLapin: the installer will ask what you want to do. and you try the steps that i suggest you dont try without a proper backup
<LeLapin> I used a fresh CD.
<holstein> LeLapin: should be too large for a CD
<cfhowlett> USB
<holstein> you can use..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LeLapin> dvd sorry, I used the fresh one d/l on the U-studio site like I said 14.04.1
<holstein> LeLapin: sure.. use it to do a fresh install if that is what you want.. i suggest having backups of your /home before starting
<LeLapin> I dont have room for ù!
<holstein> LeLapin: to leave the /home in place, you would need to move the data around, at best. and create a new partition, and resize on that disk.. *all* of which is dangerous when working without a backup
<holstein> LeLapin: you dont have room for what?
<LeLapin> to store the data elsewhere
<holstein> LeLapin: then, i suggest you make arrangements to do so..
<LeLapin> prostitute ? ^^
<holstein> otherwise, you find room on the disk by resizing partitions, and make a partition that is the /home that doesnt get formatted during installation
<holstein> LeLapin: you would use gparted to resize the partitions.. you will click through a warning that outlines what i am warning you of
<LeLapin> I can rty that, but yes, it is much more dangerous than trying to put back the good packets
<holstein> LeLapin: ubuntu dosnt have a "put back good packets" installer
<holstein> LeLapin: i would just shrink the current partition and fresh install onto empty space, and clean up the existing partition and call it "data" and mount it back.. but, i would have copies of the data before moving on..
<LeLapin> I juste would like the bad ones to go away. The install disk DOES put the good ones when it doesn't find another one.
<holstein> LeLapin: sure. go for it, then.. just click through the menu following the path you want, and remember that you were warned.. and hopefully nothing bad happens
<holstein> LeLapin: the install disk doesnt have a "put good ones back" step.. it only formats and installs.. as it will state
<LeLapin> When you do video editing, and move about 10 Tb in benevolent using recuparation mcomputers and Linux you don't have the money to double your data storage
<holstein> LeLapin: all of that is irrelevant..
<LeLapin> its the context
<holstein> LeLapin: if you cant back it up, you will lose it. maybe not today
<holstein> LeLapin: its nothing to do with context.. its a fact
<holstein> LeLapin: if you choose to try and fresh install onto that disk there is a risk... its the same risk as doing nothing, so i would just address the risk
<LeLapin> its a fact that if i had to backup everything i wouldn't have done even one movie by now
<holstein> LeLapin: you dont *have* to backup.. you just need to.. if you need to keep the data
<holstein> anyways.. i wish you luck and hope nothing happens.. and suggest you make copies ASAP..
<holstein> you can use #ubuntu if its slow here, since you have only basic installation questions... cheers!
<studio-user358> need some help installing, GRUB2 keeps on failing when installing
<nik_> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se c'è un modo per spegnere il pc senza ilò classigo modo, essendo che spesso mi ritrovo con tastiera e mouse bloccati Grazie
<holstein> nik_: ..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> "sudo reboot" or "sudo halt", or "sudo shutdown -r now"
<holstein> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nik_> sorry but the keyboard is locked how do I write?
<holstein> nik_: try tty
<holstein> also.. setup ssh, and ssh connect from another machine, and enter those commands..
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> the question is, how much of the machine is locked, and how.. if you cant tty, or connect via ssh, you may have a kernel panic, or some larger issue
<sampler> hey guys goodevening from germany
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-09
<steve_> hi all
<seanz> steve_: Hi.
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-11
<crystalmatrix> hi guys i need some help
<crystalmatrix> im try to install firewire sound card
<crystalmatrix> maudio firewire 410
<holstein> crystalmatrix: sure
<holstein> crystalmatrix: i use a presonus firepod.. the problem is, there is nothing to install.. really, either the device supports the ffado drivers included, or it likely wont work
<holstein> crystalmatrix: you'll open "qjackctl" and under "driver", you'll choose "firewire" and save those settings.. then, you try running JACK, using the "start" button
<holstein> you can review..
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> holstein: Your firewire devices should work with alsa and kernels post 3.16. Haven't yet tried it myself.
<zequence> 3.16 should be SRU'd to 14.14 once Utopic is released
<zequence> Think my device is not supported yet (focusrite sapphire pro 40)
<caboose885> Hey guys, Just wanted to let you know. On the Download page (https://ubuntustudio.org/download/)  you have 14.04 EOL listed as 2017 when its really 2019 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases)
<holstein> caboose885: its not
<holstein> caboose885: main ubuntu is supported for 5 years.. but ubuntustudio, xubuntu, xfce and lubuntu (maybe others) only support officially for 3 years
<holstein> the repos will be up for 5 years, and security and kernel patches will happen for the main ubuntu that will be in the repos
<caboose885> Then 12.04 is listed wrong
<caboose885> ??
<caboose885> Because its 2017 as well :)
<zequence> caboose885: It's not wrong
<zequence> It's just different
<caboose885> ok. :)
<zequence> But, probably, we'll stop supporting precise
<caboose885> just making sure the website had valid info. Sorry for any confusion :)
<delt> Hello
<delt> question about the blank-screen-on-laptop-close bug.... it's fixed in 14.10.1, right?
<delt> uh.... i mean 14.04.1
<delt> anyway, i'm still having that problem after doing apt-get dist-upgrade from 14.04
<delt> (using nvidia driver) had to patch up a script that changes tty and then back to tty7 to workaround
<delt> oh btw, apt-get dist-upgrade just said: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<skribblezatcha> whats up peoples..i was wondering if i could ask a question?
<skribblezatcha> thanks for the response, peace and God bless you all.
<skribblezatcha> none.
<hybrid-studio> skribblezatcha: here's something I had to learn about xchat (and it's in most welcome messages of each channel):
<hybrid-studio> skribblezatcha: don't ask to ask
<hybrid-studio> skribblezatcha: just ask
<hybrid-studio> skribblezatcha: then hang around for a while for someone to come, read your question an answer it
<hybrid-studio> skribblezatcha: because now all I know is that you wanted to ask a question
#ubuntustudio 2014-10-12
<delt> Hello
<delt> question about the blank-screen-on-laptop-close bug.... it's fixed in 14.04.1, right?
<delt> i'm still having that problem after doing apt-get dist-upgrade from 14.04
<delt> (using nvidia driver) i had to patch up a script that changes tty and then back to tty7 to workaround
<cfhowlett> delt, that would mean - not fixed?
<delt> cfhowlett: on the website it says it's supposed to be fixed....
<delt> at least the issue disappeared from the "known issues" section
<cfhowlett> delt, you should check the bug report
<delt> ok.. where would that be again?
<cfhowlett> !info screen blank bug
<ubottu> 'blank' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<cfhowlett> delt, I don't know how to search do that search fuunction
<delt> uh wut?
<delt> i remember checking and commenting on that bug report a few months ago, i just don't remember where it is.... anyway let's try google...
<delt> anyway it's a pretty serious bug... personally i have no idea how distributions get released with such a serious issue
<delt> found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238547
<delt> which links to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<cfhowlett> delt, so a fix was released ...
<delt> that's for xubuntu, i assume the same applies for ubuntu studio?
<delt> anyway i have to go now... be back later today, thanks for helping me out
<ubuntustudionewu> hi studio users , have a nice day!!!
<ubuntustudionewu> does someone already have to take off voice in a mp3 song ?
<ubuntustudionewu> I found this, I'm going to try and let you know how this works
<ubuntustudionewu> http://www.howtogeek.com/56335/how-to-remove-vocals-from-music-tracks-using-audacity/
<zequence> ubuntustudionewu: Not only voice will be removed, but everything that is centered in the mix
<zequence> Some things may be centered, but have stereo effects, so they will not be completely removed on account of that
<ubuntustudionewu> ouch!!! :(
<ubuntustudionewu> the reason i'm looking for this is because my wife is taking singing classes and need to copy the song without vocals to a cd .. so she can try to sing in her class
<zequence> ubuntustudionewu: You can try mixing a phased inverted mix (where everything centered is gone), and a normal stereo mix where you have aggressively eq'd out the frequencies for vocals
<ubuntustudionewu> zequence: thank you very much for your guidance
<zequence> At least you'll have some percussion left
<ubuntustudionewu> oh ok
<ubuntustudionewu> it's and old song from a mexican female singer .. (pretty lady  :)   )
<ubuntustudionewu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBURSm83DwE
<ubuntustudionewu> she's ely guerra
<ubuntustudionewu> zequence: good advice.. mixing both!!
<ubuntustudionewu> mmmm I already try this procedure http://www.howtogeek.com/56335/how-to-remove-vocals-from-music-tracks-using-audacity/  but anyway the vocals persist
<mlpug> ubuntustudionewu, maybe your original audio does not have vocals in the absolute center
<ubuntustudionewu> mlpug: I think the same , I haven't the original CD (it's pretty old) and I download a mp3 from youtube
<holstein> i run a class like that.. and the students pay me to make them "minus one" recording
<holstein> getting vocals out like that will always be a compromise.. and have mixed results.. i wouldnt expect a click-n-run application that will work everytime
<holstein> this has nothing to do with linux in particular, though, so you can ask and research industry wide and see what folks do to remove vocals from audio.. which, arguably, in the "professional" world means, re-recording the material without the vocal
<holstein> wont hurt to try a few tools though
<Juan___> hola alguien ahi?
<Juan___> anyone there?
<holstein> Juan___: yes
<Juan___> ok thanks
<Juan___> can I ask you about ardour?
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Juan___> ok thanks!
<ubuntustudionewu> holstein: I appreciate your offer  , this is a test for the students of a starters singing class
<holstein> ubuntustudionewu: cool.. though, i made no offer
<delt> Hello
<ubuntustudionewu> hostein: ohh sorry , I tought that
<holstein> ubuntustudionewu: im not saying, "you can hire me to make minus ones.." im saying, in my *very* similar situation, we dont extract the audio like that.. we just make new audio without vocal
<delt> even after the 14.04.1 fix for laptop lid bug (screen stays turned off) ...settings in the power manager are still ignored.
<Juan___> I have an delta 66 of M-Audio, I want to connect properly to ardou, shall I do by ALSA or directly with ardour
<holstein> Juan___: you'll want to use JACK with the hardware...
<holstein> !proaudio | Juan___
<ubottu> Juan___: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<delt> ie. i set "when laptop lid is closed" to do nothing, and closing the lid still puts the laptop in suspend/hibernate
<holstein> delt: for issues like that that really dont have anything to do with audio production, i would take them as far upstream as possible.. i would start at #xubuntu
<Juan___> thanks! I will check! thanks for your work!
<delt> holstein: good idea, thanks
<ubuntustudionewu> holstein: I got it (i appreciate your response) , ok .. this guys have to go tomorrow with a CD with their favorite song recorder without voice
<holstein> delt: this is a small team, and we dont do anything with the power management like that..
<delt> holstein: asking in #xubuntu now...
<ubuntustudionewu> juan: hola juan , si aqui esta la comunidad ubuntu studio !  saludos.
<holstein> ubuntustudionewu: well, you can point out that that is basically illegal.. and ask that different circumstances be presented
<holstein> i mean, it *should* be covered under fair use, in my opinion, but, thats not trivial..
<ubuntustudionewu> holstein: good advice.. we have to tell it to the teacher of the class also.
<holstein> its just a lot that a teacher is asking
<holstein> its something that folks at large companies get large salaries to try and do, and not do all that well
<ubuntustudionewu> holstein: I agree  with you .. I think the teacher suppose the students going to pick a very mainstream song that is easy to find and download it's the karaoke version , but some songs are not very popular and are good.
<holstein> that is also illegal ;)
<holstein> i mean, unless you are intended to pay for it..
<ubuntustudionewu> Yeah !!
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-06
<robin_> hì?
<cfhowlett> !ask | robin_
<ubottu> robin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<robin_> sry i think i am in the wrong application :D
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-07
<sakrecoer> on LTS after upgrading the kernel to linux-image-3.19.0-30-lowlatency, all the files are there, but i can't find an entry in the boot selector to run it. i can boot 28 and 26, but how do i boot in 3.19.0-30?
<sakrecoer> i have no additional drivers, no 3rd party sources..
<sakrecoer> sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy fixed it :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/488091/i-updated-my-kernel-to-the-latest-version-but-nothing-happened-whats-wrong/627697#627697
 * studio-user924 slaps funkyHat around a bit with a large fishbot
<studio-user763> Olá...
<studio-user763> Que tal?
<studio-user763> RSsss... Até...
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-08
<t0taln00b3r> is there a trick to the install of ubuntu studio? i tried 64-bit 15.04 like two or three times but im always met with a blinking underscore on boot. what am i missing?
<cfhowlett> t0taln00b3r, no trick.  I'd suspect you are hitting uefi issues
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<t0taln00b3r> its just odd cuz i can do the same steps with ubuntu and it just werks
<t0taln00b3r> also it was the only operating system on my machine and that page you linked me to says it shouldnt matter if its the only one
<cfhowlett> t0taln00b3r, it *shouldn'*
<t0taln00b3r> well that's embarrassing
<cfhowlett> yep.  see how that works?  little details
<cfhowlett> t0taln00b3r, for the record, if you HAD ubuntu, you could easily have installed the US packages to it and been done.
<t0taln00b3r> what do you mean? US packages..?
<cfhowlett> ubuntustudio
<t0taln00b3r> wait so if i just type sudo apt get install ubuntustudio it turns ubuntu into ubuntu studio?
<t0taln00b3r> g-guys? ;_;
<zequence> t0taln00b3r: There are a bunch of meta packages that being with ubuntustudio-*, but installing those will only install packages, not do any settings to the system
<zequence> To get realtime privilege, you will need to add any user to audio group, who is to use jack in realtime mode
<zequence> The first user in an Ubuntu Studio installation is already in that group
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-09
<lilith_> bonjours
<andrija> Ma210946
<not_roasted> hello!
<zequence> not_roasted: Hi
<not_roasted> I recall once upon a time I used a windows 8 metro app (...yeah) that had some predefined guitar/drum/bass beats, and I could activate each one to formulate an mp3 to utilize with video music or something like that. I'm curious if any such thing like that exists for ubuntu?
<zequence> not_roasted: There are some music making applications available, but most of the free applications are not very strong when it comes to predetermined settings and such
<zequence> In other words, things tend to get more manual on Linux.
<zequence> But, if you want to try a simple approach on making music, LMMS might be nice to try
<folliot> Yop
<not_roasted> zequence: thanks for the info.
<not_roasted> zequence: just trying to get an idea on what makes the most sense. I'm not looking to do anything crazy with audio recording, but I've been helping a bicycle shop a bit with tech stuff since they opened last dec. I'm doing a 1 year anniversary video highlighting all of the events they did.
<not_roasted> I want a song going to the background but it's sketchy trying to avoid all of the licensing while getting a good one... figured since I know what I'm after maybe I could create it.
<studio-user016> boa noite
<studio-user016> ola?
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-10
<the_man> yo, this place alive?
<cfhowlett> ask your REAL question
<the_man> need to chose new distros for our office, hesitating between Ubuntu and this Ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> the_man, your office, you're the expert, your choice
<cfhowlett> not like you are prohibited from having both, you know ...
<the_man> have read the blurb about features and those look nice, we use LibreOffice, Audacity, Scribus, Thunderbird every day; guess with Studio we can also use the Synaptic to get any other stuff, like on Ubuntu?
<the_man> Or do you Studio people operate your own package repositories?
<cfhowlett> you can install those packages on any ubuntu flavor.  you need not install ubuntustudio.
<cfhowlett> nope.  all *buntus use the same repos
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<the_man> Fine, so what is the main benefit of going from Ubuntu to Ubuntustudio, please?
<cfhowlett> difference is, ubuntustudio provides those packages as part of the OS.  other buntus do not.
<the_man> So you mean, the installation is easier?
<cfhowlett> the_man, well, easier if you mean you don't have to install those additional packages ...
<cfhowlett> might I ask if the end-users have a preference??
<cfhowlett> or a degree of familiarity?
<the_man> When I install Ubuntu (my background for ten years was/is with OpenSuse) I get upset because I cannot chose any packages, until the entire OS is up and running, and then I mainly spend time UNinstalling games and stuff...
<cfhowlett> ah!  now your query gives something to work with!  you COULD install ubuntu .mini then add ONLY those packages you want.
<cfhowlett> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<the_man> So, since I like the main featured aspects of Studio like Scribus and LibreOffice, can I see a list somewhere of all the stuff that gets installed initially, and is there a place to compare with the "normal" Ubuntu installed default stuff?
<cfhowlett> apt-cache show ubuntustudio-publishing
<the_man> More background: Our office is in West Africa and our internet is poor. So I do not mind downloading one well-balanced iso image (am visiting in Europe right now), but still want to install a slim and professional OS because the updates are costing a lot of time and money (no flatrates for data).
<cfhowlett> and the purpose of the office?  Sounds like they are publishers ... magazines, newpapers?
<the_man> Thank you for the hint about Mini, will also look into it. But guess downloading a "full" .iso and installing on eight machines might be more efficient than each machine pulling lots of stuff from servers.
<cfhowlett> for that matter you could get the full meal deal ubuntustudio DVD and only install the creative tools you want ..
<the_man> We are training local people and/by publishing printed stuff, which we also offer online and which we also audio-record and distribute online, to help with emerging literacy.
<the_man> www.revue-gugu.org
<cfhowlett> the_man, sounds like an ambitious plan!
<the_man> All you see on the GuGu website is created with opensource tools in a mostly OpenSuse office (but running out of security updates and needing to pick a new distro soon, or a fresher OpenSuse of course).
<cfhowlett> nice!  for the record: use ubuntu LTS versions.  3 years of support.
<cfhowlett> so giving your underlying question some thought: I'd suggest the following:
<cfhowlett> 1.  install the latest ubuntustudio 14.04.3 --- EVERYTHING on the DVD   2.  enable firewall (ufw is the tool)      3.  create 2 accounts on each machine; 1 for admin/sysops , 1 for normal everyday desktop users.
<cfhowlett> if you want additional online protection there are some "NetNanny" apps available
<the_man> Cool. Looking at 12.04 and 14.04, there might be another LTS 16.04 next year. But I will be back to bad-internet-land... So 14.04 will receive security fixes until the year 2017, right?
<cfhowlett> 16.04 will be an LTS but as noted: 14.04 supported until 2017
<cfhowlett> please also join the ubuntustudio-user mailing list.  Lots of helpful people there and, of course, ubuntustudio forums.
<the_man> Thanks. We are running strict discipline in our office: One root and each user (about ten men and two ladies, including interns) has got his/her own account. It is still very tough to create a magazine on Scribus by team of several users, but I am directly in touch with the geat Scribus-email-list...
<cfhowlett> yep!    an alternative to scribus is lyx; it's in the repos.
<the_man> So, thank you guys. You have all encouraged me. This place IS alive, so I will go back to your website and read more about Studio. Seems it is properly hooked with Ubuntu and not just some exotic branch (no offence, there are many of those around and one can get easily into a dead-end, but in publishing "the show must go on" as you know).
<cfhowlett> no offense taken.  all the official ubuntu flavors are well represented and supported.  it's the NON official ones that confuse people
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> and ubuntu-mate should be added to this list
<cfhowlett> as far as education, most of the apps you mentioned have at least an introductory tutorial.  some have extensive additional instructional materials
<the_man> Did a lot of reading today: More then 350 living Linux distros out there...
<cfhowlett> :)
<zequence> the_man: The main benefit with Ubuntu Studio is for audio production. Also, the installer allows you to deselect packages
<cfhowlett> I've been a US since it first released.  To many toys in the toy box for me to master them all, so I've stayed.
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio is well configured for audio out of the box, while any other flavor is not
<the_man> Do not worry about training, we are training our team for the last three years and they are doing great. They have gotten to know their tools, and if I get it right, they will not suffer too much from a transition in distribution.
<cfhowlett> nice
<cfhowlett> hey, a little PR idea: submit a write up of your project and Ubuntustudio deployment to www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads
<cfhowlett> they always appreciate user created content
<the_man> Audio was our one pain-in-the-neck on OpenSuse, because we had purchased some very nice studio microphones and a not-cheap external sound-card. It did run under Linux be we could never configure the recording-volume properly, so ended up running a German-language windows XP, which is a pain to our local team...
<the_man> Do not ask me the brand name, because I am in Europe and the equipment is in Africa.
<cfhowlett> http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue7_en.pdf      this was the introductory article on ubuntustudio.
<cfhowlett> probably time SOMEONE (*cough* Zequence! *cough*) submitted an updated article
<the_man> Yes, thank you. If we start using Ubuntu Studio, I will give something back to the community too. Look here for my writeup about Scribus: http://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/Success_stories_2014#Modern_Publishing_for_West_Africa
<cfhowlett> I think I remember reading that.  Good work!
<the_man> and here: http://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/Success_stories_2012#Magazine:_G.CA.8Afa.C5.8Ba_G.CA.8Af.C9.94l.C9.A9_or_short_.22G.CA.8AG.CA.8A.22
<the_man> So, it was nice getting initial pointers. Must move on now, check your counter on the iso-download server... Thanks again, over and out.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<cfhowlett> the_man, the package manifest you asked for:   http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntustudio-desktop
<Turntable> hi
<Turntable> i'm trying to install ubuntu studio on my pc but i got a black screen after "try without installing"
<Turntable> can anyone help me?
#ubuntustudio 2015-10-11
<MMKnight> Hello. Can I ask a problem?
 * herve_ est content
<rcampos> hi..
<rcampos> folks, how are you?
<rcampos> i saw on distro watch that ubuntustudio not have more nvidia's drivers, id is true, why it?
<zequence> rcampos: No, it's not true.
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio has everything Ubuntu has, since Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu.
<Unit193> Or at least access to, it doesn't ship with the nvidia drivers but you can install.  Just like it doesn't ship with unity.
<zequence> Yeah, I don't think Ubuntu Studio ever shipped with the drivers.
<gorgonzolapasta> hi
<gorgonzolapasta> i really like your distro. but i am asking myself why there are no gimp themes preinstalled.
<zequence> gorgonzolapasta: Very few people are involved in development, and no one is in charge of selecting packages.
<zequence> Are you thinking about the package gimp-plugin-registry?
<zequence> Not sure what gimp themes is
<zequence> The answer to your question is simply that no one has either asked for it, or figured there would be a need for it
<zequence> Hmm, no we have that one
<zequence> Which package are you thinking about?
<gorgonzolapasta> no package
<gorgonzolapasta> http://android272.deviantart.com/art/Flat-GIMP-icon-Theme-V-2-1-375010811
<gorgonzolapasta> this one
<alitalia> ciao
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-10
<Guest77033> hi. I recently switched over from mint sarah to ubuntu studio... am having a problem installing the i2p network
<Guest77033> I run sudo apt-add-repository ppa:i2p-maintainers/i2p
<Guest77033> sudo apt-get update
<Guest77033> sudo apt-get install i2p
<Guest77033> and before it finishes get
<Guest77033> E: Unable to locate package i2p
<Guest77033> ^^ this error does it mean the software package is unavailable in the software repository?
<Guest77033> nobody?
<krytarik> Guest77033: Do you get any other error messages in the process?  Otherwise, from all I can tell, it should work.
<Guest77033> krytarik I get an error message just as it ends
<Guest77033> krytarik is it possible I need to install some new packages instead of what is mentioned in the link https://geti2p.net/en/download/debian#ubuntu
<Guest77033> it always ends with message    E: Unable to locate package i2p
<krytarik> Guest77033: What Ubuntu Studio version are you using anyway?
<Guest77033> yaktaky yak
<Guest77033> I think under xfce
<Unit193> Has packages up until Xenial.
<Guest77033> it was the latest version i installed
<Unit193> s/until/though/
<Guest77033> yes so the only ppa
<Guest77033> I have added to my synaptic manager is http://ppa.launchpad.net/i2p-maintainers/i2p/ubuntu
<Guest77033> but I stll get an error E: Unable to locate package i2p
<Guest77033> maybe it isn't available yet in that package?
<krytarik> Yep, like Unit193 just said.
<Guest77033> so I need to roleback the software repository site?
<krytarik> Well, you can just wait and see if they build packages for Yakkety sometime too - it's not even released yet.
<Guest77033> so can't I run xenial packages then?
<krytarik> Well, you can try of course, might give dependency issues though.
<Guest77033> ahh ok
<Guest77033> thanks guys
<krytarik> Sure.
<Guest77033> even the .jar dosen' work
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-11
<greentea_> how does anyone here know how to rollback a PPA to xenial because yakety yak's PPA won't work?
<studio-user197> hi people
<studio-user197> help?
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-12
<solasoul> hi everyone just wanted to say awesome OS
<studio-user218> hi
<studio-user218> any one
<nicowe> hello
<askloop> hi world,
<sambagirl> is anyone having ubuntu freezing up regularly to the point you sometimes have to reboot?
<sakrecoer> sambagirl: no, that isn't the expected behaviour...
<sambagirl> what is the default window manager for the current release i just downloaded it and i dont see applications places or system which i prefer since ubuntu 5.x
<sakrecoer> sambagirl: ubuntu 5.x ?
<sambagirl> yes version number
<sakrecoer> sambagirl: the current LTS is 16.04
<sambagirl> re-read my previous post
<sakrecoer> right, window manager..
<sakrecoer> but we use XFCE as Desktop Environement.
<sakrecoer> but, i get all hesitant about window manager
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<sambagirl> i am installing it aside windows 10 on this touchscreen i picked up. doing it as i type
<sakrecoer> intersting :)
<sakrecoer> i'm probably not your best source, but the closest i get to "window manger" is xfwm4
<sambagirl> well it';s on its way aside 10. i tried this with earlier ubuntu studio and touchscreen works fab.
<sambagirl> i just cant stomach windows
<sambagirl> doing through usb via rufus
<sambagirl> forget rufus i used that to write the image
<sakrecoer> wow! i need to try that too sometime. touchscreen that is...
<sakrecoer> but how do you handle the keyboard things..
<sakrecoer> ?
<solasoul> rufus is great i have it setup on windows 10 alongside...yeah windows does get tiring after a while plus for IT proffessionals Ubuntu offers a more stable environment to work
<sambagirl> you mean the popup for typing?
<sambagirl> the onscreen keyboard?
<sambagirl> well first i will install mate for the desktop
<sakrecoer> :)yeah, that is what i was thinking too,  but i keep on hearing "everything is different becuase: touchscreen so the hole thing needs to be different" intuitively i'm feelin its all about whiping up a cream about appstores and big shiny resource craving buttons...
<sambagirl> brb
<sambagirl> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/06/install-mate-114-in-ubuntu-mate-1604.html
<sakrecoer> sambagirl: ok, mate. but i mean, no worries? touchscreen with regular desktop layout: all good?
<sambagirl> still installing but i have experienced it in the past and it works excellent.
<sambagirl> holy mackeral i think it wiped out my windows 10 build
<sakrecoer> haha! like, i've been quite because i haven't tried. but i really cant' see the reasons behind the "this pocket computer that is as good as your 15 year old machine needs a completly different type of everything becuase: touchscreen"
<sakrecoer> oh...
<sambagirl> i got the touchscreen for 50$ :D
<sambagirl> it's an asus ca2000 or sometrhing like that
<sambagirl> i couldnt pass it up
<sambagirl> i had thought grub would have ubuntu studio and windows 10 options but all i see is ubuntu
<solasoul> if you get synaptic you can install ubuntu studio from there
<solasoul> thats how i got it
<solasoul> use the base ubuntu  to install synaptic package manager
<solasoul> search studio and select ubuntu studio from the results be careful though there will be a bunch of excess programs installed so make sure your partition has enough disk space i had to manually uninstall a few programs i didnt need from the terminal
<sambagirl> oh yes i forgot about that
<sambagirl> i just wanted to see if i can still access the 10 partition, if it even still exists. i had a ton of stuff on there damnit
<solasoul> yes
<solasoul> but the key is F12 on a laptop dont know about the device
<sambagirl> umm
<sambagirl> i have to get back into 10. have to figure this out. i hope its still there. i will do a hdd check thing brb
<`{^v^}> ?
<sambagirl> jesus christ i cant believe gparted isnt included in the build?
<sambagirl> so ubuntu 16.04 cant see windows 10? is that it?
<sambagirl> it said duing the install it was installing it along side 10
<sambagirl> well mate is almost finished
<sambagirl> it's there! after the install of mate it shows up on the grub menu now.
<sambagirl> :)
<`{^v^}> you dont have an icon for it on ur desktop?  (icon of HDD with $partition-size Volume)
<`{^v^}> weird
<sambagirl> heh
<sambagirl> i am booting into 10 for a test then restarting to studio
<`{^v^}> im surprised to find shotwell wasnt included
<sakrecoer> sambagirl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/661947/add-windows-10-to-grub-os-list
<sakrecoer> o/
<sambagirl> sakrecoer it's working now
<sambagirl> once i installed mate it showed up
<`{^v^}> truly wierd that installing mate updated grub
<sambagirl> i saw in the build process of installing mate it was pointing to 10 so i felt better but i just loged into it and it works
<sambagirl> now let me try to go back to studio
<sakrecoer> its part of the finall install process i think, updating grub... but i might just be too tired :) bye \o
<solasoul> great best regards
<`{^v^}> oh yeah your right.  after installing win10 is mssing from firstboot but is present after that
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-13
<sambagirl> i installed mate desktop but i cant figure out how to activate it in this new build
<sambagirl> 16.04
<sambagirl> well i guess i have to remove xfce then mate will work? well i'll just do it.
<`{^v^}> sambagirl, clck the Ubuntu Studio icon in the upper right corner of the login screen
<`{^v^}> change it to whatever DE you want
<`{^v^}> just tried out Pantheon n broke stuff  :P
<studio-user288> join aleb
<studio-user288> join test
<studio-user288> hi
<studio-user288> ?
<studio-user288> ???
<cfhowlett> proper command in /join #channelnamehere
<Sevish> I've never used ubuntu studio. anybody using it for audio work and what kind of latency are you getting?
<Cigam> Hey all. I was wondering what is the username and password to login to the live version of the 16.04.1 release?
<`{^v^}> i dont remember.  try username: ubuntu Password: (no password)
<`{^v^}> username might be live-session-user
<krytarik> It's "ubuntu-studio" - but they're gone already.
<`{^v^}> didnt see em go
<`{^v^}> thannk you
<krytarik> Sure.
<studio-user080> this is a test of this
<studio-user080> ok.
<studio-user080> good night.
<sakrecoer> sambagirl: you should be able to chose which DE to use in the menu in the upper-left corner when the login prompt appears.
<sakrecoer> upper-right..
<sakrecoer> nice `{^v^} had ya back :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-14
* krytarik changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support and creativity chat | Ubuntu Studio 16.10 is out! Download at http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
<studio-user376> I am long time sad. Jack no works. Itś the only step for work arround free software in my work
<studio-user376> Problem: I am zero with code
<studio-user376> Zero in consoles, languaje, etc
<studio-user376> I am Ales. Andalucia. Españolski viejo y unpocoloco
<studio-user376> Its anybody out there?
<studio-user376> My music is in here: https://soundcloud.com/drodemotta
<studio-user376> One day I make works the sound in this machine.Want minimize windous but i am slave.
<Toenes> Hi guys!
<Toenes> I'm here because my teacher learn me about how to use IRC
<ubuntu_lover> Hi!
<Trespiernas> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ubuntu_lover> Quien es trespiernas?
<Trespiernas> quepasacolegas
<ubuntu_lover> flipao
<krytarik> Guys?
<ubuntu_lover> hi krytarik =)
<Trespiernas> sorry we are making practices
<krytarik> Howdy.
<ubuntu_lover> Yea, we are at school
<krytarik> Well, this is not the place for that.
<ubuntu_lover> the practice command us to enter on this IRC, sorry
<Trespiernas> sorry, good bye!
<busi_20> holaaaa
<busi_20> hello
<busi_20> i need help please
<krytarik> No, this is not a IRC practice channel!
<JtLively> only my md5sum matches for the ubuntustudio iso file. am I missing something ?
<studio-user723> help
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-15
* krytarik changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support and creativity chat | Ubuntu Studio 16.10 is out! http://ubuntustudio.org/2016/10/ubuntu-studio-16-10-released/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
<studio-user690> keybord
<studio-user197> hi everyone i just tried the new update and it had some errors system is working fine but how do i do a system check to see the damaged files
<Ecomaktub> Hey guys!! nice to see an IRC channel, I haven't seem one for a while!!
<Ecomaktub> I'm having problem for a couple days with my UbuntuStudio shutdown, somebody could advice something?!
<Ecomaktub> I'm using 16.04 alongside with W10, but isn't shutdown, I've already tried, grup-update, added acpi=off, cpi, nomodeset, force, edd=on, noapic, noloapi and nodmraid, but no sucess!! somebody can help out?
<Ecomaktub> Is ther anybody out there?!
<Ecomaktub> hello!! anybody??
<Ecomaktub> hello!!
<Ecomaktub> anybody home?
<petergk> ahoooy
<petergk> can I suggest here an additional app to the basic package selection for ubuntustudio?
<petergk> I think it's quiet important if you work with music
<petergk> So I would like to ask/propose to put in fmit (free music instrument tuner) into to the music related apps, it's gpl-ed and full production proof
<petergk> I use it on a daily basis to tune instruments so I think it's a smart idea to put it on, not so big and very useful
<petergk> objectively
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-16
<kiko> hi catbadger
<kiko> do you want to overdub a voice over a sequencer?
<ulxserver> good morning
<od> how can I easily record midi signals. do iI have to activate Jack and if how ?
<hhee_> hey!
<hhee_> guys, i have ubuntu studio 16.04
<hhee_> but after some record - lost ability to record.. dont know how explain.
<hhee_> after reboot - all work fine, short time
<hhee_> audio record i mean
<hhee_> maybe i have to restart some audio services?
<Ecomaktub> Good evening ladies and gentlemen, anybody tonight?!
<Ecomaktub> is there Anybody in there?!
<krytarik> Ecomaktub: Hello.  Just ask a question, if you have any - other than that.
<Ecomaktub> yesterday I tried and nobody was in the room so I was confirming
<krytarik> Ecomaktub: Questions not specific to Studio you can also ask in #ubuntu, btw.
<Ecomaktub> ok so here we go... I just cant shutdown my system,UbuntuSutdio 16.04, any idea to save my week, cause I have tried the whole week to solve it no succes!!
<Ecomaktub> Somebody could pls help me out! I really would appreciate it!! thanks!
<Ecomaktub> I have a shut down that doesn't happen at all, I tried Alt-F2 and typing gksudo poweroff, sudo shutdown, sudo poweroff, init 0 and none shut down my PC besides of course the normal way btw.
<Ecomaktub> Anyone had a similar problem?
<sakura> hi
<Ecomaktub> Hey!
<sakura> does 16.04 use sytemd?
<Ecomaktub> sorry I'm an intermediate user!
<Ecomaktub> what is systemd ?
<sakura> system daemoon
<sakura> typ systemctl in a terminal
<Ecomaktub> ok, should I type it in a live system or can I just do it now?
<sakura> what u mean with livesystem?
<sakura> sudo systemctl poweroff
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-09
<studio-user529> Hi, does anyone have a work around for using bluetooth on a macbook running ubuntu studio?  Thanks in advance.
<OvenWerks> studio7575: bluetooth is pulseaudio only at this point, no ALSA or Jack.
<OvenWerks> studio-user529: ^^^
<OvenWerks> (sorry)
<OvenWerks> studio-user529: so if pulse does not see your bluetooth device in any case it is best to ask on #pulseaudio
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-10
<studio-user219> bom dia
<studio-user219> good morning
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-11
<ambient> Hi, I am trying to run Cinelerra, but get this message: https://pastebin.com/gF6YKTnh when I try to apply titles to my video.
<studio-user773> hi everybody
<studio-user773> got a question if may you help me
<YoJimmy> Much better to ask and wait than to wait to ask. What's up?
<studio-user773> thanks for your attention yojimmy, the question is i would like to use some windows vst on ubuntustudio
<studio-user773> im trying reaper with a itrack solo soundcard but always sounds buzz
<studio-user773> and im definetelly lost with ardour at the moment
<studio-user773> maybe a little bit easier daw could help...
<YoJimmy> I haven't used Reaper, sorry, but do native apps like Yoshimi work? And when you say buzz, is it just the buzz, or do you hear the plugin with a buzzy background noise or a bad quality sound?
<YoJimmy> Ardour has a bit of a learning curve, yes. All of it does, really... :>
<studio-user773> i dont know what yoshimi is... im sure that buzz isnt de tipical noise it sounds more than trouble with the soundcard or jack configuration
<YoJimmy> Reaper uses Jack I assume? What plugin are you trying to run? I also have not used Wine very much.
<studio-user773> yes reaper does and wine too
<YoJimmy> Yoshimi is a synth plugin and/or standalone app, very nice synthesizer.
<studio-user773> tse47 (rat emulation)
<studio-user773> nadir
<studio-user773> plusdistortion
<studio-user773> and emissary
<studio-user773> im not interested in synths at the moment im interested in guitar dist/amp realistic plugins
<studio-user773> if ther is some other option different than reaper or ardour
<YoJimmy> I've heard good things about Guitarrix. :> Sorry I can't help much with wine, at least not without sitting down at your console to figure it out. But give guitarrix a try as well. As I recall, KX Studio also has a "guitar pedal" mode that you control with a web interface.
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-12
<studio-user773> ok that information is good
<studio-user773> thanks a lot !
<YoJimmy> The Calf plugin suite is also very nice quality, and while I have not tried them myself, they do have a couple of distortions in their bag of tricks. All of these should work better than Windoze apps. :>
<studio-user773> ill try to work with the ardours curve as well
<studio-user773> mmmmmm ok
<studio-user773> ill try
<YoJimmy> I use Ardour and I find the midi editing painful as hell. But it does work pretty well, all in all, once you get to know its quirks.
<YoJimmy> Just a sec...
<studio-user773> ok
<YoJimmy> This guy is a bit out of date at this point, but I found his videos very useful at one point when I was starting out with Linux audio stuff: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt5oHpSy4PqpjALz74BpnRA
<YoJimmy> He's got a good series of Ardour videos, which are for an older version, but still fairly instructive.
<YoJimmy> dinner bell is ringing, good luck! And if you stick around someone more familiar with Wine might speak up too, you never know. :>
<studio-user773> hey yojimmy thank you so much
<studio-user773> thats very usfull
<studio-user773> have a nice dinner !!!
<PirBip> Hello guys !
<PirBip> I've got a question, what is the UbuntuStudio Gnome Version in 16.04 LTS ?
<PirBip> I found it nvm, it's 3.18. Have a good day !
<studio-user835> Looking for help on computer crashing with read/write of USB drives. Drives can be NTFS, Fat32, or EXT4.
<studio-user835> I am new to Ubuntu, and have UbuntuStudio 17.04. But I am not new to Linux.
<studio-user835> Getting error now of internal errors.
<MaynardWaters> YoJimmy: thanks for that youtube link!
<YoJimmy> He's pretty good eh? :>
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-13
<mxme> hello, i'm happy with ubuntustudio !!!
<mxme> i hope it is fine... in this hard...
<mxme> my name is Laura and i'm from Argentina
<mxme> reboot and i will see... bye bye
<studio-user848> hola
<studio-user848> alguien x aca
<YoJimmy> Best/Most lightweight way to use soundfonts in Ardour?
<YoJimmy> Calf Fluidsynth works fine in the Calf host, but in Ardour for some reason it eats up CPU after a few chords.
<studio-user357> bonjour à tous!
<studio-user357> hello everybody
<studio-user357> I have a litle problem, my desktop disapeared on ubuntu studio,
<studio-user357> would someone have an idea about solving that? Thank you by advance
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-14
<tomas_arad> hi folks! have anybody ideea why SK1 why not work in xenial (ubuntustudio)? & how fix it?
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-15
<drmacro> fresh install 16.04, studio icon in upper left corner (sorry, don't know what it's called so can't google it...) shows normal menus/apps (i.e. Audio production > Ardour, etc.), use menu editor to add a program I installed, now menus missing (Audio production, Video production and in All things like Ardour, Audacity, Brasero, Blender not found (all work from terminal) not sure how to begin trouble shoot... :P
<dr_cianuro> Hi folks
<dr_cianuro> im having some trouble with guitarix...
<dr_cianuro> somebody may help me ?
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-11
<tarzeau> i'm also member of the debian multimedia team, if there's any package updates missing, tell me
<tarzeau> but readong the mailing list i'm not sure, will you continue or not?
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-12
<claro> Hi. I cannot install projectM 3 on my ubuntustudio
<claro> I have problem with building
<mrz80> Going slightly nuts here. Tried 18.04, 16.04, 32 and 64 bit, various kernels.  Jack plus Pulse is a non starter due to jack pulse modules throwing "Unable to use real-time scheduling" errors, and jackd not starting as a result.  Is the only workaround to nuke pulse while running jack? Or is there some deeply buried config knob I can tweak to get 'em playing happily?
<OvenWerks> mrz80: you can safley ignore that error message sent by the pulse-jack bridge.
<OvenWerks> pulse is not realtime anywayand is well known loose samples here and there.
<OvenWerks> however this does not seem to cause problems with the running of jack and jack applications. It does not make xruns for example.
<OvenWerks> The one exection to this is if pulse can see any sound card at all it will try to lock to that card and may cause problems.
<OvenWerks> I use the latest ubuntustudio-contrls package (available for 18.04 and up) but the main thing is it unloads the alsa and udev modules from pulse.
<OvenWerks> for 18.04 you need to get -controls from: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild
<mrz80> I'll take a poke at that shortly, as it's coming up on lunchtime here . Thanks!
<OvenWerks> mrz80: The real problem is that the jack source/sink modules for pulse need some love
<mrz80> *nod* 's what I figured. Alas, I'm not one to do so, given last actual programming I did was Z80 assembly code for a modem driver 30 years ago :D
<OvenWerks> sounds like a great start :)
<mrz80> I'm having the time of my life with this whole music workstation thing, arranging a TSO-esque carol mashup for our church Christmas dinner. Last time I did something like this I was using scissors, staff paper and scotch tape. Rosegarden is a significant step forward, in my estimation.
<OvenWerks> Rose garden is a great program... though not so easy to use for someone who doesn't read music.
 * OvenWerks has been playing sinse 1970 but still can't due to dyslexia
<OvenWerks> (can't read music)
<OvenWerks> you're blessed to be able to do that
<mrz80> Somewhere in my misspent youth I spent a couple of years sawing away on a violin before I discovered guitars, so I did manage to pick up some music-reading skills.
<mrz80> Not enough to keep me from getting fearfully lost my first pass through trying to sightread the tenor part on the Hallelujah Chorus on SATB+PIano sheet music. The group was on page 5 and I though we were still back o npage 2 :D
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> been there...
<OvenWerks> (even with a chord chart)
<OvenWerks> unfortunately... the first pass is often live.
<OvenWerks> as a bass player I can generally follow either a guitar player or the keyboard left hand (whoever's leading)
<mrz80> *nod*  I've done that a time or three ;)
<mrz80> This is so. WEIRD. I'm still getting the can't do real-time errors in syslog, but I'm seeing connections on the connections window. Pulse is still spitting out sound. I can load a synth and a keyboard up, connect 'em on the connections screen, and get the synth to play. SO, success all around.  WEIRD part is, a ps -ax does NOT show a running instance of jackd. Whazzup with THAT? :D
<OvenWerks> look for jackdbus
<mrz80> jackdbus is there.
 * OvenWerks just sent son off to school
<OvenWerks> jackdbus is jack with jackdbus remote control
<mrz80> Ah, ok.
<OvenWerks> s/jackdbus/dbus/
<mrz80> Thanks a bunch for the pointer to those software updates. It's great to be able to hear what I'm scoring!
<OvenWerks> no problem
<OvenWerks> linux audio is still often about a clear as mud
<OvenWerks> only a very small part of the linux community actually needs lowlatency audio
<mrz80> And from what I've read, a lot of the folks who do go in for low latency audio and lots of studio/audio/midi apps tend to be the hard core pro types who're willing to purge pulse completely to avoid the interaction issues. I'm not quite in the position to completely dedicate this box, and I ocassionally need to play youtube vids, mp3s and suchnot.
<OvenWerks> setting up pulse so that the only "device" it sees is jack, pretty much fixes things. It is also possible to unload the jack-pulse bridge on the fly for really low latency use.
<OvenWerks> there are some pulse only apps, like skype, that don't work at all if jack's latency is too low.
<OvenWerks> a rewrite of the pulse-jack bridge would fix that too.
<mrz80> Now to fix the situation on my big desktop at home. It's a drag editing sheet music on a chromebook's little screen :D
<OvenWerks> I can imagine, though my desktop monitors are not particularlly high rez.
<OvenWerks> I have two 1600x900 displays.
<mrz80> I've got a 1920x1200 24" screen, and I'm shopping for a couple used 1600x1200 to go on the sides to duplicate my work setup at home. Then I'll be able to REALLY spread out.
<OvenWerks> running mixbus32c is a bit hard, 900 pixels is not really enough
<mrz80> Can you rotate your monitor(s) 90deg?  Several of the coder-types here have 3 or even 4 16x9 screens up on edge
<OvenWerks> The stands can't rotate on these... they are $88 specials.
<OvenWerks> One day, I will get a high rez to go on top (or bottom) but I need to get my youngest son a new computer first. He is really getting into graphics and the 10 yearold laptop he has is not really up to what he needs. So he is first.
<mrz80> Need. More. Plugins. :D
<OvenWerks> always
#ubuntustudio 2018-10-14
<jaso> Good day!! Hey guys - quick Q — I noticed ubStudio has 3 instances of zynaddsubfx - one for Alsa one for jack etc.. does this mean I may not be able to use many of the synths standalone with just jack?
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-07
<DvD> Hello
<DvD> is there anyone?
<tomreyn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> also hi ;)
<DvD> Is the Kontakt program already on Ubuntu Studio?
<tomreyn> do you mean kontact - "integrated application for personal information management"?
<DvD> Native instruments
<tomreyn> it's a proprietary commercial software selling for 400 euros. i assume not so.
<tomreyn> there also seem to be no linux builds of it
<wonko> The Native Instruments stuff does not work on Linux. I've tried. ☹️
<tomreyn> also ubuntustudio has no pirated copy, so it's no longer of interest
<wonko> I'm not sure what a pirated copy has to do with it. It just doesn't run, period. I have to run Windows for my copies (legitimate ones, thank you) :'(
<tomreyn> wonko: i was just ranting on the fact that 'DvD' left right after i brought up that this software is probably not "already in Ubuntu Studio" since it's proprietary, commercial and costs 400 euros. this was not about you at all.
<wonko> Ah, I totally missed that..🤣
<tomreyn> ;)
<cfry> hey!
<cfry> Looking to install my arduino nano. No port showing up
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1044237/no-ttyacm0-for-arduino-nano-on-ubuntu-how-can-i-attach-it
<cfry> back again
<cfry> hey I am looking to make my arduino nano show up in usb serial ports
<cfry> I am using it with PureData
<cfry> [comport] ** ERROR ** could not get termios-structure of device /dev/ttyS12
<studiobot> AlbertoCaneteDj was added by: AlbertoCaneteDj
<wonko> OvenWerks: Is this some sort of legacy thing?
<wonko>           elif lsplit[0] == "PULSE":
<wonko> OvenWerks: Also, is ubuntustudio-controls and autojack all your doing?
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-08
<OvenWerks> wonko: autojack ia all mine, controls started off as a utility that fixed real time and memory lock permisions.
<OvenWerks> I added the almost everything that is visible any more. The code still uses a some things from before and so there is some difference in coding style in there. :)
<wonko> I have some concerns with the code and wanted to know who's fault it was. 😂
<OvenWerks> The elif lsplit[0] == "PULSE": is legeacy for sure. I allows autojack to read both the old pulse=true/false and the newer number in and out. This will (of course) have to be retained and translated to a list of names
<OvenWerks> Mine.
<OvenWerks> I am not perfect for sure and this is probably my first use of python... let along python with a GUI
<OvenWerks> You will note that the config file is moving, both controls and autojack will still read from the old location if it exists, but controls will write to the new location.
<wonko> I'll be gentle then. 😁
<wonko> I saw that, yeah
<wonko> Can you help me understand how launchpad works? Can I fork the repo and do PRs?
<OvenWerks> You can fork yes... to a personal branch. I don't know how the PR part works though.
<wonko> Do you know how? I could figure it out in that web interface.
<wonko> Couldn't
<OvenWerks> but to do that you basically clone tp your disk and upload to to your persoanl page.
<wonko> Oh, ghetto forking. Got it. 😁
<OvenWerks> Up till a year or so ago it was all bzr
<OvenWerks> Ya not like github
<wonko> I'll make the changes we were talking about. Let's save any code cleanup until after because I know you're changing a bunch right now as well.
<OvenWerks> basically what I would do is pulse=true/false makes pulse_in and out = ["pulse_in"] and ["pulse_out"]
<OvenWerks> then read in pulse_in= and pulse_out= and test for ints
<OvenWerks> if they are ints... create default names for that number. otherwise read it as a list of strings.
<OvenWerks> wonko: does that make any sense?
<OvenWerks> that way, it doesn't matter which version of config file the user has, it will work with the newest functionallity being the way that is chosen
<wonko> Yep, I will maintain absolute backward compatibility in reading but will write my new format
<OvenWerks> The GUI has had the audio setup split into three sections. Therefore the pulse bridge has it's own section.
<wonko> I'll let you know when I'm done and who knows maybe you can update the GUI before the release (although you wouldn't need to)
<OvenWerks> wonko: we have around 4 months before release.
<wonko> oh shit, we'll get a ton done before that. :)
<OvenWerks> we need to have it done by about feb
<wonko> What I'm looking at should take a couple hours. :)
<OvenWerks> it is too late for 19.10 but it can go to auto builds anytime.
<OvenWerks> Soon as 19.10 is released and the seeds are up dated to 20.04 we can look at release.
<OvenWerks> generally we like to release as soon as we can so people can test.
<wonko> definitely
<wonko> I keep trying to write less python and somehow I keep ending up writing python. :)
 * OvenWerks would prefer C++
<OvenWerks> (and fltk)
<wonko> I would probably choose Go these days but I wouldn't be against C++
<wonko> But I haven't written any C++ in about a billion years. :)
<OvenWerks> there seems to be a lot of python understanding in ubuntu and so if I vanish, a python utility is easy for someone else to take over.
<wonko> yeah, that's why I always end up writing it as well
<wonko> especially in the sysadmin world there is a lot of understanding of it
<wonko> But I really burnt myself out a couple jobs ago
<wonko> 60K lines of python is awful, never do that. :)
<OvenWerks> :P
<wonko> That's what actually pushed me over the edge to trying Go finally.
<wonko> I just wasn't interested in ever doing anything big in python ever again after that.
<OvenWerks> Go I have not looked at... I started in the late 70s with basic (the kind with no gosub) and pdp8 machine lang.
<OvenWerks> from there I have learned a few more scripting languages (the one that came with OS/2 for example) and then k&r C
<OvenWerks> C++ was great coming from that as it shows all my mistakes in compile :)
<OvenWerks> but I also learned bash, perl, etc.
<OvenWerks> My first GUI was GEM (Atari Mega) but then tcl/tk (look at installer)
<OvenWerks> And of course Ardour is Gtk2-ish
<wonko> I'm a tad younger than you. Messed with basic in the late 80s, picked up C in the early 90s
<wonko> I did own a PDP8 though. :)
<OvenWerks> The School I went to (SAIT, Calgary AB, Canada) had a bunch of pdp8s that had been given to them. paper tape input, 32k core memory
<wonko> I never got the 8 running, it was missing some stuff that I never got before it got lost in a fire
<OvenWerks> my training was not in computers (as you already noted) but in broadcast electronics
<wonko> I've also owned several PDP-11s and VAXes. I'm a bit of a nerd. :)
<wonko> I failed out of college the first semester. I'm self taught in everything I do. :-D
<OvenWerks> Vaxs I have worked with
<wonko> There are three of the literally sitting in my garage right now (that I'm trying to find a home for)
<OvenWerks> We used them for machine control at least till 2006 when I transfered to Vancouver Island
<OvenWerks> (I worked in Vancouver before)
<wonko> It wasn't compelling to get rid of them. They were solid machines and they ran forever and control software rarely gained much bloat.
<OvenWerks> wonko: they have better real time code than the winNT we used alongside
<wonko> I had a PDP-11/70 that I got from a newspaper publisher that used them for layout until the late 90s
<OvenWerks> TEX?
<wonko> I'm assuming so but I don't know for sure.
<OvenWerks> I do know the DEC mice were really robust
<wonko> You could bludgeon someone to death with one and go back to work with it like nothing happened.
<OvenWerks> We had the hockey puck style which were easy to use right or left handed without switching sw
<wonko> yeah, those were nice
<wonko> I don't have any of those, I got rid of them with most everything else
<wonko> I just couldn't keep hauling that shit around with me
<OvenWerks> I don't know if they were really PS/2 or not.
<OvenWerks> :)
<wonko> they weren't
 * OvenWerks just bought a few ps/2 mice
<OvenWerks> I want my mouse and keyboard as far away from my USB as I can. USB has better things to do.
<wonko> ps/2 ports are surpisingly still around on modern motherboard which honestly surprises me
<wonko> so much that I used the word surprise twice in that sentence. :)
<OvenWerks> my keyboardis old enough it needs an adaptor to work with ps/2... it even has an xt/at switch on the bottom.
<OvenWerks> the USB kb is still a ps/2 key board with USB in between. The PC side still has a ps/2 controller inside last I heard.
<wonko> I don't think I believe that. :)
<wonko> maybe some of the older ones were ps/2 keyboard with build in usb bridges
<wonko> but on the host side it's usb all the way
<wonko> anyway, time to put the kid to bed, later!
<OvenWerks> o/
<wonko> OvenWerks: Is master possibly busted or does this maybe not like being run inside of PyCharm?
<wonko> https://gist.github.com/cdc8dcb66ef8843cf37a521ef1d07ddb
<wonko> just over and over and over with that
<wonko> OvenWerks: Ok, I'm going to say it doesn't like being run from within PyCharm. If I launch it from a terminal it behaves.
<studiobot> mtngid was added by: mtngid
<studiobot> mtngid was removed by: mtngid
<OvenWerks> wonko: we are requested to move this to #ubuntustudio-devel. but yes it needs to have access to dbus... the same dbus that jackdbus and pulseaudio are running on.
<wonko> Mic mounted: https://imgur.com/a/BDG8vAH
<wonko> [19:55] <0000wonkoIt's too far away for normal use (should be 12-18") but I can pull it forward to the correct position without it obstructing the view of the screens which makes me happy.
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-09
<OvenWerks> Those look like bigger screens than mine... well mic is nicer too even being an mx.
<OvenWerks> Having the mic above pointing down is a good thing anyway as it keeps the mic out of your windstream
<wonko> OvenWerks: It's almost like I know what I'm doing! (I don't. Getting lucky)
<wonko> mic sounds really good for being a $65 condenser mic (that I bought for $36 on ebay)
<wonko> Montors are 27", btw (1440p)
<CheetahPixie> Morning fine folks.
<CheetahPixie> So I lost the ability to do anything with my USB mic in Carla very recently.
<CheetahPixie> Also turns out my actual outputs changed from 78 to 12
<CheetahPixie> What's up with that?
<CheetahPixie> Actually, nevermind the issue with 78/12.
<CheetahPixie> My speakers are probably on line out.
<Scott42> I agree to them
<Scott42> i keep getting an error while trying to install by usb booting or from unetbootin.
<Scott42> i looked at the journal that was causing the trouble and it appears to be a block put on my computer by microsoft
<Scott42> it was something like initramfs was corrupted or something , can anyone hel
<pragomer> hi. I want to do audiorecording with a focusrite scarlett 18i6 and bitwig. would you recommend ubuntu-studio lts version vs non-lts version?
<OvenWerks> pragomer: if there is a version that bitwig recomends I would use that.
<OvenWerks> pragomer: If you feel 18.04 is too old, I would prefer the beta for 19.10 over 19.04 as 19.04 has trouble with memlock
<OvenWerks> So use 18.04 (the LTS) with the ubuntustudio-backports PPA for the up to date changes, or use 19.10 which will release later this month but which seems to work well already.
<studiobot> SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 was added by: SomeIrrelevantPerson0000
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Ello everyone! New user to Ubuntu Studio. :)
<tomreyn> hey there! who is it? oh, just SomeIrrelevantPerson0000
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Lol
<Someone0000> Ello everyone! New user here!
<studiobot> Reese Albiter was added by: Reese Albiter
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> 👋 Hello! Welcome!
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> hello!
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> You use Ubuntu Studio as well?
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> i used ubuntu studio  for some months and is a great distro c:
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> i am animator and digital artist and this distro is perfect for my work
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> That's so cool!
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Have any pieces of work, that I may see?
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> i only get it in this group for curiosity
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> of course!
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Nice. Links?
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> I'm on that, I haven't had access to the internet for a while and it's like re-discover
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Lol
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> (Document) http://studiobot.ericheickmeyer.com:9090/vY31gW1S/file_68.mkv
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> i made this teaser in blender and opentoonz
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> That is sooooooo cool
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I would definitely watch!
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> c:
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> that project was presented to mexiquense tv as a pilot of an animated series but the times would be too long taking into account the people working on the project. Even so, we are currently developing it in short film format
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> If you make a series, I would definitely watch.
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> (Photo, 1280x488) https://i.imgur.com/gNT3SRD.jpg
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> (Photo, 1280x677) https://i.imgur.com/5RSdrTd.jpg
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> owwwww
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> c: thats so cute
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> and my other project is a personal short film about ponys and freedom
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> https://drive.google.com/file/d/12nNYvDWQHoxvHFU1DRvnnblFdzl27Vg5/view?usp=drivesdk
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> That's a teaser of a small project in the works. … Taking old .sid tunes and remaking them. This video I was just covering.
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> 8bit music!
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Of courseeee
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> ❤️❤️❤️❤️☺️
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> My favorite type
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> whats that name?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Of the song?
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> the gender
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> i like it!
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Gender?
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> music genre
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> lol{
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Oh.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> It's basically 8 bit music/chiptunes
<studiobot> <Reese Albiter> chiptunes!
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Here's the original song.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> http://deepsid.chordian.net/?file=/MUSICIANS/W/Wizard_Oxygen/Flashback.sid
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> :0
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> its your music?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> No.
<Eickmeyer> Please be advised this is an official support channel. This type of conversation needs to be in the Ubuntu Studio Cafe channel linked at https://ubuntustudio.org/community.
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> :0 oh! do you make a cover?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Yeah.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> Please be advised this is an official support channel. This type of …], Sorry
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> So, if you wouldn't mind, take your conversation there. I'd appreciate it. :)
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> :´v rigth
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Eickmeyer [So, if you wouldn't mind, take your conversation there. I'd appreciate it. :)], Is there a telegram chat for it as well?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [Is there a telegram chat for it as well?], Yes, it's linked at ubuntustudio.org/community
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> sorry
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Thanks
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> I mean, I appreciate the conversation, we just can't be gumming-up the support chat.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I understand! No worries :)
<studiobot> <Reese Polilla> yep i get it
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Reese Polilla [yep i get it], I joined the chat. Join it as well!
<reesepolilla> hello
<reesepolilla> recientemente quise instalar ubuntu studio con windows 10, mi compu tiene dos discos duros, uno es HDD y el otro es SDD. dividi a la mitad ambos discos duros y a la hora de instalacion quedo como: mitad windows, mitad ubuntu en una particion expandida donde dentro está /linux-swap/efi/raíz/  y el otro disco duro quedo como windows y el /home/
<reesepolilla> ubuntu. al terminar la instalación me salio un error que el grub no pudo ser instalado y ahora cuando inicio me marca un error en la ventana de grub
<Eickmeyer> !es | reesepolilla
<ubottu> reesepolilla: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reesepolilla> I recently wanted to install ubuntu studio with windows 10, my computer has two hard drives, one is HDD and the other is SDD. I split both hard drives in half and at the time of installation I look like: half windows, half ubuntu in an expanded partition where inside is / linux-swap / efi / root / and the other hard drive is like windows and / home
<reesepolilla> / ubuntu .At the end of the installation I got an error that the grub could not be installed and now when I start it marks an error in the grub window
<reesepolilla> ups
<Eickmeyer> reesepolilla: Check in #ubuntu, we only really specialize in the multimedia components here.
<reesepolilla> lol
<reesepolilla> ok thanks
<Eickmeyer> reesepolilla: Just telling you, you're likely to get faster help there. This channel is highly inactive.
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-10
<studiobot> mohsensedighii was added by: mohsensedighii
<studiobot> <mohsensedighii> hello there
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Hey, welcome Mohsen!
<craigbass76> Anyone got a recommendation on how to get live video from my Nikon D3200 to Ubuntu Studio? I've got the USB cable, but not sure the app I'm looking for.
<OerHeks> hmm, 2015 .. https://sourceforge.net/projects/eos-movrec/files/
<OerHeks> or https://www.phoyosystem.com/photo-booth-software/
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-11
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @craigbass76 [<craigbass76> Anyone got a recommendation on how to get live video from my Nikon …], Do you mean Live Streaming?
<craigbass76> studiobot, Yes, and I'm reading that I'm out of luck
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Lol. I think you can do it via the Snapbridge app via Android. But, I can do some research for you
<craigbass76> Just got qdsrldashboard running, and I can SEE the live stream, but can't record it.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Aye, let me check it out, I do have a nearby d3500
<craigbass76> And I've got my son's Canon here, but can't do the livestream. I've got one other kid with a camera (sony I think) that I can try.
<craigbass76> I can just stick whatever on a tripod and hit go that way, but someone's lost the camera mount for the tripod...
<craigbass76> Damned kids.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> It says Qdslr only works with Nikon
<craigbass76> Fah... Well, it sort of lies then, I guess. I can snap a picture on a Canon with it too.
<craigbass76> It was nice anyway. His camera is sporting the strap that was on my mother's 70's Fujica (the one I used in high school). My other son's SOny is sporting the lenses...
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Wait, Does d3300 have wifi?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Or just bluetooth?
<craigbass76> I haven't a clue.I have a D3200. This is my first digital camera -- I'm tried to make it act as close to a Pentax K1000 as I can.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> XD
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Hmm. I would try to get a capture card to be honest.
<craigbass76> I know, eh? And I made it a rule when the kids got theirs "No auto anything. You will understand fstop, focus, ISO, and shutter speed, or I'm taking it back to the store."
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> As DSLR camera's aren't really meant to live stream. The sensors can overheat quickly
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I 100% agree
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I love the manual mode of DSLR
<craigbass76> Yeah, I was just hoping for something better than my webcam. I'm giving bass lessons to a kid from church, and wanted to stick something up on youtube for him
<craigbass76> What I really love about DSLR is no darkroom. And no waiting to see if your pics suck. As soon as you throw the card into a laptop, you know.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Yeah, best thing is to probably get a capture card.
<craigbass76> There is something to be said for the smell of fixer though...
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> lmfaooo
<craigbass76> And the feeling of developing color prints (room is darker than four feet up a bear's behind -- no red light like in B&W photography)
<craigbass76> I was in high school in the early 90s, so we had a darkroom.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Manual ISO settings does wonders
<craigbass76> You can screw with stuff. Maybe you WANT grainy.
<craigbass76> Same with shutter speed and fstop. Maybe you WANT blurry all around, or just in the background.
<craigbass76> I think flowers was what I taught them depth of field with.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @craigbass76 [<craigbass76> You can screw with stuff. Maybe you WANT grainy.], Anyways, let's move this conversation to Ubuntu Studio Cafe
<craigbass76> SOrry. I'm done. :)
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> No problem mate
<craigbass76> Well, about that. Anyone know how to get hydrogen and ardour running at the same time?
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> You can run them together like plugins, Check out Jack-Transport
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Take a look here
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEduGnD6ZKQ
<craigbass76> I'll make a note and look it up next time I'm downstairs on the big box. I record in the basement. I want my album to be a big cellar.
<craigbass76> Nyuck nyuck nyuck
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> xD
<craigbass76> Toodles, folks. So long, and thanks for all the fish.
<MntJolt> Hey I Have a question
<MntJolt> What makes Ubuntu studio (other than the additional software) better than regular Ubuntu
<DirtyEar> Hi I am from Colombia
<DirtyEar> I have a pc with Ubuntustudio and I have the mixer Behriger XR18 but I cannot setup my xr18
<DirtyEar> Is there any way to install some driver in order to configure it as the main output device in my ubuntustudio?
<krytarik> MntJolt: Someone from the Studio team who actually does any audio work would probably have to answer any further question, but things that come to my mind are: 1.) lowlatency kernel, 2.) Ubuntu Studio Controls, and 3.) various configuration tweaks to improve audio work further.
<krytarik> DirtyEar: Sorry, I can't help you there.
<DirtyEar> No problem.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Did you try working with Jack?
<tomreyn> https://i1.ytimg.com/vi/xHKZvL4WICw/hqdefault.jpg
<dirtyear> Hi, I have ubuntustudio and my audio interface is a Behringer XR18 but It does not sound anything.
<dirtyear> Is there any way to install my interface in UbuntuStudio?
<Eickmeyer> dirtyear: It should just work and show up in Ubuntu Studio Controls. I used to use X32s all the time.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<dirtyear> Thanks a lot. I will try
<dirtyear> It shows me only "USER SETTINGS" and "SYSTEM SETTINGS" but It does not show anything else and I cannot change anything
<dirtyear> Any idea?
<dirtyear> I already do it!
<dirtyear> I look for "Control de Volumen de PulseAudio" and in the last part in "configuration" I just shut down the internal audio card and it works.
<dirtyear> Thanks for always be willing to help me. Thanks a lot!
<Eickmeyer> dirtyear: What version of Ubuntu Studio?
 * Eickmeyer suspects 18.04
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports | dirtyear
<ubottu> dirtyear: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: It appears they were looking to get desktop audio working
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: so just setting the default device in pulse was what was needed
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Yeah, going into an 18-input mixer it's going to default to channels 1 and 2 though.
<Eickmeyer> In my experience, that's highly undesirable, but oh well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<OvenWerks> :)
 * OvenWerks is still aiting for a 1394 PCIe card
<dirtyear> Thanks to all of you. I really appreciate your help!
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Word, 1394 pcie cards. I have a few firewire devices I'd love to use.
<Eickmeyer> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000: Better support for 1394 cards is coming.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Yessssssss
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I have a laptop that has a 1394 port on it, I had recently retrofitted with KXStudio. Haven't tried it out though
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio | @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000: FYI:
<ubottu> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000: FYI:: KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I know this. :)
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I just have a really outdated laptop, and just KXStudio is lightweight enough.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I do however support Kxstudio. Although, I understand it is probably rude to speak of it here.
<OvenWerks> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000: I don't think it rude to talk about kxstudio really. We are working on bringing the most useful packages into ubuntu so you can just install from the ubuntu repos.
<OvenWerks> We have already brought in Carla and it looks like Catia will be coming too. I think the kxstudio dev is hoping to make all his packages available from debian/ubuntu repos as he has a lot less time to keep up kxstudio. We are not upset with him or agaist his software, only the way in which some of his packages cause trouble when used with other ubuntu software... cadence in particular once it has
<OvenWerks> been run can not be easily removed from your system without removing files from various places by hand. This makes it really hard to help someone who has had trouble with their audio.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Ahh. I see
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-12
<studiobot> miklobit was added by: miklobit
<wonko> https://imgur.com/a/ALfYH2g
<wonko> The battle station now that I've cleaned the office and aren't embarrassed to show it. 😁
<OerHeks> got me a Trust usb mic, https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GXT-232-Mantis-Streaming-Microphone-TRUST-/133123391375
<OerHeks> could not resist it, just €14
<hmc_VA> HOW DO i SET THE CORRECT COUNTRY FOR MY DVD CREATIONS?
<tomreyn> HOW DO I DISABLE CAPS LOCK?
#ubuntustudio 2019-10-13
<wonko> tomreyn++
<hmc_VA> anybody home?
<OerHeks> .. set correct country for dvd creations?? you mean dvd region 1-2-3-4-5 ?
<hmc_VA> Yes OerHeks  After some software updates I make a DVD and burn it to a reusable DVD and it will give me an error on my DVD player "unable to play out of area restrictions"
<OerHeks> maybe the player region is set, unlock it to region 5, all regions would be able to play that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Setting_DVD_Region_Codes
<hmc_VA> I should  addd/// I get the error message on an external DVD player attached to my TV, not the player in my computer
<OerHeks> some vendors give updates to stand-alone dvd players too
<hmc_VA> here is the interesting thing. Another upstate will change things and everything is ok. I just installed the latest Studio Ubuntu and the problen occurs. I put my old drive back in the computer and it creates a very playable DVD again from the same video material. the problem is in the program that creates the DVD
<hmc_VA> update
<jubo2> On support channels no traffic is a good thing
<jubo2> Ubuntu Studio is very nice for my needs and excellent value for money. Thanks to the people who make the free Ubuntu Studio and free support happen
<jubo2> I think I'm going to get some mono-jack-to-usb AD-coverters built into a cable
<jubo2> I tried conffin 2 USB microphones to left and right channel in Windows 10 for my friend. Managed only to get a mixer that can hear both channels but will output to other software only mixed to stereo
<jubo2> Windows is awful whereas in the jack patchbay it should not be a problem to add microphones and instruments
<jubo2> I have not asked my friend over to test if both USB condenser mic where the AD-converter has been brought close to the physical instrumentation to sense sounds show up in Jack as expected. Yeah... instrument-to-USB cables (with the AD-converter in it). I gonna give one as gift to friend
<jubo2> Best route to broken USB-ports and/or dropped machines P-;
<jubo2> One can secure the cable so that it will not yank the computer
<mobijubo> Hi. I'm experiencing a situation where volume control button does not affect whether there is sound coming or not from jack. Youtube and such media follow the volume control. This is no biggie and no emergency as I got a primary computer and then another one for minor recording when a friend pops by and wants to record
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Have you tried using Cadence?
<Eickmeyer> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000: We strongly discourage the use of Cadence here for reasons stated by OvenWerks above. We do not support that here at all.
<Eickmeyer> mobijubo: That's a known bug, fixed in 19.10 (in RC currently).
<Eickmeyer> mobijubo: It's in the release notes, as well as the work-around for 19.04 and prior.
<studiobot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000: We strongly discourage the use of Cadence …], Understood
<mobijubo> Ok, thanks for info Eickmeyer. My setup is a Kubuntu 18.04 with the installer ran from backports repo
<mobijubo> I ran the backports installer before October, what should I do?
<Eickmeyer> mobijubo: If it's Kubuntu, you might want to talk to the Kubuntu folks about that then. The release notes pertain to the default Xfce version of Ubuntu Studio only.
<Eickmeyer> mobijubo: One more question:
<mobijubo> But the jack audio was installed by the Ubuntu Studio installer (I think)
<Eickmeyer> mobijubo: is Jack currently running, and if so, do you have a PulseAudio bridge running?
<mobijubo> yes and yes
<Eickmeyer> mobijubo: And is your pulseaudio bridge routed to your main audio?
<mobijubo> yes
<Eickmeyer> mobijubo: Then open qasmixer and check to see if the volume is up on alsa.
<OvenWerks> mobijubo: there is no volume control for jack unless you add one in front of the output. Jack is a router.
<OvenWerks> mobijubo: what this means is that applications like firefox, that use pulse will use the pulse volume control, but applications that use jack directly will not be affected by any change to the desktop level.
<mobijubo> butbutbut.... jack used to follow the same volume control as pulse
<OvenWerks> That is possible _if_ pulse is aware of the device before jack is started it may still change the alsa level control. My personal opinion is that keeping pulse from playing with alsa levels is a good thing... in particular with input levels.
<Eickmeyer> mobijubo: Once Jack is activated, pulse basically becomes a virtual audio device, so anything that uses pulse has its volume controlled independently of anything that uses Jack. Master volume is controlled at that point with alsa, using alsamixer or qasmixer.
<OvenWerks> mobijubo: it is possible to set keyboard short cuts for volume up and volume down that control alsa instaed of pulse.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: this sounds like a setup option for controls :P
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Yeah.... needs to remain DE independed though.
<OvenWerks> mobijubo: because Studio is made for (semi)pro audio appliactions and expects to use external audio devices, most people find that the device has no volume controls but rather relies on physical knobs
<OvenWerks> Jack also is not designed to play with physical levels. With most audio devices, there is a setting that works best (in particular for inputs but outputs as well) for the audio chain being used. Letting pulse play with those levels after carefully setting them up is really anoying.
<OvenWerks> mobijubo: you might try volti as it does support multimedia keys
<wonko> Does anyone know if someone makes a 3.5mm with microphone to 3x 1/4" TRS cable? If so, what are they called? I'm failing at Google.
<veremitz> 3-pole (TRS) 1/4" ? otherwise, exactly that.. >,<
<veremitz> the syntax and auto-assume filters tend to screw that up
<wonko> Not 3pole 1/4. 3pole 3.5mm to 3x single pole 1/4"
<wonko> But that term may help
<wonko> I might just be better off making one
<OvenWerks> wonko: be aware that computer plugs for mic have power on them. They are not ballanced for sure.
<wonko> I'm not expecting balanced. I'm not that unrealistic. :-D
<OvenWerks> I have found that (on my small collection of devices here) putting a TS all the way in (shorts the 5v) gives no sound. Putting it part way so that the tip hits the 5v works well in some cases but sounds really bad in others
<OvenWerks> In some devices the tip and ring are basically joined and in others not.
<OvenWerks>  (they shouldn't be I think)
<OvenWerks> I need to make an adapter because I am using this for guitar in. SO blocking cap and voltage divider... the voltage divider is because the input impedence is too low.
<veremitz> wonko: sounds unusual
<veremitz> I'd probably make one
<wonko> If I can find my 3.5mm stereo/mic breakout cable I can ghetto one up with the 3.5mm stereo to 1/4" I have to see if it works. If so I'll just solder up a proper cable.
<inahd> hey all, i tried installing the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage in linux mint, but it doesn't seem to want to install any audio software!?
<studiobot> kornhelius was removed by: kornhelius
<M_aD> inahd: not sure if it will actually work, though Mint is based on Ubuntu it isn't Ubuntu
<M_aD> and i guess it's better to ask in the mint help channel on the spotchat server
<M_aD> mint isn't supported here
<Eickmeyer> inahd: Only official flavors are supported. Sorry! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Eickmeyer> !mint | inahd
<ubottu> inahd: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<inahd> ah, that makes a certain kind of sense... i thought ubuntustudio was being maintained as a separate sort of standalone metapackage for multiple distros
<inahd> as well as it's own distro
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Nope, just Ubuntu.
